# What not to do - No excuse BMQ tips [Merged]



## Mojo Magnum

I have not been to bmq yet.   I have however constantly searched army.ca for bmq tips.   If this is what you are searching for....NONE of the following bmq tips are mine.   All bmq tips that follow are clean "cut and paste's" from existing threads.     

Just thought I'd save you the time.

Years ago I considered a career as an OPP.   Though i eventually chose not to pursue.   I did come upon an individual while researching that career who shared   an invalueable persective on the recruiting process. 
He said, (refering specifically to the aptitude test but it will -in some form-apply here)

"This is the one time in your career when you will walk into a room and know exactly what will be expected of you.   There is no reason why you should not get a perfect score."(admittedly a perfect score probably does not apply)

As my father in-law said when he gave a set of tools for christmas.....

"Now you got no excuse kid!"  and neither do the rest of you!!!

(this is a summary of all the bmq tips I have found.   I am surprised that all this info has been made available, I'm just glad i printed it out before I posted it.   Have fun and Good luck!) ;D




When you get there just talk to the guys and gals who're a few weeks ahead of you. They'll fill you in on all the little tricks and stuff, but here are a few just off the top of my head:

To get the bottom of your boots black, clean the mud and stuff off then spray them with hairspray. Some people will use boot polish, but that will mark up your floor and be a pain in the *** to clean.

Swiffer mops are awesome for picking up dust. Go over your cubicle floor, window sill, and every other flat surface with one in the morning before inspection.

Get yourself into a routine and develop some work habits. I had a rough time with this, but after a few weeks I had something like this worked out: I'd get home from supper, throw my stuff in the wash right away. Then before anything else gets done, MAKE A FRIGGEN LIST of things that needed to be done (i.e. boots, weapon, iron shirts, ect.). Then I'd cross things off as they got done. Its time management for dummies.

I never bothered with having a second shave kit, but i did have "inspection underwear" because I realized that boxers were too much of a pain to refold every night.

If you're a smoker, get some nicorette gum. During the field portion of my course, we were limited to one or two smokes a day. At one point, a MCPL decided to give us a five minute smoke break, but only 3 people were allowed to smoke at once. It was a sick joke, considering there were well over 15 people who hadnt had a smoke in 12 hours but it takes some serious teamwork to pass off half a smoke to let your buddy take a drag before the time's up. Anyways, If you do get nicotine gum, keep it on the downlow. These days I always have a pack whenever I go into the field because it doesnt violate light discipline.




Always make sure your uniform is up to standard. 
As well, realise no matter what you do, the DS will 
find fault in what you have done.

Make sure you grow a thick skin, people like to pick 
on recruits (by people I mean other troops who are not
 your instructors). Its part of the fun of being a 
recruit, but be ready. Also, look up the rank structure
 and remember it and know at least some basic military 
protocol. This will help keep you and your buds out of 
trouble, and may even help make a good impression on 
your instructors

In Lim0's defence, we had the LFWA Commander in last 
night, and the saluting policy was clarified:
Jr. Officers - once in an evening/day.
Sr. Officers - Always.

Go to shoppers drug or any other big chain to find this.
I use a Wilkinson's Sword Shaving brush (Get a second one, 
they are great for getting the dust off your weapon)
and
Mug or Wilkinson's Shaving soap. The Sword brand comes with 
a little tub which is handy.

The nice thing about this is:
1. It does not freeze in the winter
2. There are no problems with taking it on board DND aircraft. 
Some loadmasters are quite picky when it comes to pressurized 
containers like the conventional shaving foam.

first aid is the tuffest test, pay attention in class,
if you are done your room, fix someone else's


and see if anyone else needs help carrying theirs down
 as well. The instructors notice little things like 
that


Also, remember that nothign is personal. Some people 
have a tough time getting reemed out on morning 
inspection. Just keep in your head that it's nothign
 personal and you'll get through it. 

keep a very open mind. everytime you think you cannot 
do something, tell yourself over and over in your head
 "i can do this". never take anything anyone says 
personally, it will always make for some good laughs 
later on. ALWAYS be 5 or 10 minutes early for every 
timing you are given. if you are on time, you are 
late. keep that in mind.
Yes standardization is KEY!!!!   If you think you can 
make something better for inspection, you better make 
sure everyone else does it too.   Or else you'll be 
accused of thinking you're different or better than 
everyone else.

push up poker:
2-10 face card
J: 11 pushups
Q: 12 push ups
K 13 push ups
a: 20 push ups
keep going till someone quits.

two sets of everything, use it once 
then leave it on display.

Use shampoo as body wash
thus leaving soap bar and dish clean.)
you make it look like you used it   ie......for the 
toothpaste take alittle out of it and so on
Make sure you "dust" off your soap every once and a while too.

Gellete foamy good,     Gillete gel bad.

team work.   two people iron, two people
check lay out of lockers, etc

wear one set of combats and wash that 
night.   leave other two untouched and 
ready for inspection.

blue booties over boots before inspection 
to not mark up the floor.

sew your name on everything.

don't ask questions
pen and pad
eavedrop on other inspection and learn
don't ask questions
work hard at everything
show determination whereever possible
don't ask why questions, ask how questions
take safety pins and pin everything together when doing laundery,
so you dont' loseit or get it mixed up
duffel bag is ussually no go for instructors
bring swiffer pads/cloths
black thread, needle
The big thing is, yelling and stress are a vital and necessary part 
of one's initial training. You are learning to go into harm's way, 
and put the enemy in the same.

When these challenges first came to the military, a wise old sergeant 
of mine had a number of very pithy and relevant sayings.

"If you can't take being yelled at, how the heck are you going to take 
being shot at?"

"Face or gut - where to you want to get hit first? Sometimes that's the 
choice life gives you.

"If shot, you can choose to cease bleeding at any time."

And, "The enemy is not required to recognize or adhere to the Canadian 
Human Rights Act" 



I started my BMQ in October at Denison. Here is my advice. The first 
four weekends are the hardest as they want to get rid of the guys that 
don't want to be there. They won't yell at you in the classroom. Take lots 
of notes and write it down mostly word for word. You will get tested on 
everything you get taught. Bring two pens. Get up before 5:45 am and get 
ready for the day. IE shave before PT. Sleep in your pt gear minus your 
socks. Keep your canteen full always and keep loose threads off your uniform. 
The classroom stuff is a piece of cake. They don't make people fail on purpose. 
DO NOT fall asleep during a lecture. It's easy to do, and then they will make you 
stand for the rest of the lecture. If you get written up for an infraction and have 
to do extra PT. Make sure you get the stuff you missed from a buddy. When you hand 
in homework, make sure it is error-free. IE no crossed out mistakes. 

Regarding carrying a razor on your person: I carried a G
illette Mach 3 head (just the head) in my pocket for 
those times when I missed a spot (and noticed after) 
or even FORGOT to shave (yes, it happened... more than once). 
So panicked was I on one forgetful occasion that I dryshaved 
with my buddy's Gerber knife in stand-easy ranks. The razor 
head came in super handy and you can get used to dry shaving 
with a safety razor when you're stairing a $250 fine in the face. 

Dogboy/Carman: Just a little note on PT morning showers: 
use ONE bathroom and shower quickly, with everyone dropping 
their PT gear on the bathroom floor upon arrival back at the 
pod/room to soak up the water. You're not going to wear your 
PT gear twice in a row without washing it so who cares? Any 
dry pieces of PT gear on the floor when everyone's done can 
be used to wipe down the showers/sinks. Waiting for the shower? 
Start getting your room inspection ready - wipe down inspection-prone 
surfaces (windowsills and the bottom of the closet being the top two, 
it seemed), go over your weapon quickly, check the common areas are OK, 
HELP ANY OF YOUR BUDDIES THAT HAVE FALLEN BEHIND, etc. Most importantly, 
if you need help with something, ASK FOR IT. Get that habit going and EVERYONE 
will make use of it - no one goes through basic/IAP without help. 
Sharing the fate of your *** with your buddy not only builds trust but 
comradery and friendship too. That being said, OFFER help whenever you 
find yourself wondering what's left to do. I've had buddies tying my 
bootlaces for me on change parades and it was, in all seriousness, a 
touching experience. Regarding shaving, just use hot water and a your 
razor - I'd been doing it long before the course and it was likely the 
only one of my civvy habits that was actually useful - less to clean 
out of the sink and less time taken to shave.

More on asking for help: you're not doing your buddies any favours 
by being the only crappy room in the group for inspection - the 
instructors are likely to give your buddies crap, and possibly even 
the platoon, because they're obviously not helping you achieve standard. 
There is no, and I mean NO, period of time in the mornings (especially PT mornings) 
when you have nothing to do. You will become a time-management superstar and what
 you can achieve in 5 minutes, at the end of the course, will both amaze and sicken you. 

shave at night, get a cheapo braun shape


 Go to shoppers drug or any other big chain.

I use a Wilkinson's Sword Shaving brush (Get a second one, 
they are great for getting the dust off your weapon)
and
Mug or Wilkinson's Shaving soap. The Sword brand comes with 
a little tub which is handy.

The nice thing about this is:
1. It does not freeze in the winter
2. There are no problems with taking it on board DND aircraft. 
Some loadmasters are quite picky when it comes to pressurized 
containers like the conventional shaving foam.

first aid is the tuffest test, pay attention in class,
if you are done your room, fix someone else's


----------



## scottyeH?

lol...sounds good... my friend who went to BMQ last summer said for me to..only wear one pair of clothes the intire time, wash them every night..and iron your folded pile so it looks nice everytime.


----------



## dearryan

someone posted recently to take 2 pairs of runners. I am definetly doing that.

Ryan


----------



## Bradboy

Yah I'm with mystic. I'm only bringing one pair of really good running shoes. Spent $140.00 on them so they better last me for awhile. Also, are the beds we sleep on like cots or are they bunk beds?


----------



## dearryan

I am aware that you only *need* one pair of running shoes. The second pair was suggeted for days that it was rainy...it is much more comfortable to put on dry shoes the next day. I seem to go through runners rather fast, so am bringing two. 

Ryan


----------



## MysticLies

the beds are like normal beds I guess....there is 4 beds in each room, so unless they changed there will be no bunk-beds. By the way you will like Borden...I just finished my basic this summer, Fall basic maybe be different, but the overall experience is wonderful.


----------



## dearryan

Hey MysticLies,


Seeing how you are done basic (congrats) are all the runs in some kind of formation? Therefore you are only as fast as your slowest person. Or are there any individual runs (other than punishment ;D)? 

Not to hijack this thread.....Ladies and gentelmen back to BMQ tips.


----------



## MysticLies

-all the runs start out in formation(2 ranks)...were so-post to stay in formation during the runs, but that rarely happened, seeing as how some people were better in running then others. What usually happened was the platoon would breakup into smaller groups, 1 being in the lead the second in the middle and the third in the back. You also have to keep in mind the size of your platoon, because it does determine how far you run. we had the smallest platoon(27 strong) so our platoon always ended up running the longest. (other platoons would deny that, but we didn't care) ;D


----------



## chrisf

Much of that list is either sheer nonsense or taken out of context, I'll go into details later if I get bored/have time, but for now, I'll point out that you should ALWAYS ask questions if you are unsure about somthing... just remember to ask the questions properly, in class, to an instructor, outside class, via the chain of command through section and platoon seniors.


----------



## Michael OLeary

alexpb said:
			
		

> what's  VR-ed? and how did the rest fail?



VR = voluntary release

The reminder were likely training failures for repeatedly failing either written or practical tests of the Performance Objectives. Each would have progressed through a warning system giving them very clear updates on their lack of progress or specific deficiencies, guidance for improvement, extra instruction where applicable, and a minimum of 24 hours between retests.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

"we started out with 43 people...about 4 people VR-ed and the rest failed. in the end we had 27."

You are the third person I have heard this from.   That nearly 50% of your course did not make it.  
And yet so many people are continually posting about how easy bmq is and to "not worry about it".  I've lost track how many times I've read "they will bring you up to the standard they are looking for".

This information is stretching my belief that those who failed were not interested in being there, that they were just dumb when they got off the bus, and that normal people will be fine.   Way too much of a stretch.  Were they recoursed?

If they passed the initial aptitude test, the physical and the interview, took the time to contact and prepare their references and were competant enough to succed in the interview, they could not have been ....below standard.  Could they?

So what happened?  (I know that can't really be answered here)

nearly a  50% fail rate.  
This only reaffirms my attitude that a recruit needs to do EVERYTHING they can to prepare.  I have met at least a dozen recruits who are working at their civie jobs, doing nothing to prepare.  I am working out twice daily at rotating excercises, studying for every clue and tip I can find on what to expect and what not to do.  And still I have a sense that I need to do more.


----------



## MysticLies

I must add, that not all platoons were the same, while my platoon lost 16 people, others lost around 4-7. maybe it was because our instructors were harder then anothers, maybe it was because we were an only-male platoon, maybe we just got really bad people.


some of the reasons why the people in my platoon left.

1) one hurt his lower leg or something...they allowed him to continue, but he missed to much classes so he was sent back home.
2) to many security infringements....left his door and locker open way to many times.
3) the majority failed inspections, and hence failed the course
4) we had one fail the shooting range, which was really depressing because he was such a good recruit.
5) one failed to many tests, Among other things
6) I was wrong there were 5 people that VR-ed/ one left half way through the course.(usually those who VR do it in the first week or so)


----------



## Mojo Magnum

It seems to me that the most challenging portion of this course (assuming one has prepared for the PT), will be the inspections.  Coordinating that many people to work together will be tuff.   Especially if they are all in "self preservation" mode and obsessed wtih looking out for number one.  

For you guys going to ST Jean for OCt 3.  

We gotta stick together.  If we work together on inspection, we'll have a better chance.


----------



## ZipperHead

You SHOULD have 2 pairs of running shoes (to alternate shoes), as mentioned above, because of rain, sweat, etc. As well, I have read, and it may be shoe company propoganda or may very well be fact, running in wet shoes is bad, as the foam cushioning doesn't work as well wet as when it is dry (also reason to alternate day-to-day, as the foam may not have "recovered" from the previous day). As well, DO NOT use you running shoes for walking around in (i.e down to the mall, to the night clubs, etc). Running shoes have an "expiry" date on them, and it is roughly 500-800km, and the shoe doesn't know whether it is being used for a marathon or for a stroll through the mall. And believe me, a cheaper pair of shoes for walking around in does the job (running shoes need to absorb 4-5 times your body weight, and walking shoes only 1.5 to 2 times your weight). 

Do yourself the favour and buy the best shoes you can afford. Get fitted for the proper kind for your walking/running style at a place like the Running Room. You get a 10% military discount (with ID card) there. Your knees, ankles, back will thank you in 30-40 years......

Do yourself another favour, and be prepared for Basic trg, and the military in general, by going for 100% every time (taking your time to build up to that standard, of course). People who go for 60% (the usual military standard) hold a place in my heart occupied by pedophiles, Adolf Hitler, Saddam Hussein, et al...... "A C's a P[pass], and the weekend's free for me [no remedial PT, AFV rec, etc,etc]....." is the death of the military. Go for 100% every time, but don't be crushed if you get 99 (or 78 or 63). The moral of the story: do your best, every time. Today's 60% soldier is tomorrow's 60% Sergeant Major....

Anybody who thinks that the military is going to stay as lame as it has been over the last 10 or so years is in for a shock. The CDS (Chief of Defense staff, Gen Hillier), the Army Commander (MGen Caron) and the new "regime" are transforming the military (and the army) back to a fighting force. If you want to strive for the old minimal standard, don't be surprised when you are longer in the employ of the Crown to defend your country (i.e. get your sorry ass kicked out for being below the new standard expected).

Sorry for the tough love approach, but the time's they are achangin', my friend......

Al


----------



## jaawod

For those going to basic in St. Jean here are some tips I picked up while I was there:

-2 shaving kits; it's a must have.
-secondary pairs of boxers, you do not want to be refolding something that took you 20 min to get right.
-pick up a stiff brush such as a women's fingernail brush.  Brush down your whole boot every day, including the sole.  Some people like to use hairspray on the sole.  It does make it shiny and black but the instructors will know you used it.  If you are told to polish the bottoms, use the liquid polish.  It's fast, easy, and doesn't mark up the floor.
-swiffers and pledge wipes: an inspections best friend.
-STANDARDIZE.  It doesn't matter how good you are, if your coursemates are not at the same standard everyone will get jacked.
-This one is a weird trick.  If you have hallways as your station job, sweep, mop and get rid of bootmarks at night, around 10:00.  In the morning sit a big guy on a fire blanket and drag him around once or twice.  It picks up the dust and lint and buffs the floor really nicely.
-Ironing shirts: spray a healthy layer of starch, then let them sit for about 20 min before you iron.  This stops the iron from burning on the starch and leaving all the little black spots.
-Clean the inside of your inspection toothpaste lid.  Yes, they will look there.
-Always try to get your uniform and everything you can ready the night before.  It makes those 5:00 mornings SO much easier.

That's all I got right now, if I think of more I'll put them up.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

An added note, if you're going to end up using 2 sets of toiletries, try not to make it blantently obvious. (Ex. brand new soap/toothpaste, dust on the shaving cream can, etc. etc.) The instructors aren't idiots, they know all the tricks cause they did basic before too, remember.

And to you guys that are freaked out that you're going to fail. Don't. The vast amount of people that I have seen fail from courses (and, apart from my basic, these are courses based more strongly on academics then a course like basic) are for medical reasons. So 1. Take good care of yourself and your body and 2. Make sure you get something which may appear small fixed before it becomes a bigger problem.

A big part of basic is attitude. The point of the course is to take guys and girls that know very little about the military and turn them into soldiers - it's impossible to be 100% prepared for it. Being physically fit is a start, but a big part I found was also keeping a positive attitude as much as possible, no matter how crappy the situation seemed. It's all part of a game, it's not the end of the world that there was a piece of lint on the bottom of the garbage can or water in the sink, even though it may seem that way. Fix it for next time and move on.

Don't freak too much about the classroom parts. Pay attention in class and don't sleep (alot more challenging then it sounds) and study before tests. Nothing out of the ordinary here. I don't know how that many people could have failed a basic nowadays for this sort of thing, the instructors are there to try and make you learn and pass. ASK QUESTIONS if you're not sure of something, the only stupid question is the one not asked. 

Work together, and help out buddy when he/she needs it. They'll be there to help you. It's pretty hard to do basic on your own. It's been mentioned before, but looking out for yourself and yourself only isn't going to get you (or your course) very far. The faster everyone figures that out the better.

Good luck, and stop worrying so much!


----------



## ChopperHead

To get the bottom of your boots black, clean the mud and stuff off then spray them with hairspray.



Wouldnt that make your boots stick to the floor when you walk?


----------



## George Wallace

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> To get the bottom of your boots black, clean the mud and stuff off then spray them with hairspray.
> Wouldnt that make your boots stick to the floor when you walk?



They're his "Show Boots"!


----------



## Island Ryhno

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> To get the bottom of your boots black, clean the mud and stuff off then spray them with hairspray.
> Wouldnt that make your boots stick to the floor when you walk?



Yes it will and your buddy will be very unhappy with you. Try armour all, and hospital booties.  George, they make you mark your boots 1&2 so you can't just have show boots anymore, you have to wear both on alternating days. Eventually the hairspray ends up on the floor.


----------



## George Wallace

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> George, they make you mark your boots 1&2 so you can't just have show boots anymore, you have to wear both on alternating days. Eventually the hairspray ends up on the floor.



The guys who have done DB learned how to make their "1s" and "2s" look the same.     ;D


(Darn....just gave away another "Cheat"   :-[ )


----------



## Mojo Magnum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paracowboys post on another thread.
Answered all my questions.



I've posted this advice in any number of threads, but you guys still aren't getting it, so I'll try again.

RELAX.

You're getting yourselves all worked up and freaking yourselves out over stupid crap. How do I pass this? What happens if I fail that? How many people failed your Basic? Did they get shot? Are they dog food now? If I sprain a follicle, will I be re-coursed? 

Your instructors are professionals who fully intend to see every one of you become little Privates in our special club, we got goin' here. If you show up reasonably fit, with the proper attitude, and LISTEN TO THEM, that is exactly what will happen. You will pass, and join our cheery ranks.

People, literally THOUSANDS of men and women have undergone this training before you. They have passed, and without this website to hold their hands, and give pep talks, and group hugs. Nobody sang "Kumbaya" with me when I got on the bus. My Dad shook my hand, said "Don't ever quit", and that was it. And I sit here, with looking down from the giddy height of MCpl. If I can do it, so can you.

Stop panicking, do your PT, and THAT'S IT. That's it. It's that friggin' simple! There's no need to read any secret books. There's no requirement to study before you go. Everything you will need to learn will be taught to you, with the necessary Standard demonstrated (and whatever "cheats" and "hints" are applicable).

Read my thread on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT in the Training forum. It has several posts in it dealing with attitude. Now, for the sake of whatever Being you hold sacred (or profane, I'll swear by anything) RELAX.

Just some friendly advice. Feel free to ignore it. Most of you will, I'm sure.


----------



## Pearson

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Coordinating that many people to work together will be tough     Especially if they are all in "self preservation" mode and obsessed wtih looking out for number one.



You self preservation mode becomes like a bee colony's , the Musketeers (not Mouseketeers), or for your trekies..the "Borg." 

You will find yourself scurrying from one bed space to another checking beds while another follows right behind you checking lockers while another ...you get the picture.... you learn it there, it is preached there, TEAMWORK.

You will find out that one of the hardest things to do during inspection, (after you have all reached the standard of course,) is making it through the morning daily's with a straight face. Not suggesting that the staff would ever try to cause this slip. : Professional soldiers were never issued a sense of humour.  ;D  Many a giggle have been heard, and resulted in all in the prone supported position, but hey, that's part of the fun. 

Enjoy


----------



## Mojo Magnum

"no excuse, bmq tips".
well, having lived it for 7 weeks, I can finally offer some genuine insight into the items that I included in the original post of this thread.


With a big thank you to army.ca for helping to calm my anxieties before I went to bmq, I must say the best tip I got was from another recruit on my first day.

Simple words that have stuck with me all the way through. He said, 

"Do as you're told, and you'll be fine".

there ya go.  too easy.

on "don't ask questions"- balloney, asking questions is part of learning.  Go ahead, fill yer boots.  It helps people to get to know you.

on the extra set of toiletries.  I did, but, could easily have made it with out them.  Not a big deal at all.

on PT.  pass the damn PT test at the recruiting center.  if you can do that, you'll be fine.  

For everything else, Para is right.  RELAX.  I've got three 17 year old kids in my platoon.  They've never heard of army.ca, they don't know any bmq "tricks", and they're rolling along without a care in the world.  (amazing really,  whenever I get stressed I just look at them and go "oh yeah, this really isn't that tuff".)

As nearly every instructor in the Mega likes to say....

It's too fuckin easy.
(just do as you're told and you'll be fine ;D)


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

My biggest pet peeve is having a recruit doing the head bobs or downright falling asleep in lectures. Yeah some classes are pretty boring but provided you have a good instructor, he/she will state before the class begins that if you get sleepy, stand up at the back of the class. If they don't, simply raise your hand and ask if you can.

 It beats driving a pencil into the web of your hand to stay concsiouse. By dozing off, no matter what your excuse, you are telling the instructor that you are not interested in what he/shes teaching which will lead to the inevidable pushups.


----------



## RossF

..You know guys, you COULD always try the less-lazy way, and clean your stuff. Don't get me wrong, I used certain tricks, etc. ... but I mean some of this stuff isn't even worth risking getting caught. Your best bet most of the time is to just do things right; it's been said on here before, anything you think of, any tricks to get by easier, has been done/tried before -- your instructors know more than you think. But, whatever.. sometimes you get more pride out of keeping your things to the highest standard possible, honestly. A lot of people seem to be concerned with "what tricks can you give me!?" -- I'd be more concerned with physical fitness, practice being disciplined with daily routines, etc. - That will help you in the end, more so than how many toothbrushes, or running shoes you bring to pass inspections.

/rant


----------



## NavComm

I agree with just do as your told rule. On my bmq (June05) smokers would not have been allowed to chew nicorette gum, because chewing gum in uniform is not allowed. Consider brining patches.

Also, bringing two pairs of running shoes is a great idea, and I agree with Allan's comments on why you should have two pairs...I suppose you could put one pair with your civvie outfit in the locker and just keep your real civvie shoes in civvie lockup until you get leave?


----------



## atticus

quick note, im on BMQ right now. Don't bring two pairs of shoes, you don't have the room.
Also smokers aren't allowed to smoke until the end of the day in most platoons here. others you can at lunch or a short break, but not most.


----------



## canadianblue

I just finished my BMQ, and personally the best advice I'd give is always follow what the instructors say no matter what. Always pay close attention to detail, during my BMQ I screwed up on this a few times and this resulted in close to 6 counsellings. Always give it a 110%, don't get too stressed out, especially during the first few weeks, it may seem like BMQ is impossible but once you get into the swing of things it'll get a little bit easier. Whenever you are leaving for Farnham, or have a timing double check that you have eall the kit you need. With inspections have the whole section help each other out to double check to make sure everything was done properly. I remember the week after Farnham I thought I had properly cleaned my kit and didn't bother to double check and got reemed out for it as well as a counselling.

Remember basic is also a learning process, during which I found out were my strengths are, and were I have to improve.

When the instructors are yelling at you, don't take it personally, more then likely they are only trying to help you out. At the end of the course your instructors will get together with you and tell you good luck on your next training phase.

Most importantly always have a sense of humor, if you have a bad day laugh it off and remember tommorrow is a new day. Don't let life get you down.


----------



## ZipperHead

Good advice for all future recruits, Futuretrooper. There IS a method to the madness, even though some huggy-kissy leaning social scientist types might not understand that. It has worked, in more or less the same fashion for thousands of years (creating fighting soldiers), so as long as the potential soldier realizes that they are joining the military, and conform to the system, rather than expecting the system to conform to their wants and desires, they will make out OK.

Al


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I have just graduated from BMQ.  Wednesday of this week the school commander spoke with the graduates.   I was shocked when the first thing he said was......how many of you have been on army.ca since you started the course.   About ten hands went up.   He cautioned us against posting answers to exam questions but mentioned that most of the feedback was positive.

I was challenged by my time at the Mega.  Not so much by the course content but by not knowing what was coming next and wondering just how far the whole thing was gonna go.    Worry was the hardest part.   Now that it's over, I look back and think, "hey, that wasn't so tuff."

now it's on to SQ, I suspect it will be a more challenging experience.
we'll see.


----------



## scottyeH?

There's no really good tips... If you go in with good physical fitness and the right mentally it's pretty simple. 

For me I'm going week 8, with no PO's and 0 counsulings... just be the quiet guy and do what you are asked to do.

Just can't wait for battle school.


----------



## atticus

scottyeH? said:
			
		

> For me I'm going week 8, with no PO's and 0 counsulings... just be the quiet guy and do what you are asked to do.



With some instructors it is impossible to get through with out a single counseling. In my platoon there were crazy counsellings given out for things like spelling a name wrong or having your boots not laced the exact way their sapposed to be and having a fourty degree angle on your bed instead of a 45. Not that these were any of mine, I got through with one counselling, for haveing dirt on the sole of my boot.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote from Mojo Magnum,
_He cautioned us against posting answers to exam questions but mentioned that most of the feedback was positive_

Anyone reading this from the Mega can be assured that those answers and the poster would quickly be "deleted/slashed/banned/quartered/etc......."


----------



## Sig_Des

MikeH said:
			
		

> whats this counseling.Must be the new army.



Counselling...Isn't that were you lie on a couch, talking to some guy with glasses and a beard, and tell him where you feel really uncomfortable, and he tells you that you're normal and nothings wrong with you, and that everyone loves you?

Whatever happened to marking time, pushups, rifle PT, leg raises, and other forms of "positive reinforcement".


----------



## atticus

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to marking time, pushups, rifle PT, leg raises, and other forms of "positive reinforcement".



That still happens, though that depends on your instuctors. Mine gave that plus a counciling to certain people (depending what it was). Usually you get a counsilling for forgeting something or having unsecure kit, but sometimes they go overboard. Seven counsilings and your recoursed or get released. All they did for me was make me paranoid.


----------



## ZipperHead

"Counselling" is usually just discussing the student's shortcomings in a given area, with possible solutions to improve, and an outcome if the shortcomings aren't resolved: "Pte Bloggins, your weapon is dirty. You have been shown how to clean it in class, and if you need assistance ask a fellow soldier or a DS. If you do not make an improvement in the level of cleanliness, you will be placed on Verbal/Written/Final Warning. Do you understand?"

The Red Chit system is still in effect (in most training centres as far as I know), but not to the ridculous level where it had been in the past. It had turned into a joke, and had lost all effectiveness. The "chit" is just another tool in the belt of the instructors to record where a student needs to improve, and if there is no improvement, it is a record of that failing, and the paperwork can begin to remove them from the system. The way it had been abused in the past, people didn't "fear" the chits, and in fact wore them like a badge of honour. In other words, they were a hollow threat. If used effectively, they can help a student see where they need to improve, and as well, can assist the course staff in seeing where student's need help. An example of this would be where the majority of the soldiers in a section get chitted for not cleaning their weapons properly. The DS could put 2 and 2 together and realize that that section was probably never taught how to properly clean weapons, and require remedial training.

Al


----------



## Flower

NavComm mentioned something about chewing gum not being allowed in the military.
IMO if it comes in ur IMP eat it... ok.... Maybe not the honey.. Or the potatoes.. Everything else is good though even the gum..


----------



## fourninerzero

Here is some of my basic tips...more to keep you sane than on how to make your inspection go easier...besides most of thoes have alerady been covered. here goes, FourNinerZeros tips for BMQ.

dont be stupid
use common sense( this is in conjunction with # 1   ) 
your weapon is never clean enough   
meet timings 
dont piss of the warrent 
avoid fuckups   
never give up a chance to relax   
dont be uber serious   
have a sense of humor the darker the better   
 have a few buddies. be good to them 
gomer pyle does exist. be nice to him. he gets a weapon too.   
no eyeballin'   
dont purposly frig with the master bombadier's inspection   
sleep as long as you can     
learn to shower fast
a night out involving large amounts of booze will do you wonders
yelling is part of life now. get used to it.
dont buy gucci stuff with no purpose. get gucci kit to make life easier.
dont be stupid.it needs to be said twice   
Looks are everything.always make it look like your doing something important.


----------



## canadianblue

"Counselling" is usually just discussing the student's shortcomings in a given area, with possible solutions to improve, and an outcome if the shortcomings aren't resolved: "Pte Bloggins, your weapon is dirty. You have been shown how to clean it in class, and if you need assistance ask a fellow soldier or a DS. If you do not make an improvement in the level of cleanliness, you will be placed on Verbal/Written/Final Warning. Do you understand?"

That wasn't what counselling were for during my BMQ. Most likely a recruit would get a counselling for having insecure kit, not shaving, failing to go through the chain of command, etc. I got a counselling once for not having my weapon cleaned up to standard even though I ran out of cleaning supplies, and was never given any of the options above, only a counselling. As well a counselling can get you recoursed, the limit for my course was seven counsellings.


----------



## Hoover

7 got you a warrant's inspection on my course.


----------



## RowdyBowdy

When I went through last year they called it "directives". 7 directives and you were recoursed.


----------



## SoF

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> gomer pyle does exist. be nice to him. he gets a weapon too.



Lol gomer pyle. How does that work. Is gomer the first person to F up or do they just pick them if they don't like the way they look.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Gomer is the nutbar who never should have been allowed near a weapon, let alone live ammo.  We had two.  One shot at the wrong target (more than once), shot down range when there was no target to shoot at and then decided it would be a good idea to argue with the weapons instructors about the whole affair.

and somehow, he graduated right beside the rest of us......
gomer lives to strike another day.


----------



## fourninerzero

SoF said:
			
		

> Lol gomer pyle. How does that work. Is gomer the first person to F up or do they just pick them if they don't like the way they look.



Gomer is the guy who perpetually makes stupid mistakes, is inept and incompetent, and should never be allowed near sharp or dangerous objects...ie pencils, dummy ammo, possibly even the plastic coating on the ends of shoelaces, let alone Weapons or explosives.


----------



## SemperFidelis

You're allowed to chew gum in the field.  You get gum in your breakfast IMPs. Personal suggestions as far as IMPs go...the Hashbrown & sausage is good :evil:


----------



## Hoover

Go for the salsa omlette.

Also, tossing 10 ham steak with mustard sauce IMPs into the pressure cooker at 0500 will make you a real hit within your tent, especially when your buddies have been up for more than 24 hours and  know they probably have 24 more hours to go.


----------



## ZipperHead

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> The Hashbrown and Sausage were good, Lasagna, Ravioli and .....the Turkey Vegetables...apart from that, I cant really say much for the IMPs...pretty shitty, but i hear they have different ones for different years...so thats a relief!



I don't want to be one of "those" and tell you about "back when I was a young guy....", but if you are going to complain abour our field rations, I would first suggest you look at the competition (US Army, French, Dutch, Germans, etc) before you complain. Based on what I have seen, ours are FAR superior to the standard rations issued to any NATO military. There might be specialized rations that are better, but on the whole, no comparison. Someone correct me if I am wrong on this one...... Yes, the French get wine, but that is to make up for the lack of quality/quanity of the rest....

If you are a very picky eater, you are pretty much screwed, but that is too bad, so sad. These things have been chosen specially for their nutrional content, longevity (shelf life), feedback from years gone by, etc. Saying they are shitty is like saying McDonalds is shitty, Boston Pizza is shitty, etc. Give specific examples of what is so shitty about them (worms in bread, big chunks of fat in desert, moldy, etc). 

The alternative is not eating when you are in the field, and let's see how you make out then (If you don't eat, you don't shit. If you don't shit, you die....).

Al


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I'll take hey boxes over IMP's anyday of the week.


----------



## paracowboy

I’m starting this thread for ALL the Recruits here. This is going to be where all the Veterans, and Active Service Members can come to give advice on little things that you should think about. It’s geared towards troops once they’ve completed their Training, and are FNGs in Battalion. Little life lessons, as well as tips on how to do their job better.
I’ll start with a couple that I've learned from my time in. 

1. Never buy a car from a used car lot within a 10 mile radius of your base, or if the lot has a sign that says bring in your Pay Statement. Stay away from them. 

2. Open up an account with the credit union on base and set up an allotment for $100 every paycheque to go into that account and DO NOT TOUCH IT FOR ANY REASON until you are out of the service. Or, even better, put it into an RRSP.

3. For any and all debt that you may acquire while in the service, i.e. car payment, car insurance, rent if you live off-base and credit cards. Set up and allotment through your Clerk so that you ARE never late on your payments. 

4. Every cab driver will tell you that they are a retired sgt. Be careful to pay attention that they are charging you correctly, no matter how drunk you are. 

5. If you are pulled over by an MP and you notice that you out rank them, remember that you DON'T out rank them. 

6. NEVER date a troop!

7. Wear eye protection. Wear your hearing protection. 

8. Drink water. A lot. (Except right before a jump.) 

9. Don't become a Kitslut. Just because it’s green/CADPAT/shiny, doesn’t make it a good piece of kit, and doesn’t make you look hard. It makes you look like a fool who can’t tell the difference.

10. When going to the field bring a little extra, you never know what’s gonna happen from one day to the next. If you think you have enough socks, you don't. Snivel kit: You can never have enough. Power bars: You may not have time to sit and eat an IMP. Batteries: Everything we have runs on AA batteries, and the CQ can never get enough. Hot sauce: Because IMPs can plug you up, and hot sauce both counter-acts that, and tastes better.

11. Always be flexible. O Groups, training meetings and other random meetings happen just before lunch or time to go home. Something out of the blue will come up and you’re not going home when you thought you where. Adapt. 

12. Never pass up a shot at Basic Para Course, or you may never get it, or get it 6 years later, when you already have a few nagging injuries. 

13. Never be afraid to ask questions, stupid or otherwise.

14. Save copies of every set of orders and every PER you receive, you might need them 
twenty years later. 

15. Make copies of your UER and medical records. Every piece of paper that is generated with your name and service number, keep a copy somewhere safe. Trust me.

16. Never lose your needle book.

17. Remember that tobacco runs out faster that you think it will when you are in the field. Better yet: quit!

18. Forget toilet paper, baby wipes pack smaller, and clean everything. 

19. There are 3 people you must make friends with: 
	1. The Coy Medic 
	2. The Coy Clerk 
	3. The Cook 

20. Don't be First. Don't be Last. 

21. Always have a knife, a lighter, a watch, a pad of paper and a pen/pencil when in uniform.

22. Roll everything you pack, it packs smaller than folding. 

23. Look out for shack rats, and chicks who want a guaranteed paycheque and subsidized healthcare.

24. There is no such thing as having too much ammo or water.

25. Forget about the GPS. Learn how to use a map and compass.

26. When you are in Basic, and Battle School, save ALL of that money. You don't need to be buying a lot of stuff while you are in Training anyways. Really you only need a little to buy crap like soap...and porn. And you WILL need that cash when you get to your unit. 

27. (On a personal note) I don't give a frig how cool you were in high school, so shut up about it when us old, fat guys are telling war stories. You might learn something that will keep you alive later. More importantly, you might learn something that will keep ME alive later. 

28. Shut up and do what I tell you. It’s for a reason. I don’t tell you to do crap because I like to watch your *** move.

29. If you are offered a course, no matter what it is, TAKE IT! It’s all paper that says you can LEARN to do something, and many translate into civilian courses that would cost you money to re-do.

30. And most importantly USE YOUR BENEFITS! Learn what they all are, and use them. Especially when getting out. No matter where you think you will be in 5 years, you will need that money for school, or re-training, when you get out. 

31. Commissioned From The Ranks Officers will resort to wall-to-wall counselling as quick as a grizzled NCO. Don't frig with them. 

32. Remember: That broken-down, chubby old man with the Sgt stripes, or WO crown has been doing this for a lot longer than you. He’s still doing the things that are knocking the snot out of you, and he’s twice your age. He was once a young, cocky private too, and he’s learned a lot since then. You CANNOT kick his ***. He WILL hurt you. Badly. Stop thinking you’ll kick his *** someday. You won’t. You will thank him later, though. Even if only in your memories.

33. Know when to violate the "never volunteer rule." If there are multiple tasks to get handed out, always volunteer for the first one. Chances are good that the later options suck a lot more. 

34. Master Corporal is the hardest job in the Army. He’s being a dick because he has to. Do what he tells you, and stop bitching about it. He used to be you.

35. There is a fine line between "thief" and Platoon Scrounge. Taking from the Army (or better, the Air Force) to help the troops out is good. Taking from a troop, for any reason is theft, and you deserve to be beaten severely. And often.

36. Learn how to turn a wrench well. Take care of every vehicle you get assigned to you. DO NOT PISS OFF THE MECHANICS. 

37. Learn every job in the Platoon. Hump the C9. Hump the C6. Hump the Radio. Your job is to learn your bosses job. If, after a year, you can't be a section 2IC if necessary, you are a lazy shitbird. 

38. Learn the difference between "wants and needs." 

39. Only pay cash for major items. Get a credit card. Put a little on it, then pay it off promptly. Build a credit rating. You WILL need it later. But, do NOT put everything on plastic. You end up breaking yourself to pay off the interest rate.

40. Strippers are not your friend. They are paid to pretend to be interested in you. You are an open wallet, not a sex object. Actually, you kind of disgust them. Sucker.

41. The best place to meet hot, brainy chicks is the public library, the local college library, or church. You will not meet your life-mate in a meat-market with a neon sign above it.

42. NEVER GO INTO DEBT UNLESS YOU’RE LITERALLY SAVING SOMEONE’S LIFE TO DO IT.

43. If you finance a car then make sure it is paid off before you Release.

44. When you Release, look into ALL of your options, INCLUDING the Reserves.

45. Reenlist for the right reasons, not because you have bills to pay. The reasons you chose to Release did not go away, and you will become a drain on your fellow troop’s morale. 

46. Go Airborne, stay Airborne! It’s a mind-set, not a hat. Keep the attitude, even when you lose the Beret.

47. Marrying a chick with debt is okay. Marrying a chick that makes you go into debt further every month is STUPID! Staying with her because she gives you steady sex is even stupider.

48. Don't EVER poke your Warrant awake in the field, in the middle of the night while you’re on stove/radio watch. If he needs to be disturbed, wake him with that nice cup of coffee that you just made for yourself. Trust me.

49. The new 2Lt. is not your buddy. I don't care if he likes the same comic books, video games, and likes to hang out. He doesn't need to know anything that your WO, Sect Comd, or Sect 2IC haven't already told him.  He will someday have to order you into a very dangerous situation. Don’t make it harder for him to choose. The hesitation could get you both killed.

50. Being second or third on a course is cool too. Don't be in the lower 2/3rds. Someone has to be, just don’t let it be you.

51. You ever call your Sect Comd "Sarge" expect a beat down. You deserve it. He is a Sergeant. “Sarge” is that clown in the Beetle Bailey comic strip.

52. Shine your damn boots. Blackening is for PONTIs. Soldiers have shiny boots.

53. If your dick is running, or hurt's when you piss, DON’T wait 3 months to tell a doc about it! Better a little embarrassment now, than having it amputated later. And tell your medic first. DO NOT TELL THE WO first. They might be able to help you out and make it go away.

Anyone (BTDT‘s only) have anything to add?


----------



## navymich

Nice thread Para...where were you 15 years ago (especially for all of that great money advice)?  LOL


54. If you screw up, admit it.  Everyone makes a mistake at some point.  But learn from it and don't make the same mistake twice.  And if you're questioned about your mistake, or why you did or didn't do something, Keep It Simple Stupid (learn this, it's the KISS rule).  We don't want to hear a story or long-winded explanation.  "Yes PO (insert appropriate rank here), won't happen again PO" and carry on!


----------



## paracowboy

55. NEVER LIE. I don't care if you had relations with a nun in a pew. Tell me the truth. It will be far easier on you than when I inevitably discover the truth. And I can never trust you again. The Army runs on accountability and reliability. If you are a liar, you have neither.

56. Never quit. I don't care if you have to drag yourself by your fingernails. Never quit. You can feel pride in a poor performance if it took everything you had, but you will only feel shame if you quit.

57. Always give 100%. Whether it's a ruckmarch or a party. Give everything you have.


----------



## CallOfDuty

---------------take care of your kit.........it's yours.  From underwear to Gas maks...take care of it, and dont lose it.


----------



## Edward Campbell

58.	Duty first; you and your fun/recreation/sleep last.  For aspiring junior officers/NCOs: learn to manage your time.  There is so much to be done every day, especially in the field and you have to make sure it is all done and done correctly before you eat, sleep or whatever.

59.	Watch the booze.  We all (well many of us, anyway) enjoy a pint or six with our friends.  There is a time and a place for it.  Be careful when enjoying a drink with superiors.  Booze loosens the tongue and inhibitions and you may end up giving verbal evidence of your own stupidity.

60.	The army is a team.  You are a team member – even, perhaps especially when you lead the team.

61.	Learn, LEARN, *LEARN!*  You never know enough about anything – especially the thing in which you have just been declared _expert_.  When it is your turn: Teach, TEACH, *TEACH!*  Postings to schools are sometimes unpopular; they shouldn’t be – usually only good people are selected for tours as instructors; if you are selected go and do the best damn job you can – and be proud of it.


----------



## medicineman

59.  Don`t be an ass kisser.  Nobody like them, and nice people like me will let your peers know that you are one, to your face and  in public - then I get to sit back and watch the finger to chest chats start.

60.  Keep your feet hard and if you can`t, learn how to look after them properly if something happens.  Talk to a good medic or old infantry salt to learn how - if your feet are in bad shape, you and your buddies are in fact screwed.

61.  Learn to use a condom properly - a condom a day keeps scrub boy away (ie - me) - whether you`re sober, drunk or in the dark in some car somewhere, know how to get one on properly.  It`ll save you some pain and embarrassment in the future.  This also applies to girls.

62.  Ditto the tobasco or one of those multi spice jars - keeps your bowels moving and makes food oh so much better.

BTW - good idea para.

MM


----------



## paracowboy

63. No matter what you do, someone will think you are cool, and someone else will consider you a fool. But, you have to look yourself in the eye every morning when you shave.

64. Learn what is important. Your Word, your Duty, your Family. These things are irreplaceable. Material items can be purchased or replaced. 

65. Buy, don't rent. Especially land. God stopped making it, so it can only go up in value.

66. RRSPs and Mutual Funds are investments. Beer and cigarettes aren't. Strippers and hookers are not tax-deductible.


----------



## Edward Campbell

67.	Think before you speak.  We know you were the top dog in your cadet corps; we don’t much care about what you did; we want to know what you can do.  Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## fourninerzero

Great advice, and great idea Para.

And I have a couple of peices of advice, I may not have been in long, but I learn fast.

68. Waterproof everything.

69. pay attention when someone senior or more experenced says "this is important, write this down, remember this for later etc" no matter how trivial it may seem.

70. Get a sense of humor, and try to keep it no matter how shitty life seems at the time.

71. learn the difference between good and bad advice. get a second opinion if your not sure.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

72.  Don't be a "blade".  A blade is like a rat, someone who shirks responsibility for their actions, or inactions and points the finger at someone else.  They are also the ones that lie, mislead, stuff like that to try to make themselves look squeeky clean.  Your Cpl/MCpl/Sgt/WO will see right thru, if not immediately, sooner than later.  Once you are labelled a blade, it is hard to shake and you are NOT going to like it.  Hand in hand with "not being a blade" is loyalty...to your section/platoon/whatever.  

73.  If you are former Reserve, DO NOT get to your Reg Frce unit and say "well at Unit X, we did it like this".  You are not there anymore.


----------



## Kat Stevens

For young officers:
  Your idea is probably not new. If the old hands tell you it won't work, listen to them.  Bear in mind that you hold your position for a year, and are probably his 6th or 7th troop/pl Comd.  He knows it won't work, because he's tried it 6 or 7 times.


----------



## navymich

73b.  And if you are a current reserve, attached to a RegF unit, don't assume that just because you are the same rank as buddy next to you, that you are equals.  YOU'RE NOT (usually).  Respect his TI and experience, and learn from it.


----------



## Michael OLeary

73c.  Prove yourself through actions, not words, and your own TI and experience will also be respected.  Either way, you will be remembered when you return for another deployment.


----------



## paracowboy

74. You don’t need a tricked-out sports car, Yamasushi rice-rocket, or monster-truck 4x4 right now. What you need is cheap and reliable transportation. The money you save on payments and fuel now, can go towards paying CASH for your dream-machine later.

75. Listen to your MCpls, they want you to succeed. Likewise the Cpls and senior Privates in your platoon. They’re acting out of enlightened self-interest. If you screw up, they have to take up your slack, and spend all their time baby-sitting.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

A few from me - from a different perspective...

74.  At the beginning, you’re nothing special.  The fat old guy in front of you has seen hundreds, if not thousands of soldiers before you.  You get “special” with experience - respect is earned.

75.  Unsolicited ideas are appreciated, especially if they make everyone’s life easier or contribute to success.  Sarcastic “I know better than you” advice or constant bright ideas are annoying and will earn you the wrath of your superiors.

76.  Helping the new officer out is never a bad thing; blading him is. Remember, despite the bumbling newbie he might be now, he may well be a grizzled old Major with a good memory someday.

77.  When deploying, listen to the clerks and ask questions about your benefits if you don’t understand.  Make certain you know where your money is going.

78.    You’re not “on tour” until your boots hit the ground in theatre.  Politicians decide when/where we deploy, not the Army, and missions have been cancelled with zero notice before.  If your mission is cancelled, suck it up and soldier on – there’ll be another one.  Don’t spend tour money before you’ve earned it.

79.  “Snivvel kit” isn’t.  Being comfortable contributes to your own operational effectiveness; any idiot can be miserable.

80.  Don’t buy a big honking knife.  You won’t need it and you’ll look stupid.

81.  Remember that you – or your older buddies – just may not have the “big picture”.

82.  It’s every soldier’s right to complain, but there’s a fine line between complaining and whining.  Try not to cross it.

83.  In the field (or on operations), your officer is scrambling trying to get everything done – stuff you don’t even have to think about until you hit MCpl and stuff you normally don’t even get to see.  While you’re worrying about when you’re on radio watch, he’s worrying about how not to get you killed.

84.  Barrack-room lawyers are usually wrong.

85.  If you’re hurt in training, tell someone.  It might be cool to soldier on, but you’ll regret it 10-15 years from now.


----------



## George Wallace

86.  One Man - One Kit.  Make sure that you take care of your kit.  If you are not using it, put it back where you got it.  If you got it out of your ruck, put it back into your ruck.  If you got it off your vehicle, restow it.  If you got it out of your closet, put it back.  You'll never loose kit if you take care of it.

87.  Buy a house.  If you are tired of the shacks, don't rent an apartment, buy a house.  The mortgage will probably be less than the rent.  Get a fair size house and have a couple of friends move in with you and pay you rent or share the mortgage.  If you are married, buy a house, don't live in the PMQs or an apartment.  If you buy a house, by the time you retire, you will own a house.  One of two things will happen:  1.  You will be mortgage free or close to it; or 2. You will own a house, that you will be able to sell and purchase another (if not put a decent down payment on another) wherever you want to move to on Retirement.

88.  Don't live in the Qs and buy that big car, a SUV, a snowmobile, an ATV, a camper and yacht.  When you retire, you'll have to sell it all to get a mortgage on a house.

89.  Enjoy as many Tours and Courses as you can when you are single, it is a lot harder when you are married.


----------



## paracowboy

90. Keep in mind, there is a fine line between “hard” and “stupid”. Learn to recognize that line before you cross it. It’s uglier on the wrong side.

91. There is a difference between “hurt” and “hurting”. When things get rough, EVERYONE is hurting. That is when you cowboy up and drive on. When you are hurt, you become a liability to your platoon. Learn to recognize the difference, and not cross that line.


----------



## paracowboy

92. stay the hell away from drugs. Period.


----------



## Roy Harding

93.  If you wouldn't want your Mother to know what you're about to do - it's probably wrong - don't do it.


----------



## Gunner

94.  When *you* chose the action, *you* also chose the consequences.  (CWO Surridge)


----------



## Scott

95. Swearing is not an "Army thing". Actually, it makes you look pretty stupid when you are home on leave and ask her to "Pass the f*ckin' peas" Not every second word has to be an expletive, you may want to have kids one day and, trust me, your wide will not appreciate Johnny or Janie being sent home from pre school for expanding the other kids vocabulary.


----------



## HItorMiss

96. All Range time is time well spent. "A bad day on the Range beats a great day in Garrison. 

97.Learn your weapon be your weapon if it's a C7 know everything you can on it, if it's a M777 the same applies. Your life and your sections may someday count on it!.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Wow, great thread...I, too, am copying this into a Word doc.

One thing I hear hubby say alot:

98. Time spent on recce is never time wasted, though you will never get that time back, you will be that much smarter for it.


----------



## Docherty

99. Fail to plan, plan to fail.


----------



## Pikache

100. Don't feel bad or get angry for doing a little extra. Chances are someone else important is watching and taking notice. So what if your peers choose to be a little slack. Doesn't mean you have to be and more importantly, you know you're being the best soldier that you can be.

101. Everyone has the ability to be a good soldier. Some may require a bit more effort and determination but everyone can get there. Don't try to be a great soldier from the start; learn to be a good one before aspiring to be a great one. Once you realized that you stopped trying to be the best soldier that you can be, question why you are still in the army and wearing the uniform.

102. You don't have to like everyone that you work with, but you must work with him/her as a team because you two might be in life and death situation together.

103. There is a line between teasing and malicious attacks. Joking is fine but when a buddy says stop, stop. You're not doing his morale any good. Likewise, learn to grow some thick skin. Army humour can be rough at times and the boys (and girls) are usually just kidding, not meaning to hurt you.

104. People may respect your rank, but not you. Don't ever assume that because you have a certain rank, you are automatically given respect to you personally. Respect is earned, not given.

105. Don't resent if someone with equal rank or lesser rank is put in authority position over you. Chances are someone up the chain did it on purpose and you're not going to make the job any easier by being resentful of it.

106. If you're going to challenge someone who is in higher position than you, remember that his authority is delegated from all the way from the top, meaning the Queen.


----------



## GAP

103. To young officers just going into the field or or on operation. Listen to your Senior NCO's and WO, they are your savour's. The will teach you what to do and not do. You will become far more effective far more quickly. Pushing your rank around on absurd ideas that you saw in a movie or read in a book, will not only generate a hands-off attitude, but could get you or someone else killed.

104. Clean your weapon....clean you weapon...every chance you get...clean your weapon.


----------



## Michael OLeary

103a.   To the 'grizzled NCO' (and those planning to bcome one) remember that that young officer has likely just come away from a course where he/she may have been taught tactics, techniques, procedures, and doctrinal expectations for command that you haven't seen before.  Listen to the officer's side and be ready for change because it may be part of a bigger picture.  And sometimes, in garrison and in training situations, that young officer needs the opportunity to find out the hard way what doesn't work too.


----------



## GAP

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> 103a.   To the 'grizzled NCO' (and those planning to bcome one) remember that that young officer has likely just come away from a course where he/she may have been taught tactics, techniques, procedures, and doctrinal expectations for command that you haven't seen before.  Listen to the officer's side and be ready for change because it may be part of a bigger picture.  And sometimes, in garrison and in training situations, that young officer needs the opportunity to find out the hard way what doesn't work too.


excellent point!! ;D


----------



## paracowboy

103b. To the young Officer: Remember, it is not your job to kick in doors and be number one in the stack. Your place is back a bound, with radio in hand, maintaining command and control. Your Sect Comds and Sect 2ICs can handle the small stuff. You plan, not shoot. Your Platoon is your personal weapon. Take care of it, and it will take care of you.

103c. To the young Pl Signaller: make sure your Officer eats and sleeps. If he's keen, he'll worry about his job to the point of not caring for himself. He will skip meals and skip sleep, make mistakes and *get your ass dead*. If you have to, prepare his meals for him, grab him, and sit him down. If you have to, lay out his Bag, put him in it, and not allow anyone to bother him unless it's life and death for a few hours out of every 24. Have someone in Pl HQ carry extra coffee. The youngster is going to need it. So will you.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

104.  Be aware of your personal hygiene, or lack of it.  If you strangely find a bar of soap on your bedspace and "Use Me" is written on it, its a hint.  Keep your space clean.  Keep your kit clean.  Keep your body clean.  No one likes a pig pen, especially when you are jammed like sardines 16 to a 12 man room type of deal.  Wash.  Yourself.  Your uniform.  Your bedding.  Your kit.  Learn what hygiene is important in the field from your Cpl/MCpl/Sgts.  They do it for a reason.  So should you.  If your nickname on the course is anything along the line of "stinky bloggins" or "pig pen", you have a problem.  Deal with it.  Your course or platoon/troop/det will appreciate it.


----------



## George Wallace

106  Hot Food and Hot Water.  When a member of a Crew or Section, when you brew up coffee and a hot meal, do it for everyone.  They guy on sentry or off doing some other dirty task doesn't have time to do it when he gets back.  Brew up that coffee and meal for the guy out doing the shyte job or the officer off getting orders.  They have enough to do, without having to come back and cook up a meal.  Same goes for washing.  If you heat up water to wash and shave, don't forget about the guys off getting orders or on sentry.  You are a team, so act like one.  Some day it will be you coming back at 0300 hrs from a shyte job or orders and an empty belly.

107  Sleeping.  When a member of a Crew or Section, it is always good to take your crewmates into consideration when sleeping.  If you have to, set up their sleeping bag or kit, so it will be ready for them when they get back from a shift or orders.  If they get called away in a hurry, pack it up for them.


----------



## George Wallace

108.  In Winter Warfare scenarios, Shave at night before going to bed.  That way the natural oils will be able to 'rejuvenate' and you will have less problem with getting wind burn or frost bite.


----------



## Goober

109 Don't piss off your 'Q' staff.


----------



## paracowboy

110. don't get into your sleeping bag with clothes on. Undress down to skivvies, and take your socks off. You'll just be colder when you get out of it.

111. don't put the first two rounds of your magazine, tracer. Those rounds never go anywhere near the bad guy. Put your two tracer rounds, the third and fourth from the top. Don't use tracer rounds to mark the last rounds in the magazine. The bad guys know that trick and watch for it.

112. First Aid training is never a waste of time. Even when the instructor is a babbling moron yapping about stupid civilian scenarios, the injuries and symptoms are the same in many battlefield situations.

113. If you look at it right, EVERYTHING is training. Even waiting a half-hour in Timmy's drive-through is teaching you patience and tolerance. It'll come in handy when you have to deal with the boredom between periods of intense excitement.


----------



## Michael OLeary

114.  Always have a backup plan. If you get hurt in training and can't stay in your current trade, have a plan for another trade ready. Remember you won't always be a front line shooter; be prepared to work in stores, transport, or (again) be ready for a new trade if circumstances dictate you'll be a more effective contributor there. You won't always be in the Army, be ready for when you get out. Learn how to interpret the leadership and other fundamental skills you acquire in civilian terms for future employers.  Never shy away from training that teaches you different things; 'General Safety' and 'Harassment Advisor' mean things in the world; an NCO who worked in Company Transport knows how to manage a fleet of delivery trucks too. Give your career everything for now, but remember it's just one stage of your whole life.


----------



## paracowboy

115. If all you can think about is her eyes, her ass, her tits, or that face she makes at “the moment”, you are NOT in love. You are horny. Do NOT marry her. If you catch yourself wanting to show her that puppy or funny poster because it will make her smile, or wanting to slap yourself for the things you find yourself doing for her, you ARE in love. Wait a few months before you propose. You might be wrong. It could be malaria.


----------



## medicineman

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 112. First Aid training is never a waste of time. Even when the instructor is a babbling moron yapping about stupid civilian scenarios, the injuries and symptoms are the same in many battlefield situations.



I second that - I never cease to be amazed at how many people pay lip service to FA training.  I`m quite bemused at how many first aid experts there are perported to be in the ranks and then when someone gets a little owee they go screaming for a medic (who may be busier with something a little less trivial).  Also remember this, it might be me or one of my colleagues that are hit...

MM


----------



## George Wallace

116.  Smoking and Night Vision Devices.  Smokers beware.  Night Vision Devices pick up the light from you butt and it illuminates everything around you for tens of meters, just like daylight.  A butt can be visible for several miles (kilometers for those who have gone metric).


----------



## paracowboy

117. start getting used to shaking out your boots before you put them on now. When you deploy to a desert or jungle, you will have all manner of critters crawl into them. Some are poisonous. All are icky.

118. put everything in exactly the same place, all the time. In the middle of the night, when rounds are coming in, is NOT the time to wonder "Now, where'd I put my helmet again?"

119. only unpack what you need at that moment. Keep your shit tight, and a firm grip on your kit. You do NOT want to be scrambling around trying to put everything back in your ruck or patrol bag with seconds to spare, and me looming over you with a big stick and a deadline.


----------



## Scott

120. Soldiers have interesting names for places where fornicating with shack rats is a possibility, learn these places names and avoid trying to meet Miss Right in them as it will most likely end up all wrong. We are aware that there are people who meet Miss Right in those places and go on to live happily ever after, we applaud them, we just do not ever assume that we will be a part of that select group.

121. Meeting Miss Right takes time - not a bar tab.

122. Remember that there are people who like to share all sorts of wild stories about soldiers. Do your best not to give them material.


----------



## George Wallace

122.a.  Loose Lips Sink Ships.  Always watch what you say and to whom.  OPSEC ans PERSEC are easy to break if you are careless.


----------



## paracowboy

122b. The local picking up your garbage, or mopping out the toilet has a family and very little money. The bad guys know this, too. He may very well speak English. So SHUT UP!

122c. You family will send you stuff. On the packages they send, they will put their address. Burn it. You do not want to repay their concern with hate mail or a letter bomb.

122d. Your wife talks to other people. You don't know who they are, or who they speak to. If it isn't something you want broadcast on the evening news, SHUT UP! The bad guys watch CBC and read the National Post, too.

122e. That nice guy/pretty girl the CBC embedded with you is trying to make money, and get famous. His/her agenda does not match yours, so SHUT UP!


----------



## medicineman

123.  There may come a time when Ms Right, now Mrs Right, either becomes fed up with you going away all the time or you become fed up with her complaining all the time about you going away.  Make sure the two of you keep talking, or else you may just come home to nothing but a roll of TP in the house (if you`re lucky) and that joint bank account empty.  Oh yeah, and some dude/ette waiting to serve you notice of divorce proceedings.

MM


----------



## Scott

123a. Do not take advantage of other troops going away. Do not be a home wrecker. You will learn in the future what I mean. You do not want that reputation.

123b. You love her, you are faithful, you were away, she stepped out. You had better deal with it and deal with it right. If you have kids with her then the kids even more of a reason to make sure it is done right. You will survive, you will love again, but not if you brood over her. Take some time to be pissed off, talk to your buddies, but you have to move on.


----------



## paracowboy

124. the C9 is a Section weapon. It protects the entire Section. It also takes much longer to clean properly. Help the gunner clean it when your rifle/carbine is done.

124a. the C6 is a Platoon weapon. It protects the entire Platoon. It also takes much longer to clean properly. Help the gunner clean it when your rifle/carbine is done.

124c. nobody is finished Post-Ex drills until the entire Section, and then the entire Platoon is. You are not "a buncha guys", you are a single unit.


----------



## Michael OLeary

124d.  If the driver, gunner and crew commander are getting the vehicle squared away at end-ex, pitch in if the Section 2IC organizes getting their personal weapons cleaned.  Concurrent activity saves everyone time.


----------



## paracowboy

125. Use the waist belt on your rucksack. It doesn’t take any more time to put on/take off, and adds years of use to your back. Put a good waist belt on it, instead of the strap, if at all possible. 

126. Scramble around to get yourself a ‘64-pattern rucksack. You can carry the same amount of stuff, it‘s smaller, and much more comfortable. The coat-hanger frame, patrol bag, and new ruck are crap, since they don’t have a sturdy enough frame to hump jerries of water, crates of ammo, or anything else of that nature. And you WILL be doing that.

127. Dummy-cord everything. From your MNVGs, to your favourite pocket knife (especially if it’s a really expensive, top-line model your wife researched for weeks to buy you for your anniversary, and had your name and jump wings engraved in it.)

128. Use the weak eye for the MNVGs. Keep your dominant eye adjusted to the night.

129. For the young Officer: Soldiers will always tell the truth about good and bad commanders, perhaps not to that Officer‘s superior, but more likely amongst themselves. Listen to how they refer to them, watch how they obey. Their opinion is the ultimate evaluation of an officer. (Ironic number, considering the topic)

130.  Taking the easy way will get you killed. The bad guys know all the easy routes, too.  

131. Nobody cares how far/fast you can run in shorts, when compared to how far/fast you can ruckmarch with full equipment. Endurance should be judged on the obstacle course, not on a marathon run.

132. Never apply after-shave or cologne before going to the field. It draws both enemy and mosquitoes. Also insults and mockery.

133. Velcro is not a good idea on any piece of kit you use in the field. It is very loud. Especially at night, and even more so on the Ambush.

134. Turn your damn watch alarm and cell phone ring OFF before going to the weeds!

135. The one night you don't dig in, is the one night your position will be mortared. When told to dig, DIG! Dig deep, and dig fast. Rockets can really ruin your night.

136. For the young Officer: No commander was ever hated for being “too hard.” Many are detested for trying to cultivate that image, without substance. If you’re carrying a 30 lb rucksack, and he’s carrying 120 lbs, nobody is impressed at how fast you march. Take the spare batteries from your signaller. Hump some of the C6 ammo. In the early days of 3RCR, our Commanders carried their own radios.


----------



## pylon

137.  The map and compass are ALWAYS right, you're NOT.


----------



## Shamrock

138.  STFU.  A complaint is a critical evaluation of a situation, passed along through the appropriate means with a solution to the problem.  A whine is a vocalization of your own weakness.  Complaints remedy, whines annoy.

139.  STFU.  They probably know more than you.

140.  There are such things as stupid questions.  Questions that serve no purpose other than to entertain the course or undermine instructors' authority are stupid questions.  Questions that you can answer with a little thought are stupid questions. Questions that result in you or your course in the push-up position are stupid questions.

141.  If it needs getting done, do it.  If it's broken, fix it.  If it's on the ground, pick it up.  If it's unlocked, lock it.  If something's missing, replace it.  If something's dirty, clean it.  Do it right away.  Later means never or when I'm told.

142.  Don't be a martyr.  You screw up, accept the punishment, accept your responsibility, carry on.  Don't start going out of your way to get in crap or stop working at 100% to show everyone how much the WO hates you.

143.  Drivers:  Take it easy on the crew.  You listen to the I/C.  They're listening to (at least) two radios, standing in a stabilized turret, and trying to spot & engage the enemy all the while doing impersonations of terrified starfish.  In driverese, that means they have a lot more on their plates than you do.  If they're being curt, suck it up; it's not personal until they write a letter to your mother describing how incompetent you are.  That little bump that caused you to hit your head on the hatch probably launched the crew commander into temporary orbit.  APC drivers take note: I've seen a lot of riflemen carried out on a spinal board because the driver was a pissy little child.

144.  Keep your head engaged.  Take night courses, take correspondence courses, join a sports team, get a hobby.  Anything that enriches you as a person enriches you as a soldier.  Bring your outside knowledge back to your unit.  Give your helmet a reason to exist.

145.  Small head on big shoulders is better than a big head on small shoulders.

146.  Have pride in your self, your company, your unit, your trade, your element, your country.

147.  Know the difference between pride and indignantion.

148.  Help your buddies but don't be a sucker.

149.  Ask for help but don't be a burden.

150.  Never ever give your buddies a reason to distrust you.

151.  Never ever trust the media.  They're there for their story, which may or may not be in or about the same grid square as the truth.  Don't give them anything, but this includes a reason to distrust you.  Your opinions are your own and they will either twist them, misinterpret them, misunderstand them, or spin them to their benefit -- so keep them to yourself.  Your expertise is what they require, so only give them info within your arcs.  Handy rule: if it can't be answered with numbers, then pause before you proceed.

152.  Think before you use your camera.  Think before you pose for a picture.  Bloody well freaking think before posting anything on the Internet.

153.  The MP's aren't all chronic buttholes.  Most of them are outstanding soldiers -- give them the benefit of the doubt.  Failing that, don't doubt their ability to arrest you.  Sometimes, the MP's will do things to our benefit.  This can include bailing you out from a Greek prison during R&R.

154.  Club Ed isn't as fun as it sounds.

155.  In a bar:
     (a) Don't piss the infantry guys off.  They may be dumb, but they're ornery and they never travel alone.
     (b) Don't piss the armoured guys off.  They may be fat and lazy, but their breech blocks weigh more than you and they've had more concussions than you've had IMP's.
     (c) Don't piss the engineers off.  They work with explosives charges that outweigh your car.
     (d) Don't start a fight with someone uglier than you are.

156.  Exercise self control.  The dessert fridge isn't an invite, an open bar isn't a personal challenge, gravy isn't a beverage, and window mail isn't an excuse to go postal.

157.  Don't dismiss the Reserves.  Their wacky new ideas may actually make life easier.

158.  Don't stick your finger anywhere you wouldn't stick your willy.  Stupid women: when in doubt, find a stupid man.

159.  Don't listen to rumours unless you're going to debunk them, don't start rumours unless they're funny.

160.  "Sarge" is a rank in the air force.

161.  New officers: be the type of officer that inspires a soldier to throw himself on a grenade to save the platoon commander, not the type of officer that inspires a soldier to throw the commander on a grenade to save the platoon.

162.  PT isn't just a two letter acronym the Infantry use to describe the first half of their day.  Do it, and if necessary, do it on your own time.  

163.  If you're about to sign a second contract and you're still in PAT/PRETC platoon, reconsider your military career.

164. Pay attention to what the corporals say and do.  More than anyone, they want to see you do things right because they will be up until 0-dawn-hundred working with you.

165.  Pack light, freeze at night.  But you gotta carry it.  Leave space for mission essential kit.

166.  Never ever ever ever second guess your training.  Even if you are tired to think, blink, or turn around, there is one way and one way only to conduct certain drills, such as a proper unload.  ND charges ain't cheap.

167.  Footpowder is your friend.  So are chapstick, sunscreen, skin lotion, and bug dope.
     (a) Never ask anyone to throw you some footpowder.  Never borrow chapstick.

168.  Throw a bounce sheet in your sleeping bag.  Having your sleeping bag smell like fresh laundry beats having it smell like stale arse and those sheets last a while.

169.  Hard candies/boiled sweets will keep you awake a hell of a lot better than coffee.  So will water.

170.  Taking something to help you stay awake through your shift will probably mean you'll be awake long after your shift, too.

171.  If you're feeling thirsty, drink some water.  If you're feeling fatigued, drink some water.  If you have a headache, drink some water.  If your joints are creaking, drink some water.  If your piss is yellow, drink some water.  If your buddy is drinking some water, drink some water.  Zero calories and tastes great.  Camelbaks are great, so are the hoses that will fit our canteens (better with the 2L's because they won't slosh).


172.  The most common injury in the winter is heat exhaustion.

173.  Waterproof everything.  That includes the stuff in your breast pockets.  Ziploc bags work wonders.


----------



## Kat Stevens

174.  If you get a chance to eat hot food, take it.  Nothing is grosser than armpit temperature MRE's.
175.  If you get a chance to sleep, take it.  You may not get another chance for a loooong time.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

176.  *Timings*.  Meet them.  ALWAYS.  That usually means being 15 minutes early.  Make it a habit.


----------



## 2 Cdo

177. Why run if you can walk, why stand when you can sit, why sit when you can lay down. When in doubt rack out!


----------



## Michael OLeary

178.  Keep things in perspective; after a week in the field you may be worried about how soon you can get back to the shack to change and head out to the strip club for the first time this week.  Your Section Commander may have missed another parent teacher interview, your Section 2IC might have missed seeing his daughter take her first steps.  Until you understand what's happening around you, don't think your personal life is so important it overshadows the lives of those around you.


----------



## Shamrock

179.  Know that old guy wearing the faded old QL2 8401 t-shirt with a tri-service badge, a skull, some snakes and a lame saying on it? Think of that when you're recommend a course tattoo.

180. If your rifle is ever father than fingertip length away, it's too far away.

181.  Slings are handy but are no substitute for your hands.  See above.

182.  If you've ever failed PWT 1 think about getting more range time than the yearly qualification shoot.  This doesn't require an accompanying bit of humor because, really, we're all laughing at the thought of someone failing PWT 1.

183.  That $600 you're thinking of spending on an anti-tank knife is probably better spent on a fantastic pair of boots and a fresh pair of running shoes.  If your running shoes are more than a year old, replace them.

184.  If you think it's a booby trap, it's a booby trap.  If you've thought of booby trapping it, it's booby trapped.  If that dirt pile wasn't there last time you came through, it's a booby trap.   That pile of wires looks suspiciosus?  It's a booby trap.  Anything that you think would look cool at home is booby trapped.

185.  Your own stupidity may not kill you, it could kill your buddy.

186.  Overseas, keep your comments to your self.  Sometimes, people won't admit they speak English (or French), and when you start talking like Archie Bunker, they get angry.

187.  Find out who Archie Bunker was.

188.  "Good enough" isn't.

189.  Be professional at all times, in our out of uniform.  Like it or not, 24/7 you are a representative of the CF.  Your stupidity will reflect on more than just yourself, it reflects on the entire Forces.

190.  Decorum marks the soldier, not the kit.  Google "Cosmotactical."

191.  If you are the only one who is right, you are wrong.

192.  Volunteering or being first isn't always bad.  Being last is.

193.  If you think you're looking cool doing something, you're either not looking cool or not doing it correctly.
     (a) Visit http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/Default.asp.  Find the ones who are looking cool and seperate them from the guys who are doing their jobs.  Guess which group warrants emulation.

194.  Never listen to "them."

195.  40 isn't old.  Remember that when you're 30, still living in the PMQ's or SQ's and your only equity is a crotch rocket and a 200" TV.


----------



## Scott

196. You are too young to have war stories. You did not lead a battle while in Cadets. You are not anything but a recruit. Learn to live with the preceding and embrace it, this will be the only time in your career when you'll be the FNG, from now on you'll be expected to learn, to remember, to teach, to help, etc. Like Mom said, do not grow up too fast.

197. Speak in even tones, don't scream at anyone, it confuses people, gets them excited and makes them want to punch you. You will not look very professional jumping around like a baboon or with busted teeth.

198. Do not hog the phone, there are other people who may wish to call home and there are never enough phones for all. Be the guy who everyone remembers for pulling their weight and always lending a hand to someone who needs it.

199. Your buddies girlfriend just told him she fornicated with the entire athletic department at a very large University, he wants to talk. So talk to him but do not become his crutch. You are not a psychologist, you certainly are not _his_ psychologist and maybe this is something, if it's _that_ serious, that the Staff should know about. Re-read 123b

199a. If your buddy is talking about hurting himself you had better remember that he has access to weapons. It is not a blade if you save someones life or get them help that they really need.

200. Make your loved ones proud, write to them while you are away, this will make them feel better about you being gone.

200a. If your mother is still around and is a decent woman then you had better write to her!

200b. Girls, write to Dad, he's off his rocker with worry and pride.


----------



## Marauder

202. It's gonna suck sometimes. No way around it.

203. Carrying the 203 isn't punishment, it's the section cmdr's way of letting you know he trusts you to know to use that bad boy.

204. Yes, the MCPL/SGT/WO/SarMajor *is* a flaming prick. And there ain't shit you can do about it, so stop pointing out the obvious, Captain Obvious.

205. Don't be the bad example that your leadership uses as a teaching point to the rest of the section/platoon.

206. Don't be light, don't be late, and don't be last.

207. Finish ugly if you have to, but finish.

208. Never forget that one perfect patrol you get, when you have boss weather, a clear beautiful night, you get five uninterrupted hours of rack before heading out, and you get ahold of your favourite IMP to munch on before stepping off with three of you best buds. Burn into your memory the feeling of sneakin' and peekin', the rush of finishing your cloverleaf with that dimwit spare part on the objective thinking you got lost on the way because he never saw you or your boys putting eyes on. Remember that feeling of overwhelming competance and joy in your job. It will sustain you when you're told to sweep the hangar for the fifth fucking time that day because there is nothing else to do, or bring your spotless weapon back to CQ for the third and nowwhere near final time because he's having a shitty day and taking it out on you and your fellow shut up die rank criminals.

210. If you have no clue what to do, follow the example of the nearest senior CPL.
       210a. Unless he's still a Corpral (with two CDs) against his will.

211. Be there for buddy, don't fuck buddy, help buddy when he needs it, kick buddy in the ass when he needs it. Avoid, castigate, and disown buddy that won't do the same for you.

212. Your loyalty to the Regiment outweighs your personal loathing of the shitpumps that sometimes wind up wearing your capbadge. Protect all who wear your capbadge as if protecting your own brother/sister.
      212a Unless that person wearing your capbadge is knowingly/willingly doing something that will disgrace or harm the Regiment. Then it's your personal responsibility to stomp that crapweasel.

213. Section cmdrs can't make you a smarter private, but they can and will make you a stronger private. Don't fuck with them.


----------



## orange.paint

214.find people higher to emulate and pick their traits apart develop yourself with everything they do that you like.

215.no matter how many hours you sit and bitch about something it will never change.Maybe you have the answer no one thought of respectfully speak up.

216.Until a Cpl Tell's you to call him mike ,George ,or sweetie don't.Just cause one cpl with no friends is your buddy doesn't mean the crusty guy in the corner is on a first name basis.


217. The hook trooper who drops by your room the first day you arrive at the shacks should be avoided like disease.He's there to tell you all about his grand 7 months at the regiment, and most likely he has one friend and that's now you.


----------



## shadow

218.  Call your wife/husband at the same rate as your peers.  If they are calling once a day and you are calling once every two weeks, your spouse is talking to the other spouses and will know right away.  S/he will make your tour overseas a living hell as well as those in your administrative chain of command when she calls the rear party freaking out.  Make an agreement before you leave as to how often you will be able to talk/email/write.

219.  The Sigs guys are your friends.  Do not piss them off or abuse the services they provide, or you won't be calling home to anybody.

220.  Do not give your significant other the CSN access # to the overseas camp you are on.  Things go a little sour when there is a female switchboard operator and someones wife is on the line demanding to know who the operator is and where her husband is. (uhh...WHO?)

221. (My most important one) Do not take life too seriously, try to make the best of every situation.  You probably did not join the military because you thought you would hate it.  Take things with a grain of salt, and love what you do.  Optimism is contagious, spread the love.  If you approach things in a fun and positive way, then it makes those around you worry less about the fact they are away from their families, and focus more on the task at hand.


----------



## gaspasser

Gotta say that this is a great string, wish some of us were around when I jioned up.  But, then again, some things are better learned thru experience than instruction.


222.  Proper Planning Prevents Piss-poor Performance.  Plan, plan and plan some more. If you think you're going to need it on tour or in the bush, pack it!  It's better to have that item and not need it, than to need it and not have it.  First Rule of the Field--Any _Idiot_  can be uncomfortable.

223.  Before you go away on tour, _IF_ you and your significant other are having problems of any sort; let the social worker know during your DAG interview.  Any small problem will get HUGE ten fold while you're away.  Remember, nowadays, your significant other mostly has the last word about your departure. Never go away angry at each other, never fight on the phone and *always* let them know how much they mean to you.
     223b.  Significant other--*Always* let your other know how much they mean to you and how proud you are of them.  Never bring up bad stuff on the phone (rembember: charlie is listening ;D)

224.  You will never be "irreplaceable".  Nor will you know _everything_ about your job.
      224b.  If you didn't learn something today, it's been a wasted day.

225.  That honking big tome of a novel you are reading at home (that you think the guys will make fun of you for) makes a great companion on the long plane ride.  Besides, when you're done with it, you can give it to the camp library.  If your sig. other has read it, then it can give you a subject of discussion besides "well, same sh*t, different day here honey."

226.  Mind/puzzle games are great for long periods of monotony.  Not only do they help pass the time, but they help improve your problem solving skills that will come in handy later in your career.
      end for now.


----------



## probum non poenitet

231. Look after your knees. You will miss them when they are gone. Same goes for hips, backs, and ankles.

232. Cool tattoos are forever. Stupid tattoos are also forever. Tattoos you cannot cover will be there for every job interview, every first date, every meet the in-laws, and every meet the teacher night for the rest of your life. Tattoos you *can* cover will be there for every second date, or third date at the outside.

233. Talk to the grey haired fellows in the Legion, the ones with all the medals. They appreciate it. You will too. Listen more than you talk. Many lessons still matter 60 years later. Normandy was tougher than Battle School.

234. Odds are pretty good that someone in your platoon is predisposed to alcoholism. Bear that in mind if you go out drinking every weekend. Know the signs and watch for them. Help your friend, don't make it worse. NEVER force someone to drink who doesn't want to. It's not weakness, it's a disease.

235. It doesn't matter if you release tomorrow and live to be 100. A part of you will always be a soldier. The way you start your career will set the tone for the rest of your life. Do it right.

236. Stretch.


----------



## Scott

237. Just because you have no way to spend money for long times during course doesn't mean you have to go blow 400 bucks on booze in one sitting. Read 234 a few more times, please.

238. There are people who think soldiers are arseholes, you can do nothing about this except to act as though you wish to change that opinion, not reinforce it for them.

239. No, you may not beat the anti-war protesters. Yes, they have the right to do what they are doing. Yes, you defend that right. Yes, you can tell them that (If in the position to) No, you may not tell them with vulgarity. Read 238 again.

Add on to 233 - Yes you are the serving soldier now and everyone knows how tough you are, but perhaps you should be the one buying the beers when those chats are happening, those men have really earned it, maybe, some day, you will have as well.


----------



## Haggis

240.  During post ex and post op drills, nobody is done until the CQ/SQ says so.

241.  Listen.  Lots and often.

242.  Expand your professional knowledge.  Seek out those who you can learn from.

243.  Learn to fight.  Learn how to fight, with and without weapons.  More importantly, learn when to fight. 

244.  Never drop or throw anything that could keep you alive (rifle, helmet, ballistic plates, compass, water bottle, etc. etc.)


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I am currently on my Sig Op MOC appren training in Kingston.  After rereading this thread and having come to know and work with many of the peopel that have responded to this thread over the past year, I must say, this is a very cool experience.  Last September I was sitting in my kitchen posting questions and fears about BMQ.  Now I'm a BMQ, SQ, 404, winter warfare qualified private.  Still a little fish in the pond but..man, I have had so many experiences over the past year.  I am truly happy with my decision to join the forces.  I have made many new friends (and at 35 years of age that ain't always easy), I've gained many new role models and individuals who inspire me, and damn, I'm still having a ball.

Looking back, the most difficult times are the ones I remember and am proudest of.  Because we worked together and got through it.


----------



## Amsdell

Sorry if this was mentioned before.

Tip: When on BMQ, DO NOT LAUGH at anyone else in the ranks.  At my BMQ yesterday we had someone who laughed at a fellow Pte when he kept making mistakes.  Since we all make mistakes, that's pretty damn low.


----------



## ready to go

Are there any policies or rules against juice or tea if you supply yourself? I like to drink green tea all day (substitute for water) and have a daily serving of Himalayan Goji juice purely for the health benefits that these drinks provide. This includes a 30% enhancement for stength, endurance, stamina, muscle recovery and repair, energy levels, sensory acceleration, improved immune function and response, support and enhancement for vital organs, blood and memory, DNA repair and many others. If I don't absolutely HAVE TO leave my green tea and Goji juice behind...I won't. I'd like to know now if I can bring them to BMQ and beyond so that if I can't I will stop now and get used to training without them.


----------



## Roy Harding

ready to go said:
			
		

> Are there any policies or rules against juice or tea if you supply yourself? I like to drink green tea all day (substitute for water) and have a daily serving of Himalayan Goji juice purely for the health benefits that these drinks provide. This includes a 30% enhancement for stength, endurance, stamina, muscle recovery and repair, energy levels, sensory acceleration, improved immune function and response, support and enhancement for vital organs, blood and memory, DNA repair and many others. If I don't absolutely HAVE TO leave my green tea and Goji juice behind...I won't. I'd like to know now if I can bring them to BMQ and beyond so that if I can't I will stop now and get used to training without them.



Good sweet Christ...

And you call yourself "ready to go"???

Carry what you want - brew what you want - but don't expect any sympathy when you can't get your "Goji Juice".

Gott im Himmel ....


----------



## canadianblue

> I am currently on my Sig Op MOC appren training in Kingston.  After rereading this thread and having come to know and work with many of the peopel that have responded to this thread over the past year, I must say, this is a very cool experience.  Last September I was sitting in my kitchen posting questions and fears about BMQ.  Now I'm a BMQ, SQ, 404, winter warfare qualified private.  Still a little fish in the pond but..man, I have had so many experiences over the past year.  I am truly happy with my decision to join the forces.  I have made many new friends (and at 35 years of age that ain't always easy), I've gained many new role models and individuals who inspire me, and damn, I'm still having a ball.
> 
> Looking back, the most difficult times



One of the things that I'll remember most about the CF is the friendships I made while I was in BMQ, as well as during my short time here. As well as some of the cool things you get to do, however for anybody thinking of joining my advice is to go reserves first, get an idea of what it is like then go fulltime. Sure being out in the field is alot of fun, but theirs alot more different aspects to the job then that. 

Either way to all of you going, good luck, make the best of it, and most importantly, HAVE A SENSE OF HUMOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springroll

ready to go said:
			
		

> Are there any policies or rules against juice or tea if you supply yourself? I like to drink green tea all day (substitute for water) and have a daily serving of Himalayan Goji juice purely for the health benefits that these drinks provide. This includes a 30% enhancement for stength, endurance, stamina, muscle recovery and repair, energy levels, sensory acceleration, improved immune function and response, support and enhancement for vital organs, blood and memory, DNA repair and many others. If I don't absolutely HAVE TO leave my green tea and Goji juice behind...I won't. I'd like to know now if I can bring them to BMQ and beyond so that if I can't I will stop now and get used to training without them.



According to the joining package, it states that no food is to be brought. It will be confiscated. Also, no food or beverages are to be consumed in your quarters. Not sure where you intend to hide those things. Unless you can get your doctor to prescribe them to you, I doubt they will allow you to bring them on BMQ.


----------



## medicineman

Thinking of the title "no excuse", I remember someone in my squad on trg Sgt's inspection tried the "No excuse Sgt" routine when he was asked why his kit was a bag of crap.  She just looked at him and said - "No excuse is not an excuse or answer - start pumping until you think of one."  He got to 85 pushups, despite being stopped periodically and asked if he'd thought of an excuse.  As the MCpl pointed out to him, "I'd of thought of something, anything after about pushup number 1".

He wasn't with us much longer.

MM


----------



## IrishCanuck

ready to go said:
			
		

> Are there any policies or rules against juice or tea if you supply yourself? I like to drink green tea all day (substitute for water) and have a daily serving of Himalayan Goji juice purely for the health benefits that these drinks provide. This includes a 30% enhancement for stength, endurance, stamina, muscle recovery and repair, energy levels, sensory acceleration, improved immune function and response, support and enhancement for vital organs, blood and memory, DNA repair and many others. If I don't absolutely HAVE TO leave my green tea and Goji juice behind...I won't. I'd like to know now if I can bring them to BMQ and beyond so that if I can't I will stop now and get used to training without them.



Proof?

Such has how you know its an exact 30% boost?


----------



## p_imbeault

Sounds like a miracle drink,

"Goji Juice is now undergoing intense scrutiny as a cancer drug in Mongolia, China, Japan and Switzerland. It has been found that the fruit, as well as an extract from its leaves, can kill many kinds of cancer cells_in vitro_"

RTG, I suggest you start learning to live without your "Goji Juice." As for the green tea, I don't see why it would be a problem bringing your own bags (or loose) into the field, as they _occasionally_ come in the IMPs.


----------



## Scott

247a. When you say, "It won't happen again, [rank]." You had better make damn sure that it does not happen again, ever. Do not be afraid to make mistakes, you will. Learn from them and soldier on. Do not repeat mistakes you should have already learned from.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Most of this is aimed at Officers:

254.  The troops eat first. Always.  
255.  You will always remember your first Platoon/Troop Warrant.  He has lots of good advice for you.  Learn to follow it.  By the way- even if you get bad advice and follow it, you, not him, are responsible.
256.  You are responsible for everything, good or bad, that happens in your troop or platoon from the second you take command.  You cannot ever delegate that responsibility. You should, however, delegate authority whenever appropriate.  It teaches trust.
257.  Mission. Men. Self.  Note that you are always last.  That's why you get paid the big bucks.
258.  Praise in public, discipline in private.
259.  Never raise your voice.  That is what your NCO's are paid to do.  You yelling just makes you look like a tool.
260.  Never dispense discipline when angry.  Ever.
261.  You will work late and come in early.  Get used to it.
262.  You are paid to make tough decisions under extreme pressure.  Do what you are paid to do.  Remember, a mediocre, but violently executed plan now is better than the perfect plan 10 minutes too late.
263.  If you don't know what to do, do something!  Chances are, once you get moving, you will figure it out.  
264.  By all means have a beer with your troops, on occasion (Your Warrant will let you know how often is reasonable).  Do more listening than talking.  Don't get loaded.
265.  Promote the welfare and the accomplishments of your troops, always. 
266.  Your job is to motivate and train your troops to win battles.  You are not their buddy.  It is not a popularity contest. You are not there to entertain them.  If you slack off on them in peacetime, you will just get them killed in wartime.
267.  Ultimately- you are in charge and have the final say.  If things go great- wonderful.  Praise your troops.  If things go massively, disasterously wrong, EVEN IF YOU HAD NOTHING PERSONALLY TO DO WITH IT, you WILL accept all of the responsibility and blame no one, even if it means the end of your career.  That is why you get paid the big bucks and have a nice Mess, with leather chairs and table clothes.

for what it's worth...


----------



## gaspasser

paracowboy said:
			
		

> knock off the bullshit


para, is this advice or are you telling us to keep on track here?

270.  If a buddy/friend tells you something in confidence over beers or drinks or coffee at work, and it's not something that will hurt or harm another person, or illegal, immoral or fattening;  keep it to yourself and be a good buddy/friend who knows how to keep his/her mouth shut. That's how rumours and bad reps start.


271. If you hear a rumour, do not pass it on!  If you're the nosey type, find out the Truth behind it.  If it's about a buddy/friend, let them know what's going on and find out the truth behind it.  Your friend should respect you more for bringing it to thier attention and not passing it around.  If your friend is having a problem, help them out with advice or seek professional help, or just be the shoulder to cry on.  Trust me, it all helps and no one is an island.


----------



## dutchie

My advice? 
1-Show up in shape. Everything is easier if you're not sucking wind all the time. 
2-Use your ears twice as often as you use your mouth. 
3-Try your best in everything. Realize that no matter how 'good' you are and despite your best efforts, at some point, as some time, you will be yelled at for a failure in performance. No-one gets through Basic without SOME _'Operational Guidance'_. When this happens, try harder next time. 
4-You are there to pass. You will be given ample opportunity to correct your mistakes/retest/etc.
5-There is no 'pre-BMQ' course. What I mean is this: The recruit that shows up without zero knowlege from this or any other website/resource has an equal chance of passing and doing well as one that memorized everything here. You don't need any 'tips' - you will be told all you need, when you need it. That is the job of your course Staff. In fact, you might be 'psyching' yourself out by overanalyzing it. Just let it happen and learn to enjoy it.
6-Bring what is on the kit list. Nothing more is required, but everything on it is. A second shave kit, if discovered, will only motivate your course staff to look closer for faults, which they will find. You cannot outsmart them.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Caesar said:
			
		

> The recruit that shows up without zero knowlege from this or any other website/resource has an equal chance of passing and doing well as one that memorized everything here. You don't need any 'tips' - you will be told all you need, when you need it. .



Uh, you mean people went to bmq before the internet? How did they ever survive?  ???


----------



## dutchie

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Uh, you mean people went to bmq before the internet? How did they ever survive?  ???



Exactly....sometimes too much info is a bad thing.


----------



## xo31@711ret

...a leader knows he still has more to learn (no matter what the rank), an idiot thinks he knows everything... 

...Anyone young commander given a position of authority who arrogantly ignores the advice of his NCO is a fool, for he jeopardices the mission and lives of his command...

...Every leader should seriously take counsel and advice of all his NCOs for they have knowledge & experience, yet the final decision/responsibilty is his/hers to make....

...do not give an order for which you yourself would not be willing to partake...

OFG (old f***guy)

711was031  just retired


----------



## Michael OLeary

*
OK folks, this thread has started to drift from it's original (serious) intent.  It's locked.  That will give paracowboy an opportunity to clean it up (don't whine if a post of yours disappears) and then new additions can be submitted through him, or he may open it up to a new round of entries.*


----------



## mechanic_chick

Advice passed down to me :


If you do know ' alot ' , keep your mouth SHUT and help others. Become the greyman , don't stick out for anything. If your going to stick out for something , it better be for good.


----------



## tankie

What a good set of tips!, currently i am a Tp Sgt in an Army Training Regiment in Winchester (British Army) and i wish somebody would pass these tips onwards...wait a tic...that gives me an idea.

My tip to add to the pile is get a brush cut and use a glycerine soap ie Coal Tar ( no smell) cleans everything and i use it to shave...been doing it that way for 17 years why break the habit!


----------



## LeonTheNeon

When I did BOTC, we took classes on the CFAOs, and QR&Os, etc.  I fluffed them off.   I wasn't admin, what did I need that stuff for?

Here's my advice.  Pay attention in those classes!!!  Knowing how to look up administrative items is super valuable.

Second advice.  You will take a class on writing a military memo.  Pay attention!  The ability to request something through the CoC is vital!


----------



## jmnavy

If you're looking for something that is guaranteed to make bmq/botc easier for you, here it is: a sense of humor!  It's been mentioned before but it deserves to be said again; being able to laugh at the end of the day will make everything easier.  Learn to laugh at your mistakes.  There will be many, and they will be stupid (e.g., marching to class without boot laces because you decided to polish them at the last minute )

That being said; don't make fun of instructors or other recruits behind their backs.  It's cheap and shows a lack of imagination.  It's also counterproductive to the atmosphere of respect and teamwork that makes for a good platoon.


----------



## Wright

yeah, iron ur folded pile, ull get sick of doin that every nite, after they rip it apart, it is all a game, play the game with them, once ur platoon commanders inspection is passed, take it easy and remember. have fun, this is something that you will remember for the rest of ur lives. 
As for the smoking, depends on ur instructors. buddy who started this topic must of had a shitpump platoon, or instructors that didnt smoke. cause we always heard smoke em if ya got them, and i had 2 ppcli instructors, an RCD instructor, a master seaman that was laid back, and an EME seal as a platoon commander.
i had a good platoon, right from the get go we were hittin some retarded timings, or very close, also all of our inspections were good, all  of the people that didnt pass them early on they weeded them out, like they were supposed to, unfortunately some people are still gettin through


----------



## Mojo Magnum

"THIS COURSE ISN"T OVER YET!!!"  I think we heard that line nearly twenty times on our last day at SQ training.  Now we are nearing the end of our QL3 course and we're all listening for it.  We know now that when you hear it, you're almost there


----------



## Thaern

I just finished my BMQ and SQ and as i promised in another thread here are some of the tricks i learned on my courses that helped and a few "tricks" that didn't go over so well.  Reading other posts i couldn't always tell if someone was talking about weekend bmq or full time summer bmq so to clarify i did my BMQ/SQ  as two back to back 1 month courses starting July and finishing at the end August.    Remember each course is different and some things that worked for me might not be such a great idea on your course.  

First here's what my dad (A PO1 or a warrent for us army types) said to me.  I can remember them all because at one point or another while being jacked up about something i would silently curse myself and think "if only I had remembered that -before- I ...".

1. Ensure your brain is working before you open your mouth
2. Ears open mouth closed, if you have a valid question raise your hand but remember rule #1
3.You know nothing
4.Be the "Grey man", blend in with the crowd, if your not blending you're wrong!
5.There are 3 things that will control your life: Timings Timings and Timings 
6.Don't take it personal
7.Work with buddy / Help buddy out, it's not a competition, there is no winner, but there can be a whole bunch of losers

I can recall several times where before doing something i remembered these rules and stopped myself only to witness someone else do what i was about to and get jacked up for it.

Civi kit:
Most of this is gravy that you could do without but it will make things easier on you as a whole.

-as said many times before 2 shaving kits, this isn't just 2 razors its also: 2 Shaving creams, 2 soaps (with plastic soap boxes) 2 toothbrushes, 2 toothpastes 2 deodorants also on my course we needed to bring razor holders, the kind that come with non disposable razors like a mach 3.  Use one set for the first day or two and then leave it out for inspection, if they start doing hygiene inspections put the inspection soap in the wet box you used (dry off the wet box as much as you can, use common sense and didn't leave it half full with water).

-a waterproof electric razor for use in the shower.  Use the sound of a running shower to cover the sound of the razor, if you shave in the shower it gives you an extra few minutes in the shower and believe me i would kill for every second of a hot shower i could get.  (don't be a buddy f***er and make sure you don't hog the shower if they need it)  I never got picked up for shaving badly with an electric but during the first few days and for the major inspections i would use a new razor and some shaving cream over my electric.

- two pairs runners,  I was issued a pair of runners before i left so i brought 2 and used the issued ones all laced up and clean for inspection and my civi runners for pt as they would collect all kinds of "bird squirrel rat cat bat droppings".  As for this whole wet foam idea that's floating around i have no clue i did however change up once or twice after stepping knee deep into a puddle but that's just for comfort.

-Powdered Gatorade,   Bring lots, once other people know you have it they will want some too and its always a good thing to help buddy out.  We were allowed to keep this stuff but its clearly up to your NCO's on this one because we weren't allowed any other foodstuff. (that isn't to say we didn't sneak in chocolate or cookies but that's clearly contraban so do so at your own risk)

-Small first aid kit. I'm enlisting as a Medic (med A) so i thought i should prob bring along some basics and then i picked up a few other things that we needed as the course progressed.  Don't bother with tensor bandages and alike, the MIR will have that for you if you need it.  Things that helped were: Polysporin, Bandaids, tweezers, Isopropanol _(rubbing alcohol but get a london drugs one that says Isopropanol and if your Sgt asks say it's isopropanol since the word alcohol seems to get it confiscated)_. Q-tips _(also good for cleaning your rifle so bring lots and keep a few in your kit)_ Afterbite/stingstop, Solarcaine with aloe _(its sunburn lotion, the aloe is extra gravy or poutine if you like that stuff)_ 

-those little blue hospital booties,  you only really need  two pairs per room for the guys running around doing the mirrors and hallways but if everyone had them then you don't need to be extra careful when you walk around.  (don't wear them for inspection, don't laugh, it happened)

-Pipe cleaners and Q-tips,  Great for cleaning your rifle, they are supposed to give you pipe cleaners but we never got any.

-two more extra toothbrushes,  use your old ones here, one is for boot polish, the other for cleaning your rifle

-a nail brush, the stiffer the better, also for your rifle (butt plate/flash suppressor) but our room had 2 so we used one for the bottom of our boots 

-lint brush,  Again you only really need one per room but if you bring one then you are sure to have one in your room and if you have a spare help buddy downstairs out

-Steel wool, For help getting the last verges crap out of your BFA and about 1000 other uses especially if your doing sq and get to play with the c6 and the c9.

-swiffer duster,  We just bought the refills for the dam thing and used our hand, also that way you can split them up so people can do last second dusting.

-laundry bag,  Its a green or white (or cadpat if you raid your local can-ex) mesh bag that holds all your dirty crap.  Then come laundry time you just throw it in the washing machine all inside the bag, then pull it out and drop it all in the dryer (you may want to take it out of the bag if your pressed for time as it drys slower in the middle).  Much much much faster than using clothes pins to pin everything together, that just sounds like a huge waste of time to me.

-A535, or any other warming muscle rub.  I used the sport ultra heat (orange thing that looks like deodorant)  which worked well but smells, we didn't mind it but some people might so you may want to consider getting an orderless one like bengay or something

-sport socks, made out of poly-something-something i cant remember off the top of my head but i had 2 pairs of cool max and 1 pair of Nike sport socks, look for socks that don't absorb sweat to wear under your woolies

-Gold bond,  Amazing, i had 3 by the end of it one of them the extra strength one for ruck marches.  Apply inside the boot,, then in your first layer of sock (careful it gets messy if you screw it up).  It also works great in the field for keeping your balls off of your leg and to keep feeling clean (might seem weird but hey its "personal body powder" not foot powder)  I think you can figure out on your own how to apply it.

-glade plug-in,  This was extra super poutine with a glass beer on the side, not needed at all but nice to have in a room with 6 sweaty smelly guys each with wet smelling shoes and pt gear, you could also argue that a clean smelling room gets a better inspection.  

This is a lot of crap to bring with you and i would be amazed if you found space for it all.  Most of it is stuff we picked up as the course progressed and by the end of it we had to throw stuff out because we had no room for some of it.

I'm sure ill remember other things as time goes on and ill post them as i remember or modify this one.  Good luck to all of you who still have yet to do their bmq and i hope this helps.


P.S. "*If it goes fizz it does not go in your f'n Face!!!*" (stay away from pop)


----------



## Little Shu

OK so I'm going to go to bmq, and from what i have heard i should bring 2 shaving kits, swiffer pads etc

now my question is, when we get there, wont the staff go through everything and see that i have 2 of everything for inspections and jack me up ? or should i get those additional supplies after i get there.


----------



## Thaern

Tough to say on that one, my instructors did go through everything and i did have duplicates of somethings and nothing was said however that may have just been because they weren't paying too much attention at the time.  For the most part they were looking for drugs, knifes, cell phones, mp3 players and alike (don't bother packing these things because even if you manage to sneak them in, getting caught red handed on a cell is not worth it).  Also like i said i did buy alot of the crap i had over the 2 months like my second deodorant.


----------



## paracowboy

bring it with you. Do you really think they'd care how many bars of soap or toothbrushes you have?


----------



## SoF

Little Shu said:
			
		

> OK so I'm going to go to bmq, and from what i have heard i should bring 2 shaving kits, swiffer pads etc
> 
> now my question is, when we get there, wont the staff go through everything and see that i have 2 of everything for inspections and jack me up ? or should i get those additional supplies after i get there.



Now I was once one of those people being fooled into spending twice as much money to bring 2 of everything. ;D....It just isn't really necessary, atleast if you're Borden anyways; I don't know how the show runs in St.Jean. Just save your money and keep your things clean. Ex. No point in buying 2 shavers, just pop in a fresh blade before inspections. As for bar soap; I never used mine. I just brought a large bottle of liquid soap and kept it in my personal box; they never noticed until I ran out of room in my personal box and hid the bottle in my back pack, my instructor assumed it was baby oil for...well lets not get there. If you're still worried just rince the bar every now and then as a very picky instructor might notice the Dove logo on your soap in week 8. Bring a box of Q tips; you'll use them for cleaning your shaving cream as the cream gets in all the edges of the can, cleaning your weapon but avoid using it in the trigger mechanism, and so on. If you have more questions just pm me; have to get back to class. Oh and swiffer pads are a good idea, just buy the whole swiffer broom while you're at it, they're good for going over the floor just before an inspection but it's not a replacement for a good sweeping.


----------



## patrick666

> Oh and swiffer pads are a good idea, just buy the whole swiffer broom while you're at it, they're good for going over the floor just before an inspection but it's not a replacement for a good sweeping.



That's true - swiffer pads are great for dust and hair but other than that, an actual broom is more practical for getting any amounts of sand, dirt and chunks of what-have-yous off the floor. I don't understand the whole buy two of everything - why start by taking the easy way out right at the beginning? It might take a little more time, keeping everything clean, but atleast you are keeping it clean and not just hiding the dirty ones. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## SoF

Ah yes "sand"...I forgot about that one ;D Those doing basic in Borden will really have to clean their floors. Sand will get everywhere, especialy after the confidence course, and wassaga beach. I find it best to rinse the bottom of your boots right after coming back from the confidence course before you contaminate your room. Clorox wipes are also very handy providing your will to hide them as they won't fit in your personal box. While we're on the subject of hiding things, there's plenty of good spots. Lets start with the risky places, in your backpack(They usualy check but if you're minutes before an inspection and you really gota hide something and you can't eat it, in the backpack it goes, try to shove it near the bottom and throw your binder and other things on top, I got lucky sometimes because they never reached into the bottom of the bag.) I found the gas mask carrier a decent place to hide stuff as it will be layed out right on your bed during an inspection so they might not think anything of it, now some instructors will check so be careful, also they may especialy check after the confidence course to look for sand. Now lets get to better hiding places, yourself. Your combats have alot of pockets, use them but don't abuse em. If your pockets are stuffed they will notice as I'v been caught doing this, but it's a good place to hide small last minute things like paper from your lint brush. Now the personal box is a grey area, put whatever your heart desires in there but if they check then you're screwed. They're not suppose to check your personal box but our instructors did. You can always hide things in your rucksack but they check their as well. If you have buddies in other platoons, who don't have an inspection at the same time as you, have them hold your stuff. You can also stash away your things in the common areas and hope the instructors don't check. I gota get back to class, an questions, im me, later.


----------



## navymich

Why can I picture all the BMQ instructors making notes on these new great "hiding" spots??   ;D


----------



## baudspeed

Now, i havent been through BMQ or SQ, (just in the process of joining), but it is kind of apparent to me that 1) you cant win, you will never get it right, and 2) cheating will get you in more hot water than if you had a little shaving cream on the edge of the can.

Is it fair to draw the concusion that one should be efficient, and not spend time wetting the 'clean' second bar of soap, or hiding the items that you are using in places that they shouldnt be? thoughts comments?


----------



## HItorMiss

Now it may have been 7 yrs ago and many a beer may have erased some of the memories of my Basic and Battle School (for you new young people that what we used to call BMQ and then SQ and BIQ   )  But I did indeed have 2 of everything in Basic, it was easier to use disposable razors (never used them just took a new one out of the bulk package) and used my Sensor razor. It was just a time saver to have soap and shaving cream etc etc in the ocker set up perfect for inspection and use my other kit in civi lock up to keep myself clean.

In fact that was one of the tips expressed by our instructors for my course, now Battle School was different but then again everything changes getting off the bus from St Jean in Meaford....that little experience made people quit right there.  >


----------



## Mojo Magnum

hey Baudseed,
Once the ball starts rolling on your application and you find yourself at basic training, you can rely on two very simple pieces of advice,

1) Do what you are told, (especially when no one is looking)
2) The universal law of reciprocation- (watch your buddy's back, and he'll watch yours).  

Teamwork is the key.  99% of what will be required of you in basic will be explained clearly at that time.  For now, as you wait....

go for a run.


----------



## canadianblue

I found that once your done BMQ it really isn't that hard, it'll seem hard when your their but any person should be able to get through it. Just remember once you get into the swing of things within a few weeks it'll pass by. When I look back it, the best times I had in the military was while I was a recruit at St Jean. 

By the way, once your in St Jean, always double check what you need to bring down for the next day, even in the morning. As well if you need help, then don't be shy and ask a fellow recruit before and not after it lands you in trouble. 

As well another tip of advice, never ever get a big mouth during basic. All it ever does is annoy the hell out of the people on your course, if you say you slept with 30 girls in one weekend, were a sniper/ninja before joining the military, etc. Pretty well everybody will know its BS and it'll only hurt yourself in the end.


----------



## DirtyDog

atticus said:
			
		

> quick note, im on BMQ right now. Don't bring two pairs of shoes, you don't have the room.



Well, aside from the numerous posters here who have suggested bringing two pairs, my BMQ instrcuctions specifically say to bring 2 pairs (1 "indoor", 1 "outdoor").

So, my question is, how much running will be done indoors (I start BMQ in two weeks, so it will be through the dead of winter)?

I already spent $250 on one pair of shoes (my main "outdoor" runners) and I was hoping I could spend substantially less on my others if they weren't going to be used for running so much as just general indoor PT.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canadianblue

I believe they issue you a pair of shoes their that can be used as general PT shoes. I'm not sure how it works in winter, but when I went through we usually had to do three runs a week in the morning, and I think you will probably be doing some circuit training along with it. As for the list they give you, I don't think I had to even use half that stuff, I mean I bought alot of the stuff but they usually issue you with everything you need once your there.

PS: In the end it really doesn't matter if you have three pairs of shoes since your going to have to constantly clean the soles of your shoes for inspection. t


----------



## DirtyDog

Well from what I gathered, a second pair of shoes is a very good idea (read it on a thread somewhere here).  Not runners though as they won't give the support for certain activities.  I'm going to get a sub-$100 pair of cross trainers.

Apparently the shoes they issue are horendous (I saw them reffered to as "CF Cripplers" on here.


----------



## atticus

Yeah there nasty bata shoes. I used them for my inspection shoes when I went through, all the way until I graduated BIQ. Just remember to have doubles of inspection stuff and it'll be easy (like the folded socks and t shirts too!).


----------



## Mojo Magnum

OMG, if you were told to bring two pair.  bring two pair.
bless you all.  have one pair for running and one pair for inspections. (that way it doesn't matter what they issue you, you're good to go!)

Oe pair of running shoes will be more than enuff for the two (MAX 3) runs that you will go on per week.  The distance will be no more than 5k.  I came out of St.Jean at christmas 2005, and moved on to SQ as of Jan 06.  I used the same (only one pair) running shoes for both courses (and SQ after that).  I was issued a pair of running shoes in St. Jean (in addition to the ones I brought with me) and never once put them on my feet.  I used them as shoes for inspections (which will likely be occuring less than an hour after your run and will be required to be free of all and I mean ALL dirt and stones out of the treds).

but remember, as Paracowboy has said before.  I too was on a course with many 18 years olds who have never even heard of army.ca and didn't know enuff to ask the question of how many shoes they should bring.....and they showed up with ....whatever...  and they still passed the course with little difficulty and did just fine.   

now, do 25 push ups and then go for a 2.5k run in under 11minutes.

you'll do great.


----------



## SoF

I did bmq with one pair of $30 runners, and they worked fine, I still wear them to. ;D The pt shoes they issue you at bmq are garbage, mine actualy hurt my feet within minutes of wearing them. I suppose you could spend $300 on pair of runners, I wouldn't. Just make sure your shoes are comfortable. Also bring alot of white gym socks (yes they can get stolen, everything gets stolen at basic). You'll only be allowed to have 3 or 4 pairs in your locker but you can stash the rest in civie lockup. You'll need them for pt and you'll want to wear them under your wool socks as they get itchy especialy when they're new. Foot powder is also essential, they'll issue that to you but if you want the fancy stuff go for it. If you have chafing problems bring some tight running shorts, you can wear them under your pt shorts. Even if you don't have chafing problems you'll probably get them, you're on your feet alot,  the field, 13k march, and drill causes really bad chafing especialy in the summer, that and you'll never get enough time to shower after pt.


----------



## Shelby67

I dont understand how it seems to be sooo difficult for guys to keep their personal hygene stuff "clean".
So why would you need to bring 2 sets of bathroom stuff, cant you just be a normal human being and not be messy with it?....lol, I dont think Im going to have any problems with this ;D I hope anyways


----------



## George Wallace

Shelby67 said:
			
		

> I dont understand how it seems to be sooo difficult for guys to keep their personal hygene stuff "clean".
> So why would you need to bring 2 sets of bathroom stuff, cant you just be a normal human being and not be messy with it?....lol, I dont think Im going to have any problems with this ;D I hope anyways



Perhaps you haven't read enough to understand the whole concept behind the two sets of bathroom 'stuff'.  I would suggest that perhaps you go back and read some more in order to understand.


----------



## Sig_Des

Shelby67 said:
			
		

> I dont understand how it seems to be sooo difficult for guys to keep their personal hygene stuff "clean".
> So why would you need to bring 2 sets of bathroom stuff, cant you just be a normal human being and not be messy with it?....lol, I dont think Im going to have any problems with this ;D I hope anyways



There is a HUGE difference between clean, and inspection clean. You may be clean, but I guarantee you, If I'm looking to find something when I inspect you, I will


----------



## Shelby67

well, Ive been talking to a lot of my friends that are doing and have done their BMQ, and they say its just time saving to do so, but its not really necisary.

But dont you get in big kaa kaa if you get caught with 2 sets of everything?...thats what I've been told.


----------



## The_Pipes

Give your instructors some credit. They're not simpletons. They'll know all the ways to cheat on inspection and will know if you're TRYING to outwit them. They'll know if you have 2 sets of things for inspection or if some numpty is skipping his showers and just wetting down their towel [very disguisting]. It's just up to them and how bad of a mood you put them in if they'll bust you on it.

That being said I'd still go with the 2 sets of everything for inspection.  ;D


----------



## Mojo Magnum

oh yeah,
trying to keep that nozzle on the shaving cream from getting foamy was impossible.  I used a cheat from this here thread, I went with the shaving cream tub with the brush.  nice and clean, never used it, 

so nice....


----------



## Sig_Des

Q-tip in the nozzle before inspection


----------



## tlg

I find that shaving cream give me BAD razor burn yet the shaving soap doesn't. I have no ideas as to how this happens. But alas my real question is this (And it may sound retarded). Why is it that women have to have a shaving kit. Is it to make sure everyone is on the same level?


----------



## Barnes888

found an electric shaver worked well in sq, wish i would have had it in bmq


----------



## SoF

The_Pipes said:
			
		

> They'll know if you have 2 sets of things for inspection or if some numpty is skipping his showers and just wetting down their towel [very disguisting].



Now doesn't that remind you of basic ;D  We had  someone in our platoon, who will remain nameless, that carried a rather overwhelming odour. To put it in simple terms he stank like a monkey's butt. You wouldn't think of people to skip showers, especialy when they are separate stalls, but it does happen, some people are just pigs.


----------



## career_radio-checker

SoF said:
			
		

> Now doesn't that remind you of basic ;D  We had  someone in our platoon, who will remain nameless, that carried a rather overwhelming odour. To put it in simple terms he stank like a monkey's butt. You wouldn't think of people to skip showers, especialy when they are separate stalls, but it does happen, some people are just *pigs*.



Sig ops excluded.

You might get away with an 'Italian Shower' (wet towel with sprinkle of Axe deoderant) once in a rushed morning. But for the love of everything holly and our noses, make sure you take a shower at the end of the day.


----------



## GreenHand

shower when told to shower. Don't skip out. I shower after every PT class and every night. Although you usually sweat bullets putting your uniform back on because you only had 7min to shower & reform outside of the change rooms. 

BMQ tip, just undo the top 2 buttons of your combat shirt and pull it off over your head. It saves major time.


----------



## Springroll

GreenHand said:
			
		

> BMQ tip, just undo the top 2 buttons of your combat shirt and pull it off over your head. It saves major time.



Even easier, untie the waist tie up and pull up and over your head. No real need to undo any buttons.
Another thing, keep your boot bands on your combats so all you have to do is throw your boots on and tie them up, without having to reblouse your pants. And have at least one extra set of bot bands around at all times. If you are in the blue sector, use suspenders to keep your bed condom tight for a good looking bed.  

My best tip to all getting ready to go, ensure that you start a rigorous running program before going. I suck at running, and that is one thing I wish I worked harder on before leaving...along with losing my excess weight. I have lost over 40lbs since arriving in STJ. 

Be prepared to do lots of stairs.


----------



## career_radio-checker

Re: About blowsing your pants and shoelaces

Ok, I used to get in a lot of trouble with my bootlaces dangling out and my blowsing coming undone until I was given two tips:

1. Boot laces. Don't tie a normal bowtie-knot it will come undone and will dangle when you least expect it. All I do is tie a simple square knot(aka granny knot) and then tuck the excess into my boots. They stay there all day and I have never  had to redo my boots.
2. Blowsing. We all know that in the army there are only two sizes -- too big, and too small -- most of my combats are the later. Every time I sit they lifted out of my boots and the frayed ends liked to play peek-a-boo, especially with an RSM. Now I tuck the sandtraps into my sock, not the boot, and they have never once come undone.

There's my two cents.


----------



## GreenHand

Springroll said:
			
		

> I have lost over 40lbs since arriving in STJ.



Congrats on losing that weight! 

Hard work does pay off!

Re: Boot laces...I do Captain's bars @ the top. they never come loose and the long ends can be tucked far enough down that they never reapear


----------



## Springroll

GreenHand said:
			
		

> Congrats on losing that weight!
> 
> Hard work does pay off!
> 
> Re: Boot laces...I do Captain's bars @ the top. they never come loose and the long ends can be tucked far enough down that they never reapear



Thank you, but I do wish I was in better shape before I left. 
It would have made PT easier in the beginning.

The Captain Bars are great if you don't have PSP....5 minutes just isn't enough time to shower and dress and do Captain's bars.


----------



## GreenHand

I love those St. Jean PSP! 

"squat position......CHANGE!" 

haha


----------



## Mojo Magnum

"Demonstartion position...Change!"   that one always made feel like it was....just wrong  
especially if you were in the front row


----------



## Pendant

i see alot of people saying have 2 sets of everything. well i know when i was up in borden last summer i had an extra razor and that was it. alot of people say have an extra tube of toothpaste and everynight squeeze out a little, thats stupid, why not just squueze out that little bit onto a toothbrush and brush your teeth. than with the tooth brush just use one, it takes like 10 seconds to clean and on your way back to your room give it a few flicks to dry it up a bit. they give you two towels anyways and one of them is folded in your drawers. one thing i will say was a life saver for me was MR Clean erasers. on the morning of an inspection they work magic. it takes a job that would usually be about 40 minutes with the crap they give you and makes it like 5 minutes. also before you go to bed and your changing takes off your cadpat one thing at a time and place it on a hangar and put it on the hooks on your door in the ordert you take it off because if you reverse that order ir is usually the order you put it on and that saves alot of time in the morning. Also the tiles on the floor are 12x12. the same length and width that your spare cadpat and your rain gear are suppose to be, that is also a life saver.

Kit marking is one of the most time consuming and annoying things you can do. I had like 4 things done after the first week and i was sure i was screwed but you do get your sundays off. i took the list out of my room and sat in the hallway and all day i crosses off one thing, than the next thing, than the next thing, and by the time dinner came around i was pretty much done it all.

No matter how hard you work in the first 2-3 weeks all your stuff is going to be insatisfactory to your instructors. work about 85% of the time but make sure in those first weeks you have 15% of time to go to the next room and have a laugh with those guys, have a good time well your up there because in the end thats what it is. one of my instructors told me something well i was up there and i will never forget it, he said "BMQ will be the worst best time of your life" and now that i look back on it i know he was right, i had a blast well i was up there and there is no reason why all of you cant either.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

hi guys, most of u probably dont know me bec i am an old member and hadnt posted here in a long time. I got a letter from the army saying they had been trying to contact me, i think my security clearance has been completed, its been 3 yrs its about time i guess. anyway i  am hoping to join reserves not regular force. Is the level of toughness or training the same for reserves? bec i heard in the reserves i can only train on weekends since i go full time to school.


----------



## George Wallace

Lebanese Canadian

Time to remind you about the Rules on MSN Speak:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html


----------



## AdrianMatte

I go to BMQ or basic soldier qualifications, whichever, in about 5 months from now, as long as my medical and stuff goes well. I've been reading up a lot on this, mainly to get an understanding of whats coming. Most of it is common sense, such as have a sense of humor, don't be stupid, listen and do what you are told, don't talk back, etc... I think I will breeze through the disciplinary aspect of this, and perhaps the inspections also. Some major things I got out of this was 

bring an extra pair of runners for rainy days, make sure they aren't cheap
bring some swiffer dusters
work as a team
have fun
and don't ever quit.

I don't want to overdo anything by bringing extra sets, doing "tricks" or "cheats" etc.. I just want to listen, do things right, and get through it as easily and efficiently as possible - AND HAVE A BLAST!

I am looking forward to this more than anything. The best piece of advice I think was whoever said to do what you're told, have fun, and while your waiting... go for a run.

This put a smile of re-assurance on my face and made me look forward to it even more. The only thing im worried about is my height, as i'm 5'3.

does anyone have anymore really key tips for me that I might be missing or turning a blind eye too? anything I should be doing in particular right now, that i will thank myself for later?

Thanks, 

Adrian.


----------



## career_radio-checker

AdrianMatte said:
			
		

> does anyone have anymore really key tips for me that I might be missing or turning a blind eye too? anything I should be doing in particular right now, that i will thank myself for later?



buy a big tub of GoldBond -- and no, not the stuff for your feet


----------



## charlieecho513

I didn't bother with bringing two of everything. In fact, a lot of the crap on the list they told me to bring, I didn't bring and my life was fine... clutter free, too. The only thing i wanted to bring was my ipod for those nights before inspections that were long and dreary... but on another note, some staff do check and take away all electronics-- cells, ipods, everything. The only thing they took from me was my leatherman which I always carried in my purse.  I miss my trusty utility knife. 

Your first week, bring a freakin' water bottle. You don't have a canteen and the mega is dry. You'll be climbing up lots of stairs, sweating like a pig and inevitably, you will dehydrate and that's bad. Keep an unobtrusive, little water bottle for yourself to keep filling up and drinking on your breaks until you get your canteen (Preferably something that would be painless to lose or toss out when you no longer need it).

Don't bother with hangers, locks, boot polish, boot brushes, boot bands, kiwi cloth, parade gloss, starch, etc. You get a visit to the canex and you will be standing around for hours as they push you through to haircuts, and pay office. If you say you don't need anything, you'll just stand in ranks for another few hours are all the rest of your platoon mates get to go in. You'll grow roots by the time they are done. So instead of cluttering up your kit bag (Which you have to drag up possibly 10, 11, 12 flights of stairs when you get to st jean), buy it at canex with the 200.00 pay advance you get. 

Once in a while (2 a week) you may have pt at 0500 (Which you don't get out of until 0600) and then inspection at 0700... between 6-7 you have to shower, change, eat, make your bed and clean up whatever crap you used. My suggestion, and yes I know Italian showers are disgusting and they should be used sparingly, use baby wipes. Not only does it save you time in showering but it also saves you time in cleaning the shower, too. We shared the 10th floor with girls from other platoons in advanced weeks, so they would be really anal about when you could shower and when you could not. We couldn't shower in the morning on inspection days and we couldn't use the sinks or toilets after 0630. Baby wipes are a person's best friend. Keep them on you in Farnham because they will freeze in the winter time.

When we had pool pt, afterwards we wouldn't bother with showers. The first girl would run through, hitting all the showers on the way out and that'd be your shower. If you know you have pool pt, wear your bathing suit under combats if you can get away with it.  

Another important tip;;;;;; CHECK THE EFFING SCHEDULE! Check it for what you need the next day. For the first few weeks they might provide you with a list of what you need in o group, but get in the habit of checking it yourself just to know what you need. 

You get Sissy bags to carry a certain amount of crap in. Get a small bag (A cloth pencil case) and carry stuff in it like pens, a pair of nail clippers for threads on your uniform, Tylenol (But get it from the mir, which comes free and without prescription), and lip balm. (Or girlie stuff if you are a girl because it's awfully embarrassing when you have to ask your sergeant if you can go upstairs to get tampons... trust me, I know.) It might seem like clutter, but you will find that they are things you wish you had. And you know the condom rule; better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 

Girls, if you aren't too attached to your hair, get rid of it. Trust me, it's just another 10 minutes wasted in the morning when you have six million other things you have to be doing. I don't regret it at all. 

If you get hurt, if it's a blister on the bottom of your foot, a hang nail, a cough, or a rash -- it doesn't matter-- get it checked out. A small ache in your foot could blossom into a stress fracture or torn ligament and a blister or hangnail can turn infected. I landed on PAT for ignoring a sprain which got progressively worse. Take care of yourself. 

Carry hand sanitizer. They have little stations for hand sanitizer everywhere now... but you'd be surprised the sickness that can spread like wildfire in your platoon and eventually the whole school. 

Stay away from the vending machines, but if you must... choose an energy bar. Stay away from caffeinated drinks like 'Red Bull' or 'Rockstar'. You'll just crash big time 15 minutes after the caffeine kicks in. It also dehydrates you which will make you sleepier. 

On that note, keep your canteen full. Some staff are very particular about this and will check constantly, but when you start nodding off, you can drink it and it'll keep you from dozing. 

In class, if you still can't keep your eyes open after chugging your entire canteen, ask to stand up. Most instructors have no problem with it, what they do have a problem with is you nodding off. 

As for contending with the staff; shut up, listen to what they have to say, always admit you are wrong and never ever argue. Don't offer excuses and don't lie. When they ask you if you ironed your cf shirts and you say you have when you didn't... they know you are lying.


----------



## mechanic_chick

" Girls, if you aren't too attached to your hair, get rid of it. Trust me, it's just another 10 minutes wasted in the morning when you have six million other things you have to be doing. I don't regret it at all. "


Had a laugh when I saw this , as Im sure it is easier and all..   

I had long hair during basic , and its actually just as easy or easier. WELL maybe not easier then no hair at all but it aint too hard to deal with. Just slick it back , hairspray and a few bobby pins. My hair atleast was easy. If you have so so hair , like in the middle.. just chop it off or put up with being ragged on every morning. Male staff are a bit weird on that however.. they dont now how to necessarily deal with ' Girl stuff ' haha , it is funny though seeing an old combat arms instructor trying to explain why your hairs all f*cked up! Lol.

So , if you can refrain from the ' Hey look , Im GI Jane ' bit , do so , or you'll be teased non stop. Yah , its like pre school all over again haha.

Im sure its not a big deal to most of you , but keeping a sense of your femininity through out your career is a good thing. We are still woman after all


----------



## Juvat

charlieecho513 

I find it a tad odd that you have experienced so many of these female experiences given that your profile says male.


----------



## PAT-Platoon

Damnit! I thought I had it all down with the "no excuses" line, I thought that was the perfect reply.

Whats the best reply for when you mess up? I mean when an instructor asks you "Why aren't your tac vest threads burned off?" I used to like the line "no excuses" but it seems that may not be a good idea anymore. Saying "I don't know" is horrible. Ofcourse the best thing is simply not messing up! But thats in a perfect world...


----------



## BDTyre

osjesso said:
			
		

> Advice passed down to me :
> Become the greyman



I did this a little too well on my BMQ.     For our final weekly evaluation, I entered the room, gave my section commander his due respect and sat down.  He leaned over the table, and with a half smile says to me "You behind-the-scenes grey mother------."  That was followed by much encouragement.

So be the greyman, but do at least try to excel at something!


----------



## Conquistador

Army-Goon said:
			
		

> Damnit! I thought I had it all down with the "no excuses" line, I thought that was the perfect reply.
> 
> Whats the best reply for when you mess up? I mean when an instructor asks you "Why aren't your tac vest threads burned off?" I used to like the line "no excuses" but it seems that may not be a good idea anymore. Saying "I don't know" is horrible. Ofcourse the best thing is simply not messing up! But thats in a perfect world...



Simple: "I screwed up. It will never happen again <Insert rank here>"


----------



## StevenCD

Not sure if its been posted yet but before you put on that cam paint that comes in a box , put some baby oil on your face then put the camo on , it comes off 10 times easier than just applying the cam to your face.


----------



## SoF

StevenCD said:
			
		

> Not sure if its been posted yet but before you put on that cam paint that comes in a box , put some baby oil on your face then put the camo on , it comes off 10 times easier than just applying the cam to your face.



Wish I had known that during basic. Thx for the tip Steve. Showers are not enough to rinse the camo paint. Paper towels, soap, hot water, and lots of scrubbing until your face turns red did the job for me.


----------



## medicineman

Shaving cream helps alot too actually - and with less scrubbing. 

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens

Army-Goon said:
			
		

> Damnit! I thought I had it all down with the "no excuses" line, I thought that was the perfect reply.
> 
> Whats the best reply for when you mess up? I mean when an instructor asks you "Why aren't your tac vest threads burned off?" I used to like the line "no excuses" but it seems that may not be a good idea anymore. Saying "I don't know" is horrible. Ofcourse the best thing is simply not messing up! But thats in a perfect world...



Try "Lack of attention to detail,_________ (insert rank here)!"  Had my Sect Comd on CLC gobsmacked first time he heard it.  Honesty, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Cardstonkid

I have done BMQ twice. Once in 1989 and once again over the last few months; both times were Reserve courses. The first time I really focused on being the "grey man." I tried hard, but I never stuck my neck out and I certainly didn't try to lead by example. This time I did my very best every day. I volunteered when appropriate and I was actively involved. The result? Well I still passed, but this time I learned much more and I found it more enjoyable. Since the point of BMQ is to learn I would suggest the latter rather than the former. 

I understand it is important to be "grey" at times, but being your best will often mean being a little more colorful than grey. Now this does not mean trying to be the "best" -the annoying platitude speaking, superficial self appointed expert- candidate on course. Just try to be your best. Be alert, anticipate future needs, drive your body and your mind. Work like your life depends on it. 

The point of BMQ is not to have fun, the point is to learn. If you work hard, do what you are told and you don't quit, no matter what, then you may find that it was fun at times.


----------



## sober_ruski

Baby wipes do wonder for removing cam paint... so is sweating your ass off  ;D


----------



## 1RNBR

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Try "Lack of attention to detail,_________ (insert rank here)!"  Had my Sect Comd on CLC gobsmacked first time he heard it.  Honesty, who'd a thunk it?



When i was doing my BMQ back in '99 the best response when you forgot something during inspection or you were told you looked like an idiot, best response was "Slack and Idle,________________(insert rank here)! was advised this by my Course Warrant, with the Captain in full agreeance.


----------



## klee519

upon reading all of your experiences, which just brought back the memories of my basic 10 yrs ago. I am going my basic again next month, I just feel sick about it.


----------



## Conquistador

> I just feel sick about it.



Well I'm sure that there are scores of other people out there who would be glad to take your place.


----------



## klee519

Conquistador said:
			
		

> Well I'm sure that there are scores of other people out there who would be glad to take your place.



Well, I am sure that when you reach my age, you will start feeling the pain. I will definitly go, because it's my fxxxing career.
I ain't reservist.


----------



## Conquistador

> Well, I am sure that when you reach my age, you will start feeling the pain.


I'm sure when I do reach your age, I will.



> I will definitly go


Well that settles it then. Good luck.


----------



## Eric_911

Hi All,

I did my reg. BMQ (10 weeks) at the Mega in St Jean almost 4 years ago. As many others have posted in this thread, its all just a game. No matter if you are the most crack "on the ball" troop, you're getting jacked up for at least the first 8 weeks. Thats all there is to it. Its all part of dispelling your preconceptions about the military, breaking you down and building you back up again. 

But I digress from the topic of this thread. 

Advice: 

- If you were a cadet prior, dont bring your mantality with you (The "I've been here before, I've done that before" attitude), it'll only make your life harder. Trust me. Just help your buddies polish boots and iron shirts.

My best tip is to become slightly Obsessive Compulsive. I will explain:

- Always make sure your kit, and especially your weapon is secure. Double Check. Triple Check. I've often made the 5 story sprint (_or marching at a cadence of 240 bpm, looking like a windup toy cranked way too tight_) from the break room downstairs to double check my Abus lock and combo locks.

- Dont touch Staircase Railings (as tempting as it may seem when climbing up 12 flights of stairs) or other germ havens (_watch out for them payphones too, no idea how many generations of recruits were sobbing and sniffling into the receiver_) I spent the first 4-5 weeks of basic training with a completely stuffed up nose and what felt like strep throat. I also woke up on multiple occasions with my eyes crusted shut (extremely gross, I know, but I'm making a point) A friend advised me to stop using the Railings, and I had no further health problems.

Just know that there is 300+ filthy recruits using many of the same facilities and touching the same doors (_such as the one going from the basement of the green sector to the cafeteria_). They dont all wash their hands, and the hygeing of some is questionable at best. In a nutshell, my life would have been made much easier if I wasnt hindered by a slew of minor ailments the first half of my BMQ. 

My .02 cents

Good luck to all who are joining up, we need all the good troops we can get.

Eric


----------



## proudnurse

StevenCD said:
			
		

> Not sure if its been posted yet but before you put on that cam paint that comes in a box , put some baby oil on your face then put the camo on , it comes off 10 times easier than just applying the cam to your face.



In respect to baby oil, I have found it very useful at Homecare. Especially for removing some of that the "goo" that medical tape seems to leave behind when changing a dressing. It is non abraisive on the skin as well.  Have no complaints with it myself. Plus it smells good too. So if it's great for that, I'm sure it's wonderful for the "camo" also  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## sober_ruski

In regards to sharing facilities. For God's sake use flipflops in the shower.


----------



## stealthylizard

Don't use baby oil, or bug dope (tried the latter in Basic Reserves).  It makes the camo appear shiny, and violates the 6 "S" 's of concealment.  Just use it by itself.  Makes it harder to remove, but you will get in more trouble for trying to make it easier than it is worth.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Well this is something,
nearly two years after I started this thread, it is so entertaining to go back and read it all.  One guy that responded ended up being my fire team partner in SQ.  whiney baby who couldn't stand the cold, I had to laugh when shell casings from my C9 at 3 in the morning raining down on his helmet had him go from crying "it's too cold", to "ow, ow it's hot!!".   Ha, cracks me up, a lowly Sig like me out lasting an RCR boy.
Pet has it's new challenges though.  I'm posted now and wow.  What a change once you get out of the training system and land at a place where you go to work everyday.  I find the recipe goes like this..
1 part fun
2 parts frustrating
1 part maddening 
and 1 more part broken (with privates out numbering MCPL's almost 10 to 1)
and 1 more part so satisfying when you get respect.
oh well, I think I'll go for a run (see, basic taught me one thing....i like running


----------



## Avor

For the Field exercise, take candy, im not kidding.

I did my BMQ in -50, it sucked, sugery goodness helped. The meals your provided with may suck, not be enough, or have to be eaten in 2 minutes. But if you are going to take candy to field, you must do a few things.

- AlWAYS carry your trash, save your wrappers and throw it out with the IMP garabage, since the IMPs have candy with them, nobody will be the wise. If a candy wrapper is found on the ground, your screwed to no end.

- Keep your mouth shut, it seems everybody does this, but don't go around telling higher ups, some of them may have a problem agiasnt it.

- Know what kinds of candy to bring. Be smarts, don't be like my fireteam partner who took a 2L coke and box of oreos.


----------



## BDTyre

Hmmm...we were strongly encouraged to bring choclate bars, power bars, gum, candies....but I think someone would probably draw the line at coke and oreos.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Just a thought guys, 
but why don't you go for the Military experience and leave the junk food at home.
Learning to live off the IMPs (for a week or two) is no biggie.  You might even lose a couple pounds and feel great like I did.

If you're in minus temps, make sure you bring hot paws.  If there's snow on the ground, don't leave home without'em!!

Your goal should "hard as **** not "shaped like pear"


----------



## Klc

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Hmmm...we were strongly encouraged to bring choclate bars, power bars, gum, candies....but I think someone would probably draw the line at coke and oreos.



Depends on your staff. One guy was caught with a jerky package sticking out of an open utility pouch and had to run 10 laps around the camp with his rifle above his head.

Keep it out of sight just to be careful.


----------



## Avor

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Just a thought guys,
> but why don't you go for the Military experience and leave the junk food at home.
> Learning to live off the IMPs (for a week or two) is no biggie.  You might even lose a couple pounds and feel great like I did.



The problem again is the cold. It was so cold that I would have willingly starved to death before I dare open my jacket to get the fireless heater thing. So I had a choice, freeze my ass off, don't eat, or grab that Areo chucky I had.

IMPs are ok, but when it's winter, and at times your waste deep in snow, you need the extra intake. 

And takeing a little extra doesnst mean raid the candy isle at the Canex, Powerbars, Jerky and nutrigrain bars are ok. Candy just makes you feel better.


----------



## mysteriousmind

You will find in the diner's imps a chocolate bar...

IMPS are good...no need of stuff to bring out, you all ready have a lot to bring and to carry...

Why bother with gummies...which will be to hard to eat a -50 or will melt and make a mess a +25... 
Chocolate? worst
Cookies...let me laugh... can you spell mess
Gum? you have a fresh pack in every IMPS Breakfeast.
We can live with out these for a few..days, week...etc...


----------



## BDTyre

All I've ever brought with me is a powerbar or two and maybe a fruit-to-go or two.  Have I always eaten them?  Nope, but sometimes its nice to have something extra.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Avor said:
			
		

> The problem again is the cold. It was so cold that I would have willingly starved to death before I dare open my jacket to get the fireless heater thing. So I had a choice, freeze my *** off, don't eat, or grab that Areo chucky I had.
> 
> IMPs are ok, but when it's winter, and at times your waste deep in snow, you need the extra intake.
> 
> And takeing a little extra doesnst mean raid the candy isle at the Canex, Powerbars, Jerky and nutrigrain bars are ok. Candy just makes you feel better.



Actually, the IMPS have been creatve...to give what the soldier needs in a caloric import to be able to function properly.

Yes it is good some time to have extra's but..not obligated...


----------



## BDTyre

I remember reading an article about a Canadian officer who completed the US Ranger course.  When asked about his least favourite part, he commented on how hungry he got and remarked he would never again be in the field without a chocolate bar or powerbar.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I'm questoning myself.

Tomorrow (the 22nd) ill start my BMQ in Valcartier (Pres course) and, practically not nervous at all. Yes I think of it about every second. but am I normal?? Ive waited for my CT to process for 478 days, and had about 20 days to get in mind that ill be on this course.

But at less then 24 hours, for some reason I cannot explain, no nervosity. 

???


----------



## chappyk

Here's my question....I am heading off to basic on June 18.  I had read and been told many times about having 2 of everything when it comes to items for morning inspection.....soap dish, second tube of tooth paste, second razor, etc.  My question is best answered by someone  that has already attended and that is Do you use these "show" items at least once to make it look like they have been used or do not touch them at all the entire time you are  at basic?


----------



## NJL

chappyk said:
			
		

> Here's my question....I am heading off to basic on June 18.  I had read and been told many times about having 2 of everything when it comes to items for morning inspection.....soap dish, second tube of tooth paste, second razor, etc.  My question is best answered by someone that has already attended and that is Do you use these "show" items at least once to make it look like they have been used or do not touch them at all the entire time you are at basic?



I don't see the value in bringing 2 of everything just to make inspections easier... why risk getting caught? Your instructors probably have seen it all and know when a recruit is tryin to pull a fast one... Some BMQ facts: 1. Succeding as a team is the main goal of the course 2. no inspection is ever prefect, they'll find sumin wrong 3. lots PT and drill, so arrive in good shape 4. Everyone gets jacked-up (it's apart of the bmq experience) learn fr. mistakes and don't repeat them. 5 . When around your instructors unless your spoken to keep your mouth closed and ears wide open.


----------



## NJL

1. Even when your exhausted, try to be a good listener... nothing worse than hearing the same question being asked multiple times.

2. Team work is everything... Get to know everyone in your platoon (even if you don't like everyone)...use each others strengths to help the team succeed... Support each other during hard/tough times. 

3. During the week (and for the first few weekend)- don't ever think " geez I got nothing to do", if you're thinking that your not being a team player.. if you're "good to go" then help someone who isn't.


----------



## chappyk

Having additional items "for show" at basic...from what I have been told is common.  Not sure it is cheating per say.


----------



## Avor

chappyk said:
			
		

> Here's my question....I am heading off to basic on June 18.  I had read and been told many times about having 2 of everything when it comes to items for morning inspection.....soap dish, second tube of tooth paste, second razor, etc.  My question is best answered by someone  that has already attended and that is Do you use these "show" items at least once to make it look like they have been used or do not touch them at all the entire time you are  at basic?



Use it alot more than once, and use it on the weekend.


----------



## Jesse Christie

It sounds like from the way they are checking bags that you won't be able to bring two sets of everything with you, which means you'll have to wait till the 4th weekend to get everything, now if you are able to go the first month with one set, why not the rest?


----------



## mysteriousmind

1 week done on Pres BMQ done...I had exactly what was on the list...amd Im doing find. If you want to carry the extra stuff...go ahead...but not worth it ot my opinion.


----------



## adaminc

Anyone here ever try olive oil for shaving? I read about it on this web page called 25 alternative uses for olive oil, another one was using a quick spray and a rub down to shine boots.

http://www.curbly.com/Chrisjob/posts/1799-25-Alternative-Uses-for-Olive-Oil-


----------



## Pea

Jesse Christie said:
			
		

> It sounds like from the way they are checking bags that you won't be able to bring two sets of everything with you, which means you'll have to wait till the 4th weekend to get everything, now if you are able to go the first month with one set, why not the rest?



They never checked my bags when I arrived in St.Jean in May. They told me what I cannot have, then walked out of the room and said I had 5 minutes to get rid of anything I shouldn't have. (food, drugs, alcohol..etc) I brought 2 sets of everything and haven't had any trouble on any inspections I've had with various staff. Everyone I know has 2 sets here, one for their locker and one for use, and nothing has been said to any of us. Also, when you arrive (in St. Jean anyways) you will be given an advance in the first week and taken to the Canex to buy anything on the list that you need.


----------



## Frozenflamex

I am about to go on my BMQ/SQ over the summer and i want to get in great shape, My question is are we allowed to bring suppliments. I will be bringing CLA and creatine nothing hard core and illegal.


----------



## stealthylizard

They will confiscate things like supplements at the beginning of your course, so don't bother.  Supplements can also throw off urine tests, not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## crawdaddy

wow! now im nervious.  
I have friends that are in the reserves infantry and they said there basic is nothing like what i read.
So im guessing that the reserves are different from the regular force?  ???
Im going into the PPCLI and the recruiter said that i would be doing my training in late august or early september (thats the earyist)  
are the forces training different from primary to reserve? 
and also is there anybody else going to do there training around then?  :threat:


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Don't be nervous.
They can't touch you, they can't even swear at you.  You are there to demonstrate strength of character and the ability to follow instruction under adversity.  What you see here is an impressive application of a character building situation.  Piece of cake.

you go girl 
now drop and give me 20 and then go for a 10k run (in less than an hour if you can .

aaaahhooooohhh!


----------



## NJL

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> They can't even swear at you.


lol, someone should've told this to my intructors, even worse when it's in french (which I don't speak).


----------



## crawdaddy

im not worried about them touching me. or swearing ive just heard of 2 sides of the military training im just trying to find out whats true and what i should ectspect when i go. i know there trying to build charactor and everything.


----------



## spenco

No, they can't touch you but they definately can and will swear.  It's the military for chrissakes not the girl guides...it would be pretty sad if they weren't allowed to swear.


----------



## Cardstonkid

I may be mistaken, but I think staff are not supposed to demean a person with insults. For example, an  inccorect dressing down would be, "Recruit Bloggins you are an F'ing idiot." The correct way of saying this would be,"Recruit Bloggins what you did was F'ing idiotic."  See, much nicer.


----------



## Jedi

Oh they will swear. Just don't take it personally. Take the little bit of advise that is somewhere in all the cursing and use that. I am just about to start week 8 and have yet to have a full "jacking" but have witnessed many. I have seen people take it the right way and the wrong. Just take what you can from it and move on


----------



## mysteriousmind

The only tips that should be given out:

1- Do what you are told to do when told
2- Team Work
3- Do not try to be smatter then your instructor...you will get caught.
4- Pay attention during lectures

No more, no less.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

and take some unscented baby wipes into the field, they come in real handy, oh and maybe a roll of 2 ply arse wipe (fits into the snivel kit catagory)


----------



## Crusader

Preparing physically before BMQ is really the best advice that can be given. It will lower your chances of ending up medically RTU'ed or on PAT, nothing sucks more than seeing a motivated person get RTU'ed because of a lack of physical preparation. You should ideally be able to exceed by a confortable margin the minimum requirements before the start of BMQ.

What they want to see are motivated people. Try your damnest best in everything.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Do NOT rely on other people to get your sh*t together, do it yourself, nothing pisses people off  (especially me) more than someone who is unwilling to help their buddies or needs to be babied through the entire course. If you are one of those people, do the army a favour and quit.


----------



## marie1987

hey there, 
I am a 20 yr old woman joining the CF, my basic training might be in october. so i have a few questions for those who already passed basic...or any women out there who did also. how different is the treatment for women? do they make us do less pushups? are they easyer on us? are there alot of women joining in? any info available would help...im not trying to know all the niks about basic before actually experiencing it. but im reading all the forums written by men and i dont think it actually represents the women's experience given that, there are many differences between genders and we cant help it!
so thanks
marie


----------



## armyvern

It really shouldn't matter whether the responses are from men or women as men are also qualified to say:

1) You will be treated the same as all the other candidiates, regardless of sex;

2) *For PT purposes*, however many pushups you end up doing will be up to your staff etc. PT is done by course, sex is irrelevant; For *your fitness test*, you will be required to do less pushups than a man the same age as you is required to do to pass. Is this proper?? Well, it's the way it is. That being said, be a real woman ... keep doing them 'til you're the last damn man/woman doing them, or until you CAN NOT do any more. That's what a soldier would do, regardless of sex;

3) Are they easier on us?? No, nor should they be, nor should you want them to be. Some of your instructors will be women. Give me a break. Do you want them to be easier on you because you are a woman? If so, the CFs probably not the best career option for you. If not, you will be treated as per response #1. If your instructors are easier on you for ANY reason, something is wrong. It's BMQ for crying out loud;

4) There are plenty of us women in the CF; you will, by no means, be alone; 

5) The vast majority of us women out there fully realize that we are _different_, but we also understand that we are soldiers first, tradesmen second, and women last; anything else is unacceptable. This is as it should be. This is a very important point. Your sex has ZERO bearing upon your personal performance. Any success' or failures will NOT be determined on the basis of your sex. Success' and failures are directly caused by the individual's performance, not sex. It is in the attitude and your personal drive, regardless of sex;

6) Do a search ... these answers are out there already, with input from women; and

7) Good luck.

Welcome to Milnet.ca
Veronica


----------



## Roy Harding

marie1987 said:
			
		

> hey there,
> I am a 20 yr old woman joining the CF, my basic training might be in october. so i have a few questions for those who already passed basic...or any women out there who did also. how different is the treatment for women? do they make us do less pushups? are they easyer on us? are there alot of women joining in? any info available would help...im not trying to know all the niks about basic before actually experiencing it. but im reading all the forums written by men and i dont think it actually represents the women's experience given that, there are many differences between genders and we cant help it!
> so thanks
> marie



Men and women are also both expected to be able to spell, punctuate, and capitalize properly too!


----------



## marie1987

wow! What do you think this is? I didn't know i was being evaluated on my spelling here! Don't be so uptight!


----------



## armyvern

marie1987 said:
			
		

> wow! What do you think this is? I didn't know i was being evaluated on my spelling here! Don't be so uptight!



Whoooaaaa!!

If you didn't know that means only that you didn't read the site notification that you received upon enabling your membership. Not quite the "good" admission to be making.

Professionalism and attention to detail; more critical requirements for those joining the CF, regardless of sex.

Vern


----------



## marie1987

Well i guess i didn't read the notification and i guess my english isn't as good as my french. To conform with the site i will pay attention to my spelling.


----------



## Roy Harding

marie1987 said:
			
		

> wow! What do you think this is? I didn't know i was being evaluated on my spelling here! Don't be so uptight!



The others have pointed out the reasons for this, I won't elaborate.

Let me add, however; if you can't take a little light, constructive criticism, you're in for a wonderful time in the CF.

I originally thought that perhaps there was a language barrier involved - but when I checked your profile, no language was indicated.  Had you paid attention to detail when filling out your profile, indicating that French was your mother tongue,  I wouldn't have made the criticism in quite the same way in the first place.


Roy


----------



## karl28

Marie1987      I can vouch for the spelling bit when I started BMQ  in march2007  and before my knee injury ended my career we had write our auto biographies as one of our first tasks it was done in week 0  and believe me the spelling will count and your staff will read them .   I think I had to re due mine at least 3 times don't take it personally just learn from it .


----------



## A-RECCE

The best advice ever given to me was by a WO. He had 3 rules:
1)Don't f*** up
2)If you do f*** up, take responsibilty for your actions
3)Don't f*** up again


----------



## gman620

I dont know if this is said but we didnt have to rewrite our autobiographies, and we got to go to the canex on week zero.  although we did learn to hold the pushup position for a good amount of time.  BMQ was the most fun I have ever had in my life.  Unfortunately it was the PSP staff that finished my back off.  And in case anyone else on P.A.R  is here, when I left the wait time was 3 weeks and there were 200 of us.  There was guys that got there on Sunday and and V.R.'d on sunday.  We were told by an instructor "We are at war, this is real".  the army isnt a game, max 25 pushup's? no yelling or swearing? unfortunately thats the myth civvies are told.  If you can't handle getting yelled at and standing at ease for 6 hours straight the first week then quit now and dont waste everyones time by showing up.  And if writing an autobiography is keeping you up at night, it's time to think long and hard about the career you have chosen.  
BMQ has lots of s*itpumps


----------



## Thorvald

gman620 said:
			
		

> And if writing an autobiography is keeping you up at night, it's time to think long and hard about the career you have chosen.



+1

Great comment.


----------



## Roy Harding

Wallz said:
			
		

> mm.. cadets aren't really that .. I duno.. Don't seem to have many members in brantford?
> The only actual active cadets are aircadets..



The "flavour" of the local cadet organization doesn't matter.  What you learn there will hold you in good stead throughout your life, whether you join the CF or pursue some other career - it's a good organization.

My oldest son was an Air Cadet (he didn't join the military) - he received his Glider Pilot's license AND his powered aircraft license (I'm not sure of the "official" name for it - he's licensed to fly single engine aircraft) - AND, he got PAID (a small stipend of, IRC around $500.00 WAY back in 1999, maybe '98) to do it!!  There aren't many sweeter deals around than that.

Think seriously about Cadets - you can't go wrong, whether it's Army, Navy, or Air Force.

CONCENTRATE on school - I can't say it enough, what you are currently doing WILL affect your available choices later in life, including joining the CF.

Good like to you - keep you eyes on the prize.


Roy


----------



## Shamrock

marie1987 said:
			
		

> One of my friends who is also going to BMQ in october heard that at one point we get to go home on weekends...I wouldn't think so (except for christmas) given that basic training is made to build our strenght and character and a weekend off might break their training methods and our routine of barely sleeping etc.



It's quite the opposite.  A weekend offf -- and the incentive for same -- will boost espirit de corps and morale because it will have to be earned collectively.  Courses often go out on the town in large bodies, allowing further team building and personal interaction in a different environment.  Also reduces the strain on staff and resources.

There's a whole bunch more reasons why giving a weekend off to recruits is a good thing.  Some of them are obvious, some of them not so obvious.  I'll leave it to "your friend" to discover them.


----------



## RCR Grunt

Initiative:  If something needs doing, and you know it needs to be done, but no one has told you to do it yet ... do it anyways.

"In the absence of orders, go find something and kill it." -- Erwin Rommel


----------



## gman620

Im not saying cadets are bad, but, when I was on course the guys with the biggest attitude and gave the dumbest advice, were the cadets.  I found out very fast that most cadets were all taught differantly.  we got most of our push-ups because of cadets.  And if you were in cadets don't say to the sargeant "oh I can iron perfectly, I was in cadets."


----------



## Neill McKay

gman620 said:
			
		

> Im not saying cadets are bad, but, when I was on course the guys with the biggest attitude and gave the dumbest advice, were the cadets.  I found out very fast that most cadets were all taught differantly.  we got most of our push-ups because of cadets.



Maybe, maybe not.  Every population has its share of loudmouths, and some of them used to be cadets.

It's likely that some of the quiet candidates on your course were former cadets too, but you might never know about it.


----------



## combat_clarke

silly question are you allowed to bring Cell phones to stay in touch with family? and can you bring MP3 Players? this is for BMQ ofcourse.


----------



## Blackthorne

Combat_Engineer_Clarke said:
			
		

> silly question are you allowed to bring Cell phones to stay in touch with family? and can you bring MP3 Players? this is for BMQ ofcourse.



Yes, at least on my current BMQ. But you will rarely ever have time to use it, and it better not go off during intruction or you'll get your whole section or platoon jacked.


----------



## combat_clarke

thanks for the advice. oh god no the only time I would turn the phone on is when I have down time to use it. I have no intensions of bringing it to class or anywhere only on down time. Dont want to get Jacked by the whole Platoon by doing something stupid like that . Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## Klc

Combat_Engineer_Clarke said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice. oh god no the only time I would turn the phone on is when I have down time to use it. I have no intensions of bringing it to class or anywhere only on down time. Dont want to get Jacked by the whole Platoon by doing something stupid like that . Again thanks for the advice.



Leave it in your personal box - off. Chances are (at least in St Jean) that you won't be allowed it AT ALL for the first 4 weeks - get a phone card just in case.

On my BMQ (and that of most people I know) all electronics were banned for a minimum of 4 weeks. This specifically included cell phones. If found, you would lose it for the course.


----------



## BDTyre

On my BIQ all electronics were locked up in the storage room.  About two weeks in, the staff would unlock the storage room for a few hours to allow access to MP3 players, etc. so we could listen to music while we cleaned weapons.  But everything had to be turned back in before lights out and anyone caught with a phone or MP3 player would cause us all to lose the privleges.

Only on the last day did everyone get everything back.


----------



## Lumber

On my IAP they told us we weren't suppose to have laptops, cellphones, ipods etc... but they never got around to actually collecting them and/or locking them up. Tthroughout the whole course we would watch DVDs on our laptops while shinning our shoes, iron our shirts while listening to music and everyone else would be lying in their beds or wandering around chatting away on their cells with their gfs. The only thing the duty staff said when they did their rounds was "<sigh> tabernac...".

During inspection, however, one of our MCpls found a cell phone in someone's personal box. The entirety of that sorry OCdt's cubicle wound up in the hallway, and in the cubicles of his buddies around him.


----------



## mysteriousmind

On my SQ I just completed last Friday, 


Mp3 and phones and laptop were _*tolerated*_ after 9PM until lights out at 11pm. One jerk in our platoon was caught using it during the day and well...it cost us a week end. 

The rule was quite simple. Our instructor, who happend to be instructor on a BMQ this summer...told us to consider ourself lucky because on BMQ it was banned for a 6 week period.

Don't be the platoon jerk, you have lived without your cell phone before...what is a small 13 weeks....leave it home....don't carry it and get a chance to break it or get yourself or other people in trouble.

My humble opinion of course.


----------



## JBoyd

my personal interest regarding the use of cellphones is purely so that I am able to keep in touch with my wife and kids.


----------



## Klc

JBoyd said:
			
		

> my personal interest regarding the use of cellphones is purely so that I am able to keep in touch with my wife and kids.



Understood - but as I said, do not RELY on it. I made the mistake of planning to use solely the cell phone and only found out there that I also couldn't charge collect calls to the family. Took 4 weeks before  I was able to go to canex to pick up a phone card. Have a backup plan, just in case is all I'm saying.


----------



## JBoyd

Klc said:
			
		

> Understood - but as I said, do not RELY on it. I made the mistake of planning to use solely the cell phone and only found out there that I also couldn't charge collect calls to the family. Took 4 weeks before  I was able to go to canex to pick up a phone card. Have a backup plan, just in case is all I'm saying.



understood and noted, I will then make sure to have a phone card handy


----------



## DirtyDog

Electronics will depend on your staff or the SM.

Laptops, cell phones, MP3 players, cameras and DVD players were the norm on my BMQ, SQ and DP1, with them only being "taken away" on one occasion.

It all depends and common sense is a given.

A little pic from BMQ:


----------



## Spr. FItzy

BMQ is so easy its sooo funny. people stress over whats going to happen. they are going to break you down and rebuild you there. thats the point of the course.  the only thing i have to say is have a ghost kit so u dont use any inspection kit. thats it. and comply with every command given. do not question the stupid stuff they will make you do. it all has a purpose. your lucky in st jean. i had to wax my room floor almost three times a week on my QL3 course. and we had to polish 36 brass door plates our staff scuffed sometimes. and we had to wax a floor 75 feet long. so take it one day at a time and smile while you eat your own crap!! and have fun because i did. i had a good attitude. they sense a bad attitude and will weed you out. dont work hard. same thing. basic is there to see who is the shakers and movers. less than 1 year later i am a qualified engineer. and damn proud of how hard my courses were. i am a tougher person because of it. i can handle almost all stress.


----------



## aesop081

Spr. FItzy said:
			
		

> BMQ is so easy its sooo funny. people stress over whats going to happen. they are going to break you down and rebuild you there. thats the point of the course.  the only thing i have to say is have a ghost kit so u dont use any inspection kit. thats it. and comply with every command given. do not question the stupid stuff they will make you do. it all has a purpose. your lucky in st jean. i had to wax my room floor almost three times a week on my QL3 course. and we had to polish 36 brass door plates our staff scuffed sometimes. and we had to wax a floor 75 feet long. so take it one day at a time and smile while you eat your own crap!! and have fun because i did. i had a good attitude. they sense a bad attitude and will weed you out. dont work hard. same thing. basic is there to see who is the shakers and movers. less than 1 year later i am a qualified engineer. and damn proud of how hard my courses were. i am a tougher person because of it.



Glad you had a good time and that CFSME was to your liking.



> i can handle almost all stress.



No offense but you realy havent experienced real stress yet


----------



## Spr. FItzy

how do you know what i have gone through? and attitude is everything. if i doubt myself i will get myself or ever worse my friend killed. i have confidence in myself. you dont know me. and what i have gone through in my days. i have had a home invasion. i was on my knees with some thug with a gun to me. and i was cooler than ice. and i was sure i was dead. up until i knew he didnt wanna kill me. because he couldnt look me in the eyes. attitude is everything i am sure we can agree on that. new recruits must have a good attitude. they need to exibit the professionalism they need to in our line of work. instead of being just a PR liability.  so when i go to afghanistan in 2010 with my regiment i will have the attitude i need to survive and the motivation to keep us all alive over there. have you done a feild excercise as a combat engineer? because thats pretty stressful! LOL


----------



## aesop081

Spr. FItzy said:
			
		

> how do you know what i have gone through?



I was a combat engineer for 11 years and an instructor at CFSME for 3 years

Thats how i know exactly what you have gone through so far in your career


----------



## Spr. FItzy

ah well chimo brother!!!


----------



## Kelevra

Hey Spr. FItzy! I just want to know where did you hide your ghost kit in your BMQ? Oh and by the way, darn impressive your home invasion experience!


----------



## Spr. FItzy

find somewhere to hide it. i have no idea where your doing basic. most likely they will have a civi lock up. you can hide it there. i had a small bag with everything i needed. just dont let them find it. and dont hide stuff in your ruck and pockets of your clothes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Spr. FItzy said:
			
		

> find somewhere to hide it. i have no idea where your doing basic. most likely they will have a civi lock up. you can hide it there. i had a small bag with everything i needed. just dont let them find it. and dont hide stuff in your ruck and pockets of your clothes.



So you're advocating contravening the rules..........again? You're whole history here is about how to break the rules, and get by the easiest way possible . You must believe you're Richard Gere in an Officer and a Gentleman. Do you think this is the kind of value we want to instill in the guy that may have to save your life? I pity our Engineer family with the likes of you on board, or any other trade that has to depend on a section you're in for a task in the field. Especially one that means life or death.

I won't sugarcoat it for you. I suggest you just shut your cake hole and quit giving advice. You're neither in the position, nor have the mentality or values, to pass anything on, to anyone, of any value whatsoever.

BTW, just because you have the badge, and something like a year in, doesn't make you an Engineer. You have a long way to go before I trust anything YOU build.


----------



## JBoyd

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> So you're advocating contravening the rules..........again? You're whole history here is about how to break the rules, and get by the easiest way possible . You must believe you're Richard Gere in an Officer and a Gentleman. Do you think this is the kind of value we want to instill in the guy that may have to save your life? I pity our Engineer family with the likes of you on board, or any other trade that has to depend on a section you're in for a task in the field. Especially one that means life or death.
> 
> I won't sugarcoat it for you. I suggest you just shut your cake hole and quit giving advice. You're neither in the position, nor have the mentality or values, to pass anything on, to anyone, of any value whatsoever.
> 
> BTW, just because you have the badge, and something like a year in, doesn't make you an Engineer. You have a long way to go before I trust anything YOU build.



+1

I have read many threads here, and on a few of the CF related facebook groups, and personally I plan on doing things the way you are told to do so, there is no need to cut corners as it will only come to bit you in the a$$ in the end (at least that has been my experience so far in life)


----------



## Franko

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> BTW, just because you have the badge, and something like a year in, doesn't make you an Engineer. You have a long way to go before I trust anything YOU build.



Or anything you say is cleared.

Regards


----------



## combat_clarke

Ouch


----------



## Franko

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> So you're advocating contravening the rules..........again?



Why not? Seems PERSEC rules don't apply to him either.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI98HY0hN68

I suggest that you, Spr FItzy, go on listening silence for a while.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well, at least you've taken the video of Youtube and changed your name,.......but I just have to wonder how many snapshots of your dogtags were taken though.....


----------



## Franko

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well, at least you've taken the video of Youtube and changed your name,.......but I just have to wonder how many snapshots of your dogtags were taken though.....



Seeing as it's been up for about 6 months until now, I wouldn't even want to guess.

Let this be a lesson to all the "newbies" on the site. Videos are great and all, but not at the expense of PERSEC.

That's why you should follow the rules and not try to take the easy road.... Spr FItzy/ engnr whatever your name will be in the next few minutes.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## JBoyd

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well, at least you've taken the video of Youtube and changed your name,.......but I just have to wonder how many snapshots of your dogtags were taken though.....



He also has completly closed his YouTube account, looks like he frantically covering his tracks.


----------



## aesop081

JBoyd said:
			
		

> looks like he frantically covering his tracks.



Now THAT is a BMQ tip  ;D


----------



## Chester Rush

Ouch, this is why I am taking my grandpas military advice "keep your ears open and for godsakes don't have an opinion until you've been in for at least 5 years, nobody wants to hear it and chances are your wrong"


----------



## zipperhead_cop

engnr said:
			
		

> i have had a home invasion. i was on my knees with some thug with a gun to me. and i was cooler than ice. and i was sure i was dead. up until i knew he didnt wanna kill me. because he couldnt look me in the eyes.



So you were a drug trafficker before you were in the military?  Since those are the only people who generally get home invasions.  What was the outcome of the police investigation?  
Maybe that's why you are so good at smuggling your "ghost kit" for inspection?  What does a hooped shaving cream can feel like, anyway?


----------



## Cat

just a quick question for anyone who might know...

I can put my hair up into a decent(regulation) bun in under a minute, would it be worth it to cut my hair for BMQ or should I just leave it as is?

I know men have to shave everymorning, so I don't see this taking any time away from my helping my sectionmates  or completeing my own tasks as I have become proficient at it(one thing cadets was good for - at least the 6 weeks in ColdLake on SLC)

However, I want to hear it from those who've actually done the real thing what their opinions are on it. So ladies- experiences? gentlemen - observations?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## silent_steve

Hey my first post! This is painfully  obvious to me now, but isn't it a tad silly to be cutting corners and trying to avoid the structure of the BMQ course we are about to take by finding short cuts. Whatever happened to be all you can be. "2nd kit to save time", why not just find a way to be proficient and use one kit.  How far will you make it in an Army career if you cut corners from the very beginning.  Not to mention that the instructors at St.Jean no doubt surf this site and are probably member themselves! SO theres no bloody fooling them, they know what's up.  I am starting BMQ in 3.5 weeks and I want to do it by the book the first time without incident. If I've repeated things said before on other threads then I apologize in advance.  Now like most people on here say, ...thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

silent_steve said:
			
		

> Hey my first post! This is painfully  obvious to me now, but isn't it a tad silly to be cutting corners and trying to avoid the structure of the BMQ course we are about to take by finding short cuts. Whatever happened to be all you can be. "2nd kit to save time", why not just find a way to be proficient and use one kit.  How far will you make it in an Army career if you cut corners from the very beginning.  Not to mention that the instructors at St.Jean no doubt surf this site and are probably member themselves! SO theres no bloody fooling them, they know what's up.  I am starting BMQ in 3.5 weeks and I want to do it by the book the first time without incident. If I've repeated things said before on other threads then I apologize in advance.  Now like most people on here say, ...thats just my 2 cents


Steve you'll find out throughout you're military carreer you will find many ways to make "short cuts" to make your day easier, I still keep my second shave kit in my ruck to save time packing before an ex, or for that matter I keep my ruck pretty much packed to minimize packing time, I keep a couple disposable razors and travel shave cream and a towel at work in case I need that late afternoon shave because working late involves public appearances like recruiting and such. Riding my bike to work because in Victoria traffic it is quicker than driving that sort of thing, don't worry these little tricks may be given to you by your instructors like a second shave kit, of course they won't come out and say it but they might say things like "some folks have a second set off whatever" just some food for thought


----------



## camochick

Cat, I thought about cutting my hair before basic but I didnt and I'm glad. It really doesn't take that long to get your hair back in the morning, not any longer than it would take a man to shave. I just pulled my hair back in a pony tail, wrapped it like a bun, bobby pinned it, put a hair net on top of it and another elastic around it to hold the hair net in (our staff made us wear hairnets, which you can buy at the canex)

As for the second set of things, I didn't know anyone who didn't have a second set (and the staff know, they went to basic once too). If you havent even been to basic yet, don't pass judgment about people's careers (Oh and you're a recruit, not a Patricia, might want to reconsider your capbadge choice on your profile). But you'll see when you get there how it all works. Have fun!!!


----------



## navymich

Cat said:
			
		

> I can put my hair up into a decent(regulation) bun in under a minute, would it be worth it to cut my hair for BMQ or should I just leave it as is?



As Camochick said (and you mentioned yourself), it doesn't take long to put your hair up once you know what you're doing, and how to do it properly.  Some girls DO cut their hair and just prefer not having to take as long to wash it or worry about putting it up.  But remember, if you cut it, you then have to maintain it because there is no way that you will be granted permission to grow it out while you're on course.  In the long run, you'd probably end up spending more time (and money!) on having short hair.  Besides, it's easier to go in with long hair and realize it won't work for you and then get it cut, then regret cutting it before you got there when you could have handled things.


----------



## silent_steve

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> No it was directed at the kid who thought everybody posting tips and tricks on this forum were cheating.



I'm not saying I'm mature or anything here but I'm 22, not a 16 year old kid who's fresh out of cadets (not saying you obviously, just toclear that). Maybe my post seemed a bit brash and I'm sorry for that, I didn't mean it to be that way. That my fault for wording it the way I did...I'm just a guy who wants to excel and set high standards for myself. I'm not saying everyone is cheating here by any means, I'm taking the same tips everyone else on here who reads the forums.  I will use some, and others maybe not I don't know yet I'm not there...I don't want to act like I know anything about anything here...I'm just saying If I try to be prefect at it the way it's designed to be, I'll find certain things more rewarding in the end maybe right.


----------



## Sig_Des

I remember being told:

"There's a fine line between hardcore and stupid"

Anything that makes things easier, do it.


----------



## stealthylizard

Do what you are told.  Plug one ear so that anything you are told can't go in one ear and out the other.  Take initiative to get things done in a timely manner.  Help your buddies.  Maintain a positive, cheerful manner.  Constantly take notes, even if you already know the subject.  Be punctual, which means 5 minutes early.  Lose the attitude, just because you were cool in high school, doesn't mean you will be cool in the military.  Learn everything you can, relevant or not.  When being asked for volunteers, volunteer regularly, but not all the time.  The list can go on and on.


----------



## hurley007

hey quick question to everyone that has done BMQ....
no I'm not the fittest guy around  and have a Lotte extra load if u no what i mean ...
now Ive been running every day for the last 3 weeks ... now question??
I'm running the old requirements 2.5 km 11min and under i can o it in 12-13 min is this alright or should i be working my arse of for the next 3 weeks before i start BMQ
i would try the beep test but i don't have a gym i can use .... any suggestions on a quick weight loss program 
please any positive feedback will be thankfull 
Adam Hurley


----------



## MikeL

silent_steve said:
			
		

> Thats just where I will be posted after I start/finish my training, and thus i just wanted to show support for that Regiment, sorry for the confusion.



If you finish and pass the training. Theres no guarentee.


hurley007, keep working at it. Always strive too improve your fitness.

Also, I don't think there is any quick weight loss programs; least not anything healthy.  Search around the forum though, theres a number of threads on nutrition, PT, etc


----------



## spartan_phillip

Hi, all I know is I leave Jan. 13 for Basic and yes I have done the whole cadet program and I know that was less then baby steps. I am only 17, early out of high school to do this and because of my age I will never feel ready. All I can say is wow, I read all the tips and such and I will try to keep them in mind but when the time comes to apply them they may not seem so clear.
I have been working hard just to get money so I can do this darn thing, I will not have any of the recommended money at all after I finish getting the supplies I need, so the tip I need the most is what I need the most and the least. I have been doing a bit of running and push ups but I know the PT will be rough at the start because I have no time, but I know as soon as the routine sets in I can do it.
So, if anyone here is leaving for Quebec to start their basic I wish you all the luck and maybe we can all pull each other through.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

They'll give you an advance of $220 when you get there, the only thing you really need to worry about is cab far from the airport (have about 100) and you should be golden


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I've been on enough courses thus far to say, if you do not want to cut your hair, then don't.  I've had the pleasure of working with many a CF member who can manage their hair under almost any time constraint and almost always come out faster than at least a third of the men!!

Enjoy!


----------



## AMcLeod

having recently completed BMQ back in june and with the vast amount of info given on this thread all i can really add is that alot of the course is about stress managenent and team building, so work together and keep a cool head, and do what your told, you'll do just fine its only 13 weeks out of your life. i'm just finishing up my DP1 (trades course) and when i grad in march i will have been in for 1 week shy of a year. You will have fun, so enjoy it. CHIMO!


----------



## matthew_bourque

What is a ghost kit and what's it for?


----------



## Shamrock

A second kit that gets used in lieu of inspection kit.  Called a ghost kit because they're not allowed so they don't really exist.

Generally not needed unless you're a high-stress individual.


----------



## benny88

Theres a fine line between cutting corners and playing it smart. Having, not an entire kit, but maybe a spare soap dish so you don't have to scrub it all the time can save you a crucial minute. If you use that minute to help your platoon mates, I'm all for it. However, be careful about being the clown who thinks he has it all made from tips from army.ca., most people pass BMQ just fine without help from this site, so just listen and learn.


----------



## Celticgirl

camochick said:
			
		

> Cat, I thought about cutting my hair before basic but I didnt and I'm glad. It really doesn't take that long to get your hair back in the morning, not any longer than it would take a man to shave. I just pulled my hair back in a pony tail, wrapped it like a bun, bobby pinned it, put a hair net on top of it and another elastic around it to hold the hair net in (our staff made us wear hairnets, which you can buy at the canex)



Great tips. I'll have to practice this pre-BMQ. My hair is quite long and I don't want to cut it if I don't have to.


----------



## GeorgeD

Ghost kit is way more trouble then its worth. If you plan on using one, leave it behind, and if you are in BMQ with a ghost kit, throw it out. If you have a ghost kit and the instructor asks Are you using this your shaving kit and you lie, they WILL find out and you will cause ALOT of problems for you and your section and even platoon. I just did my BMQ/SQ last summer and no matter what you think its everything is important and part of the experience.


You go to training to learn to do a job, not to learn to cut corners, from my minimal experience in the army, everything they teach you in BMQ/SQ is worth something and there is a reason for it, cant speak about the rest as I haven't done anything else...


Besides the instructors know most of the tricks, if a recruit thought of it, the instructor likely knows it...


----------



## danchapps

As useful as ghost kit sounds, it's not worth the time and effort. I think I bought a second soap dish when I went to the field just so it wouldn't get broken. Thats about it, all you have to do is keep on top of your kit ant you're fine, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Lumber

Chapeski said:
			
		

> As useful as ghost kit sounds, it's not worth the time and effort.



The whole point of a ghost kit is to save you time and effort! When you use shaving cream, the shaving cream continues to 'spew' out for a while after you've put the cap on. So you either have to keep cleaning the soap residue off, or wait until the last second to give it a clean right before inspection. But, if you have one can you never use and just leave out for inspection, and another can you use but never clean that you keep in your civi lock-up or personal box, then you never have to actually clean your shaving cream can! Same goes for tooth paste, shampoo, soap dishes, razors. I'd recommend actually using the mouthwash that you put out for inspection, beacuse they can actually see that it's being used, with the clear plastic bottle and all.


----------



## Franko

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> The whole point of a ghost kit is to save you time and effort! When you use shaving cream, the shaving cream continues to 'spew' out for a while after you've put the cap on. So you either have to keep cleaning the soap residue off, or wait until the last second to give it a clean right before inspection. But, if you have one can you never use and just leave out for inspection, and another can you use but never clean that you keep in your civi lock-up or personal box, then you never have to actually clean your shaving cream can! Same goes for tooth paste, shampoo, soap dishes, razors. I'd recommend actually using the mouthwash that you put out for inspection, beacuse they can actually see that it's being used, with the clear plastic bottle and all.



DS pick up on that, as well as the full can of shaving cream, tube of tooth paste, pit stick, new bar of soap after a month...then they want explanations.

Short cuts work in a pinch but the point is for you to take care of yourself and your kit. 

Try pulling that stuff if you ever get into shyte and end up on defaulters and have hourly inspections.

I still smile when I think of this little ditty I just happened to overhear"Just throw it at the bottom, he'll never find it" and then began a systematic search of all their kit.

Funny thing is I already made a note of it during their last inspection, as anyone performing one would do, to follow up on.

Regards


----------



## GeorgeD

Actually instructors know when your not using the kit. They will check the toothbrush, toothpaste, soap, and razor. If they get suspicious and ask a student a lie will be found and punished.

If its said you should do it this way and you shouldn't have this or that, follow the rules. The Rules were established to TEACH you something not just to be there.


You do your best to follow the rules or you get out.


----------



## Shamrock

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> The whole point of a ghost kit is to save you time and effort! on. So you either have to keep cleaning the soap residue off, or wait until the last second to give it a clean right before inspection....



Or use shaving foam instead of shaving gel.


----------



## danchapps

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> The whole point of a ghost kit is to save you time and effort! When you use shaving cream, the shaving cream continues to 'spew' out for a while after you've put the cap on. So you either have to keep cleaning the soap residue off, or wait until the last second to give it a clean right before inspection. But, if you have one can you never use and just leave out for inspection, and another can you use but never clean that you keep in your civi lock-up or personal box, then you never have to actually clean your shaving cream can! Same goes for tooth paste, shampoo, soap dishes, razors. I'd recommend actually using the mouthwash that you put out for inspection, beacuse they can actually see that it's being used, with the clear plastic bottle and all.



I always grabbed a small piece of paper towel and wiped it at the last second. At least that way there was a small chance of something being left behind. I know that sounds backwards, however if you have seven 100% perfect inspections in a row then they start to wonder what the heck is going on. Nobody is perfect on BMQ, no matter how hard you try they will find something, cheating it isn't the way, just look after your kit properly, do a last second boo to find any straglers and you should be fine.


----------



## George Wallace

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I always grabbed a small piece of paper towel and wiped it at the last second. At least that way there was a small chance of something being left behind. I know that sounds backwards, however if you have seven 100% perfect inspections in a row then they start to wonder what the heck is going on. Nobody is perfect on BMQ, no matter how hard you try they will find something, cheating it isn't the way, just look after your kit properly, do a last second boo to find any straglers and you should be fine.



As a former Instructor at the Armour School, there is no way that you can have even one 100% perfect inspection.  When I inspected Defaulters, it was manditory to find 20 faults.  If anyone gets a perfect inspection, it is because the Instructors are in an extremely good mood.  Hint: Now don't piss them off or you will find out how many faults they let you get away with.  Smears on windows.  Dust under the Captain's Beds.  Measurements wrong on your bed.  Buttons undone on your pants hanging in your locker.  Bedspaces not being identical.  Dirt/oil/carbon in your rifle.  Lint on your beret. .....................Ah!  Memories.


----------



## Good2Golf

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> The whole point of a ghost kit is to save you time and effort! When you use shaving cream, the shaving cream continues to 'spew' out for a while after you've put the cap on. So you either have to keep cleaning the soap residue off, or wait until the last second to give it a clean right before inspection. But, if you have one can you never use and just leave out for inspection, and another can you use but never clean that you keep in your civi lock-up or personal box, then you never have to actually clean your shaving cream can! Same goes for tooth paste, shampoo, soap dishes, razors. I'd recommend actually using the mouthwash that you put out for inspection, beacuse they can actually see that it's being used, with the clear plastic bottle and all.



Hey, I should give that a try too, but scaled up a bit?  Maybe I'll leave one aircraft back in the hangar serviceable so that I don't break anything, and fly another one, but park it around the corner so people don't know I didn't take the other one.


Notice how stupid that sounds?  

Starting off doing things like this during basic training and potentially getting away with it (having been DS on BOQ, I can tell you we know a large % of the tricks that you think are witty and undetectable...) only reinforces an attitude of "finding a shortcut".  *WRONG WAY TO START A CAREER!*

2 more ¢

G2G


----------



## danchapps

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a former Instructor at the Armour School, there is no way that you can have even one 100% perfect inspection.  When I inspected Defaulters, it was manditory to find 20 faults.  If anyone gets a perfect inspection, it is because the Instructors are in an extremely good mood.  Hint: Now don't piss them off or you will find out how many faults they let you get away with.  Smears on windows.  Dust under the Captain's Beds.  Measurements wrong on your bed.  Buttons undone on your pants hanging in your locker.  Bedspaces not being identical.  Dirt/oil/carbon in your rifle.  Lint on your beret. .....................Ah!  Memories.



I was just throwing a number up in the air. I had a few inspections on BMQ that had no faults. I know where the faults were, but they weren't marked down on me. Trust me, I was lucky, but I made sure to keep my nose clean and work my a** off. After each inspection I'd make sure not to make the same mistake again. I agree with the no 100% inspections, it could never happen, even on a super platoon with all members working on al cubes.


----------



## Lumber

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Hey, I should give that a try too, but scaled up a bit?  Maybe I'll leave one aircraft back in the hangar serviceable so that I don't break anything, and fly another one, but park it around the corner so people don't know I didn't take the other one.
> 
> 
> Notice how stupid that sounds?
> 
> Starting off doing things like this during basic training and potentially getting away with it (having been DS on BOQ, I can tell you we know a large % of the tricks that you think are witty and undetectable...) only reinforces an attitude of "finding a shortcut".  *WRONG WAY TO START A CAREER!*
> 
> 2 more ¢
> 
> G2G



You misunderstand how I approach this. I didn't use a ghost kit to 'hide' my dirty kit. I used it so I wouldn't have to clean the kit I actually use. My staff actually straight up asked me when he noticed that the toothpaste tube was still full. "Are you brushing your teeth Mr. ********" "Yes, Sgt." "Are you using this toothpaste?" "No, Sgt." "Well what toothpaste are you using?" "The one in my personal box, Sgt." "What about the rest of it? Your razor, soap...?" "Don't use the soap Sgt, just the shampoo. And I use the razor and toothbrush that are in my personal box as well, Sgt." 

If your going to cheat, man up to it. I wouldn never lie. Besides I don't see how it's cheating. They didn't say to have "the toothbrush you use out for inspection," and they certainly never said "do not have an extra toothbrush, in your personal box." They only ever said "follow the standard that is posted on the wall," which indicated I needed a clean toothbrush, soap and dish, razor, etc... I don't see how it is cheating, it's just properly reading and understanding the directions and requirements and using whatever tools at your disposal to make course as painless as possible. Grinding through it the hard way isn't "not cheating", its not taking advantage of the resources available to you....IMO...


----------



## benny88

Lumber,

   Respect for manning up, but you must have had SOME Sgt to not have your ass turned inside out.



			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Besides I don't see how it's cheating. They didn't say to have "the toothbrush you use out for inspection," and they certainly never said "do not have an extra toothbrush, in your personal box." They only ever said "follow the standard that is posted on the wall," which indicated I needed a clean toothbrush, soap and dish, razor, etc...



eeeh, technically, but I wouldn't try to sell that to a member of the platoon staff.


----------



## Lumber

benny88 said:
			
		

> Respect for manning up, but you must have had SOME Sgt to not have your *** turned inside out.



It's weird. We only ever got our ***es turned inside out if we ****ed up h-core. Like when our CPC (Cadet Platoon Commander) marched us to lunch because our staff was late and he assumed they meant for us to meet them after lunch. Even the cadets on the course (both courses, IAP and BOTP) who had done BMQ, SQ and even some DP1s  said they were surprised how much more relaxed the staff was compared to the staff on their NCM courses.


----------



## benny88

Interesting, I guess every course is different. I had pretty reasonable staff too, but don't think I would have gotten away with admitting to a ghost kit!


----------



## Lumber

Well I didn't get turned out, but later on they said they didn't want to see extra toothbrush and shaving cream in our personal box. They never said we still coudln't have them somewhere else, so we just put them back into our suitcases before inspection in the morning. Again, an all-too literal interpretation of what they said, but technically valid. Besides, they said "be smart, don't put it right where we can see it," or something to that affect, which pretty much tells me they know and expect us to be hiding a ghost kit, just that we should learn not to be dumb about it.

Normally on IAP they had no problems with cellphones, but one morning the sections commanders switched which sections they were inspecting. Our MCpl found a cellphone inside someones personal box (he didn't open it up, the lid was off :O), and everything that cadet owned, I mean EVERYTHING in his entire "cubicle", ended up in the cubicles of those around him.

Interesting story that relates cellphones and getting turned out, I mistakenly carried my cellphone with my in my brest pocket while we did Bayonet Training this summer on BOTP. It fell out while we were doing push-ups and suicides. I forgot it on the ground and a SGT found it. "Whos Cell Phone is this!?!" he screamed in anger and disgust. "Oh, that would be mine, SGT!" I belowed immediately. "Don't carry your cellphone on you," is all he had to say to me.


----------



## pmbrunelle

Bring a cellphone and call your sweetie whenever possible, without regard to the phone bill  :  And keep a picture of your sweetie with you at all times, no matter what.  An actual physical printed on paper photograph, so that when your cellphone battery dies, say in the field, you can still look at their pic.  I have mine in my upper left combat shirt pocket close to the heart lol.  Forget about the standard  >

Anyway, that's how I passed my reserve infantry course.  The rest is details.

Some people's course mentality is to forget about their civilian lives and go into 100% robot soldier mode, but personally, I can't do it.  I have emotions, and I think it's better to learn to do your job with them than to suppress them.  We're human aren't we?


----------



## aesop081

pmbrunelle said:
			
		

> We're human aren't we?



No.

I'm an aerial kill-bot ,devoid of any emotion, from which there is no escape.

I dont understand the point behind the second part of your post.


----------



## pmbrunelle

Lol I don't really know either.  Well what I'm saying is that you can be devoid of emotion (I do it all the time) for a certain amount of time but eventually you're just gonna go nuts if you bottle it in.  Don't try bottling everything indefinately.


----------



## DJS

Thank goodness for websites like this!! You guys are sure takin alot of weight off my shoulders!


----------



## benny88

Ha, an OCdt on my platoon tried to bring her cell phone to Farnham when we were in the shacks there doing weapons training. Got booted off course.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

benny88 said:
			
		

> Ha, an OCdt on my platoon tried to bring her cell phone to Farnham when we were in the shacks there doing weapons training. *Got booted off course*.



I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## aesop081

benny88 said:
			
		

> Ha, an OCdt on my platoon tried to bring her cell phone to Farnham when we were in the shacks there doing weapons training. Got booted off course.



There were other factors in this incident. I was not there but i am certain of it. I have worked as an instructor in our training system, i know how difficult it is to get rid of someone sometimes.


----------



## Lumber

During BOTP this summer after completing a combat estimate exam,

Capt. ***** "Congradulation ** Plt, you all passed your test."
** Plt "Wooot wooot! yayyy! High-five!"
Capt. ***** "You can thank standards for that, because I wasn't alowed to fail a one of you. Just realise if you see a passing 60% on your test that I personally would have failed half of you,."

We also had an incident where a DS and our Plt Capt got in a shouting match (loud enough that we could hear) because the DS passed the biggest bag in our Plt for her final tasking. Accoding to him she just pulled it out of arse and did a good job, but the Capt. wanted to fail her anyhow. Standards came to her rescue, once again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Tell me about it CDN Aviator, took alot of paperwork to get rid of a guy from the course I was working on.


----------



## Roy Harding

DJS said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for websites like this!! ...



Why the plural reference?  As far as I can tell, there's only ONE "website like this".

Regardless - best of luck to you.


----------



## benny88

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There were other factors in this incident.



   Yeah, absolutely. The incident I refer to was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

benny88 said:
			
		

> Ha, an OCdt on my platoon tried to bring her cell phone to Farnham when we were in the shacks there doing weapons training. Got booted off course.





			
				benny88 said:
			
		

> Yeah, absolutely. The incident I refer to was the straw that broke the camel's back.



As you see in your original post it appears that the cell phone was the only incident, better be careful how you word items like that.


----------



## Danjanou

Amusing thread. Guys trust me having taught more than a few recruit and other course during a lengthy career, you are not pulling one off on the instructors no mattert how much you may think you are. We/they are smarter than you and know all the dirty tricks. 

Its like a teenager trying to fool their parents, you may think you got away with it but said parent was a teenager once too.

Every instructor had to go through BMQ or GMT (R&B) at some time. After that they had to complete many more trade and leadership qualifications to get where they are standing in front of you checking over your kit. Aside for  the skills learned that's a lot of inspections and cleaning, years sometimes decades worth.

We may let you think you got away with some small thing like a spare tooth brush if it’s in the best interests of the CF, your personal growth, the platoon etc. Conversely we may use it as the reason to get rid of you as in the cell phone incident noted.

Like GW said there is no such thing as 100% if we need to find something wrong we will. Often we don’t need to. Concentrate on what you’re there for learning to be part of something important.


----------



## Springroll

silent_steve said:
			
		

> "2nd kit to save time", why not just find a way to be proficient and use one kit. How far will you make it in an Army career if you cut corners from the very beginning.



If you feel like folding your undies 4x6 everyday, scrubbing the soap suds and gunk out of your soap dish, etc, then by all means do it. When you are given 15 minutes between breakfast and inspection, you will see how very valuable a second set of everything is. You can then focus your energy on the stuff that matters, like getting all the sand out of your gas mask, ensuring your uniform is up to snuff, ironing your bed and dusting (those darn dustbunnies are EVERYWHERE!!) etc.  



			
				silent_steve said:
			
		

> Not to mention that the instructors at St.Jean no doubt surf this site and are probably member themselves! SO theres no bloody fooling them, they know what's up.



Guaranteed they are, and have probably posted some of the tips in this very section....hehe  >

My best advice to you, silent_steve, is at least read all the tips and tricks and store them up top. When you feel there is a perfect time and place to use them, then do so. Nobody is saying you have to use any of these, but they will definitely make your life alot easier if you do. You will worry less about all the little things because you know they are done right, and can then focus your energy on the bigger things like team building with your platoon.

Now, I can not remember who it was that posted about the hair, but here is my take on it. 
I had long hair before I joined. Figuring I didn't want to worry about it, I cut it off before I got sworn in. 
I went for one haircut in the time I was at basic(mighty great cut too!). I was in St Jean for 5 months.
Do I regret cutting it, yes and no. 
I miss my long hair and will probably grow it out again eventually, but for now I enjoy it only taking me 10 minutes to wash, condition and dry it. Really, the only person that has to live with the cutting is you, and keep in mind that it is only hair and it will grow back.
Also, do NOT go to the barber on the base for any haircuts, ladies. Wait for your free weekend and head to the mall and see a real stylist. You will regret it, unless your going in to shave it all off. 

Cheers!


----------



## maxdupuis

Springroll said:
			
		

> If you feel like folding your undies 4x6 everyday,


Honest question here, I assume you don't wear the same pair of underwear everyday so what do you guys do to achieve these pairs of underwear that never get worn.

Keep sets in your personal locker and just go through those?


----------



## case.a

Hey everyone says not to have a second set of toiletties  (spelling?)  which I understand, teaches you to do things right and not make short cuts.... what I am wondering however... is if you have PT at 5 am and a inspection at 7.. your obviosuly (or opefully) going tos hower, hence, you will use the soap.... how do you get it dry?


----------



## omgLiam

I'm going to use my PT clothes to dry it off. May as well, just going to wash it later that day anyways.


----------



## George Wallace

As the title of this subject says:   NO EXCUSE!  There is no excuse that you haven't taken the time to read the posts here giving you all kinds of tips to make life easier.  Tips in this topic and others will help you on your way to being a productive member of the CF who knows how to use their initiative.  Initiative to read instructions and orders.  Tips on methods to use in order to make life and work easier and shorter in duration.  Tips on the correct means with which to communicate clearly and concisely.  All of that can be found on this site, much of it in this topic.  READ.


----------



## maxdupuis

omgLiam said:
			
		

> I'm going to use my PT clothes to dry it off. May as well, just going to wash it later that day anyways.



One thing I thought about was filling the shampoo bottle with body wash (since I will have next to no hair anyways) and only use the bar of soap every once in a while and use real body wash most of the time. I fear just using shampoo as bodywash as reccomended wouldnt work as well.


----------



## Shamrock

case.a said:
			
		

> Hey everyone says not to have a second set of toiletties  (spelling?)  which I understand, teaches you to do things right and not make short cuts.... what I am wondering however... is if you have PT at 5 am and a inspection at 7.. your obviosuly (or opefully) going tos hower, hence, you will use the soap.... how do you get it dry?



Paper towel.


----------



## George Wallace

Do you guys need to be led around by the noses?  Seriously!  Go to the beginning and read:



			
				jaawod said:
			
		

> For those going to basic in St. Jean here are some tips I picked up while I was there:
> 
> -2 shaving kits; it's a must have.
> -secondary pairs of boxers, you do not want to be refolding something that took you 20 min to get right.
> -pick up a stiff brush such as a women's fingernail brush.  Brush down your whole boot every day, including the sole.  Some people like to use hairspray on the sole.  It does make it shiny and black but the instructors will know you used it.  If you are told to polish the bottoms, use the liquid polish.  It's fast, easy, and doesn't mark up the floor.
> -swiffers and pledge wipes: an inspections best friend.
> -STANDARDIZE.  It doesn't matter how good you are, if your coursemates are not at the same standard everyone will get jacked.
> -This one is a weird trick.  If you have hallways as your station job, sweep, mop and get rid of bootmarks at night, around 10:00.  In the morning sit a big guy on a fire blanket and drag him around once or twice.  It picks up the dust and lint and buffs the floor really nicely.
> -Ironing shirts: spray a healthy layer of starch, then let them sit for about 20 min before you iron.  This stops the iron from burning on the starch and leaving all the little black spots.
> -Clean the inside of your inspection toothpaste lid.  Yes, they will look there.
> -Always try to get your uniform and everything you can ready the night before.  It makes those 5:00 mornings SO much easier.
> 
> That's all I got right now, if I think of more I'll put them up.





			
				Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> An added note, if you're going to end up using 2 sets of toiletries, try not to make it blantently obvious. (Ex. brand new soap/toothpaste, dust on the shaving cream can, etc. etc.) The instructors aren't idiots, they know all the tricks cause they did basic before too, remember.
> 
> And to you guys that are freaked out that you're going to fail. Don't. The vast amount of people that I have seen fail from courses (and, apart from my basic, these are courses based more strongly on academics then a course like basic) are for medical reasons. So 1. Take good care of yourself and your body and 2. Make sure you get something which may appear small fixed before it becomes a bigger problem.
> 
> A big part of basic is attitude. The point of the course is to take guys and girls that know very little about the military and turn them into soldiers - it's impossible to be 100% prepared for it. Being physically fit is a start, but a big part I found was also keeping a positive attitude as much as possible, no matter how crappy the situation seemed. It's all part of a game, it's not the end of the world that there was a piece of lint on the bottom of the garbage can or water in the sink, even though it may seem that way. Fix it for next time and move on.
> 
> Don't freak too much about the classroom parts. Pay attention in class and don't sleep (alot more challenging then it sounds) and study before tests. Nothing out of the ordinary here. I don't know how that many people could have failed a basic nowadays for this sort of thing, the instructors are there to try and make you learn and pass. ASK QUESTIONS if you're not sure of something, the only stupid question is the one not asked.
> 
> Work together, and help out buddy when he/she needs it. They'll be there to help you. It's pretty hard to do basic on your own. It's been mentioned before, but looking out for yourself and yourself only isn't going to get you (or your course) very far. The faster everyone figures that out the better.
> 
> Good luck, and stop worrying so much!





			
				Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Paracowboys post on another thread.
> Answered all my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this advice in any number of threads, but you guys still aren't getting it, so I'll try again.
> 
> RELAX.
> 
> You're getting yourselves all worked up and freaking yourselves out over stupid crap. How do I pass this? What happens if I fail that? How many people failed your Basic? Did they get shot? Are they dog food now? If I sprain a follicle, will I be re-coursed?
> 
> Your instructors are professionals who fully intend to see every one of you become little Privates in our special club, we got goin' here. If you show up reasonably fit, with the proper attitude, and LISTEN TO THEM, that is exactly what will happen. You will pass, and join our cheery ranks.
> 
> People, literally THOUSANDS of men and women have undergone this training before you. They have passed, and without this website to hold their hands, and give pep talks, and group hugs. Nobody sang "Kumbaya" with me when I got on the bus. My Dad shook my hand, said "Don't ever quit", and that was it. And I sit here, with looking down from the giddy height of MCpl. If I can do it, so can you.
> 
> Stop panicking, do your PT, and THAT'S IT. That's it. It's that friggin' simple! There's no need to read any secret books. There's no requirement to study before you go. Everything you will need to learn will be taught to you, with the necessary Standard demonstrated (and whatever "cheats" and "hints" are applicable).
> 
> Read my thread on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT in the Training forum. It has several posts in it dealing with attitude. Now, for the sake of whatever Being you hold sacred (or profane, I'll swear by anything) RELAX.
> 
> Just some friendly advice. Feel free to ignore it. Most of you will, I'm sure.







And there are so many more good words of wisdom there.........................if you go and read.

Please don't confuse this FORUM with CHAT.


----------



## case.a

oh!  i remember reading about ironing.. someone said soemthing about spraying the starch on then waiting so it wont create the tiny black specs.... another way is to turn them inside out, spray them and let them sit for a second or two, then turn them back and iron them.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

case.a said:
			
		

> oh!  i remember reading about ironing.. someone said soemthing about spraying the starch on then waiting so it wont create the tiny black specs.... another way is to turn them inside out, spray them and let them sit for a second or two, then turn them back and iron them.



Or, you know, use a pressing cloth and save yourself the hassle  ;D


----------



## benny88

Or don't worry about it so much and save both yourselves the hassle. Nicely ironed shirts are great, but you'll have more to worry about then turning your shirts inside out.


----------



## Celticgirl

case.a said:
			
		

> oh!  i remember reading about ironing.. someone said soemthing about spraying the starch on then waiting so it wont create the tiny black specs.... another way is to turn them inside out, spray them and let them sit for a second or two, then turn them back and iron them.



Spray 20-25 cm. away from the shirt. There shouldn't be any black specks unless you are spraying too close to the shirt.


----------



## Roy Harding

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you guys need to be led around by the noses?  Seriously!  Go to the beginning and read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are so many more good words of wisdom there.........................if you go and read.
> 
> Please don't confuse this FORUM with CHAT.



Yes, they _do_ need to be led around by their noses.

As I recall - so did I, only there wasn't the Internet then - so somebody ACTUALLY grabbed my nose and led me around.

It worked.

Having said that - George is right - this isn't "Chat"


----------



## Cardstonkid

Some of the best BMQ tips I recieved were from staff! Just ask them, they will usually give a sniff if they think you deserve it.


----------



## Marinero2008

Do they let you bring a digital camera to Basic? Does anybody know? ...just curious. Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace

:

Read the whole topic and I think you will find the answer.


----------



## Marinero2008

Found it! Thanks. Rookie here...just needed a little push. Lesson learnt.  :-[


----------



## infanteer-it

Flashback to my IAP/BOTP:

Guys sleeping on top of their sheets in their PT gear freezing and getting a shitty night sleep. Me in my undies and carefully folded back blankets warm and getting a great night sleep. Funny how guys think saving 5 minutes in the morning is worth getting a shitty nights sleep. I didn't have a "ghost kit" because if a DS finds a few bits of stubble in my razor.... guess what...he doesn't care?!?! I use the damn thing! Just marks it down and it's one of my points to take care of next time. Often There was  a bit of soap residue in my dish and the DS didn't care because I was the only one that actually used my inspection soap. Size small tighty whities for my display undies? No way my big ol striped boxers folded up right dimensions but way high. Takes 20 seconds to fold a pair of boxers. 

The one thing that really pissed me off: They ALWAYS dinged me on my rain gear dimensions. I used to fold it up 11.5ish by 11.5 ish the night before, put it under my matress and press it down so it would flatten out to around 12x12. It looked perfect but damned PO would ding me for 12 1/4 inch by 12 3/8 inch rain gear. sigh.


----------



## Lumber

infanteer-it said:
			
		

> The one thing that really pissed me off: They ALWAYS dinged me on my rain gear dimensions. I used to fold it up 11.5ish by 11.5 ish the night before, put it under my matress and press it down so it would flatten out to around 12x12. It looked perfect but damned PO would ding me for 12 1/4 inch by 12 3/8 inch rain gear. sigh.



I got lucky! Through both IAP and BOTP not one of my section commander ever once measured anything, rain gear, underwear, combat shirts or what have you.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Like GW said there is no such thing as 100% if we need to find something wrong we will. Often we don’t need to. Concentrate on what you’re there for learning to be part of something important.



+1


----------



## Celticgirl

infanteer-it said:
			
		

> Guys sleeping on top of their sheets in their PT gear freezing and getting a shitty night sleep. Me in my undies and carefully folded back blankets warm and getting a great night sleep. Funny how guys think saving 5 minutes in the morning is worth getting a shitty nights sleep.



I've heard lots of people saying they did this - sleep on top of the blankets so as not to mess them up. I'd rather get a good night's sleep and get up a little earlier to make the bed. Thanks for letting me know it's not a crazy idea.


----------



## dangerboy

infanteer-it said:
			
		

> Guys sleeping on top of their sheets in their PT gear freezing and getting a shitty night sleep.



We had guys do that, one night the duty NCO gave us all bed drill.  That made most people realize it was a dumb idea.


----------



## Penny

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'd rather get a good night's sleep and get up a little earlier to make the bed.



I agree with Celticgirl on this one. Getting a good nights sleep sounds like a good idea and you are better prepared for the events of the next day. 
As for the morning prep - I noticed that lightly ironing the sheets and pillowcase looked really nice and didn't take that long. I'm curious for an instructors perspective on this. Is ironing the sheets and pillowcase something an instructor would consider cheating or being thorough ? 
Thoughts on this?


----------



## veale

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Read the whole topic and I think you will find the answer.



 yeah just don't take it into the feild


----------



## Marinero2008

veale said:
			
		

> yeah just don't take it into the feild



I won't. Don't want any of the instructors make me give it a funeral   ;D


----------



## eugenetswong

I can't believe that soap and soap dishes are being discussed after 3 years.

I took BMQ & SQ at Chilliwack, in the summer of 2007, brought 2 dishes and 2 bars of soap. In fact, I brought about 6 dishes and gave them away to those who needed them [I'm normally not so generous, but my mom and dad were involved in a multilevel marketing organization, so we had a lot of junk just kicking around]. Our washrooms had liquid soap and the liquid soap dispensers installed at the sinks. I only used my bar soap for showering. A roommate used body wash, and laid that out for inspection, and got no flack at all. I would try to not handle my soap very much when I used it in the showers, and I would never put it under running water. To let my soap dry, I would put it in the dish in an incorrect manner that allowed it to sit at an angle, and thus allow air circulation. Every now and then, after it had dried, I would switch it with the soap used for inspection. So, the inspection dish stayed as the inspection dish, and the shower dish stayed as the shower dish. Other than that, I only had 1 extra razor blade, so that I wouldn't have to waste time cleaning a razor blade. The way that I managed to get everything in place so easily was because we were required to have a towel at the bottom of the drawer, and the objects would leave an impression. If I lifted everything off of the towel, then you'd be able to see what went where.

Our course instructors never inspected the insides of our ruck sacks, so you could store stuff there, if you want to take a chance.  

There were other things that I did, and never got caught for it, but I don't want to say, just in case there is at least 1 course instructor that doesn't know.  Also, my course-mates got caught for the same thing. So, maybe those instructors were a bit more thorough.

During our course, we had a lot of people cheat during morning PT, which kind of bugged me, because I would be consistently the last few people to finish any given exercise. The only thing that I could do fast was sprint. I think that a lot of the instructors knew that I was trying because I never got jacked up for being weak or slow, even though I was often the 3rd slowest guy. So, don't worry, but you should still work out.

For those of you who don't know what to expect, that's fine. I suspect that you aren't supposed to know. I think that they want to train you and immerse you in the culture of being uninformed. Also, if you could be prepared, then why bother sending you to course?

That being said, I want to underscore what somebody said about instructors wanting to help you. It's true. There will be exceptions on each course, and some locations may be completely different, but for the most part, the instructors are brilliant and patient. The easiest physical test was the grenade test, and I failed it twice. I passed the C9 machine gun test really well, the first time, but still managed to fail the grenade test. I never once got jacked up for it. I never got teased for it. People understand that life isn't always easy, and that we're all different. For the grenade test, I had about 4 instructors help me, plus my IC. So, obviously, they're out to help us. In the C6 test, the instructor saw my hand shaking, so he just began to shoot the breeze with me. I thanked him afterwards, and mentioned that it helped me, and then he said something like, "I know, because your hand stopped shaking.".

Regarding the asking of questions, you really have to ask. I made the mistake of assuming that everything would be spelled out later on, but I never realized how bad I was doing, until about 3/4 of the way through the course. All instructors have experience. Some instructors don't have teaching skills. Therefore, you really have to make an effort to get the information that you need. My 2IC actually taught out of the PAM, and read from it. I wasn't able to learn from him very well. Even today, I still struggle with my drills.

That being said, I barely passed both courses, and honestly expected to be sent home. In fact, I pretty much quit. I just did whatever I was told, while expecting to be sent home after a short period of time. So, obviously, you'll have to take it from me with a bigger grain of salt than usual.


----------



## eugenetswong

spenco said:
			
		

> No, they can't touch you but they definately can and will swear.  It's the military for chrissakes not the girl guides...it would be pretty sad if they weren't allowed to swear.


I was told on course that they couldn't swear at us, even though the same instructor swore at us when we made mistakes. The thing is that he also swore when he wasn't mad. In fact, he was the nicest guy on the course, and never got mad. Every time I messed up, I felt bad because I think that I disappointed him. That's how nice he was. I think that people need to understand that most people aren't very articulate, and thus, have a difficult time expressing thoughts with precise words. Most of the swear words are really just filler words, if you think about it. I would feel bad if that instructor got charged or fined or kicked out of the military because of some swear-word rule.

As much as I disagree with swearing in any parts of our lives, I have admit that it is so common that it would really mess us all up, if we had to stop swearing right away.

Imagine a good instructor who is looking out for you. He could tell you to pick up your belongings and be ready at such and such a time, or he could tell you to pick up your shit and be ready at such and such a time. I honestly think that a lot of people would struggle to find a decent replacement for the swear words, because it's such a strong habit for them.

I hope that I'm not misusing this thread. I know that this is supposed to be a thread on tips for BMQ.


----------



## adaminc

Here is a tip I use at home for keeping my razors (mach 3 turbo) longer, sharper, and cleaner. I let it sit in a jar of rubbing alcohol (1/4 filled), it has a lid so it doesnt evaporate and the fumes dont knock me out. The first time I used it, I was amazed at how well it cleaned the blade, just swishing it around, you could see crud float off almost instantly. I know that rubbing alcohol is probably not the best thing to keep around during BMQ, but a small squirt bottle (like those nose spray bottles) with some rubbing alcohol would make it easier. Maybe keep the bottle in a ziplock bag, or small tupperware container. Plus it dries rapidly 

Dont burn down the building!


----------



## sober_ruski

probably worth putting it here.

get sun screen that comes in a spray bottle, not that squishy stuff. sucks when all that white goo blows up all over your vest pouch.

get soap dish for cam paint. the canex yellow ones fit all 3 colours perfectly, will keep assploding campaint from happening. 

i'm not even going to mention what happens when sun screen, and all 3 tubes assplode at ones  :blotto: :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

adaminc said:
			
		

> Here is a tip I use at home for keeping my razors (mach 3 turbo) longer, sharper, and cleaner. I let it sit in a jar of rubbing alcohol (1/4 filled), it has a lid so it doesnt evaporate and the fumes dont knock me out. The first time I used it, I was amazed at how well it cleaned the blade, just swishing it around, you could see crud float off almost instantly. I know that rubbing alcohol is probably not the best thing to keep around during BMQ, but a small squirt bottle (like those nose spray bottles) with some rubbing alcohol would make it easier. Maybe keep the bottle in a ziplock bag, or small tupperware container. Plus it dries rapidly
> 
> Dont burn down the building!



Or...have 2 razors...one for use and one for inspection?  I am sure your idea works but...I am not sure how much time I would waste on this when the old tried-and-true way of 'having 2' is SO damn easy.   >


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Or...have 2 razors...one for use and one for inspection?  I am sure your idea works but...I am not sure how much time I would waste on this when the old tried-and-true way of 'having 2' is SO damn easy.   >



Exactly! Best tip for recruits: "work smarter, not harder." If theres an easier way of doing things that doesn't break the rules, its not "cheating," its ingenuity. The CF is built on ingenuity and resourcefulness (in addition to those situtations where hard work is the only solution).


----------



## 88rustang07

Springroll said:
			
		

> According to the joining package, it states that no food is to be brought. It will be confiscated. Also, no food or beverages are to be consumed in your quarters.



What happens if it's past dinner and your hungry? I am 145 lbs and have a very fast metabolism, so I don't eat a lot but I eat several times a day... suck it up, or can I just wonder and get food?


----------



## dukkadukka

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> What happens if it's past dinner and your hungry? I am 145 lbs and have a very fast metabolism, so I don't eat a lot but I eat several times a day... suck it up, or can I just wonder and get food?



Good question cause I had it myself... I'm a HUGE eater... and the harder I work, the hungrier I get.  In my civilian life now, I eat about two of every meal!!


----------



## aesop081

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> What happens if it's past dinner and your hungry? I am 145 lbs and have a very fast metabolism, so I don't eat a lot but I eat several times a day... suck it up, or can I just wonder and get food?



Get used to going without.....for the first few weeks anyways.


----------



## 88rustang07

Are you allowed to keep like a power bar in your pocket? Ha ha ha or will I have to tape them to my leg?


----------



## adaminc

It will probably depend on who is running the course, but I would assume that no you aren't allowed since it is food.


----------



## babaganoosh

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to keep like a power bar in your pocket? Ha ha ha or will I have to tape them to my leg?



what if you hide it in the ol' "balloon knot"?


----------



## fire_guy686

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to keep like a power bar in your pocket? Ha ha ha or will I have to tape them to my leg?



I'm definitely going to go with no on that one. If you want to try by all means but definitely let us know how you make out.   Just Kidding


----------



## DONT_PANIC

fire_guy686 said:
			
		

> I'm definitely going to go with no on that one. If you want to try by all means but definitely let us know how you make out.   Just Kidding



I would have thought that as long as the powerbar was properly kit-marked, there would be no issue


----------



## xena

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> I was told on course that they couldn't swear at us, even though the same instructor swore at us when we made mistakes. The thing is that he also swore when he wasn't mad. In fact, he was the nicest guy on the course, and never got mad. Every time I messed up, I felt bad because I think that I disappointed him. That's how nice he was. I think that people need to understand that most people aren't very articulate, and thus, have a difficult time expressing thoughts with precise words. Most of the swear words are really just filler words, if you think about it. I would feel bad if that instructor got charged or fined or kicked out of the military because of some swear-word rule.
> 
> As much as I disagree with swearing in any parts of our lives, I have admit that it is so common that it would really mess us all up, if we had to stop swearing right away.
> 
> Imagine a good instructor who is looking out for you. He could tell you to pick up your belongings and be ready at such and such a time, or he could tell you to pick up your crap and be ready at such and such a time. I honestly think that a lot of people would struggle to find a decent replacement for the swear words, because it's such a strong habit for them.
> 
> I hope that I'm not misusing this thread. I know that this is supposed to be a thread on tips for BMQ.



Yeah, I was told that the instructors couldn't swear at us too.  That was in Cornwallis in 1990.  The Master Corporal was reading off and explaining some of the regulations in place regarding the conduct of candidates and instructors.  In fact the exact words were "Oh yeah, and we can't f*****g swear at you, either."  "Okay," I thought, "here's one of those rules that's going to be more theoretical, than practical."

The best advice I got was on the plane going to Nova Scotia.  "Check your brain at the gate, and pick it up on the way out."  Don't bother trying to figure out _*why*_ they are making you do stuff, just do it.  Do what you're told, when you're told, and you'll be okay.  At various points in the course, they will make your life miserable - it will seem like you will not be able to do anything right.  That's part of the course.

They want to see how you deal with stress.  If you can't handle someone swearing and yelling obscenities at you, you're really going to fall apart when people are shooting at you.  That's the point.  Can you just filter out the bad stuff, hear the instructions that you are given within all that racket of yelling and profanity, and still do your best at the task at hand?  If so, then you may have potential as a soldier.

It may not be Politically Correct, or polite, or even within Labour Relation guidelines, but then again, neither is being shot at.  That is the grim, hard, reality that they are trying to prepare you for.  Can you imagine trying to take the Taleban to Labour Relations?

_In a wavering, high pitched voice:_ "You shot at me, and that made me feel very bad.  I cried so much I couldn't work for the rest of the day.  It really hurt my feelings.  I had to take six months off of stress leave.  I'm still in counselling for it."

_In heavily accented English:_  "Well, you know, it was nothing personal.  It is just my destiny to fulfil Allah's will and kill you, you infidel pig.  I'll try to do it again, whenever possible, and with God's help I will succeed.  But I expect it to be natural for you to feel badly about this, since once I succeed in killing you, you will be condemned to the fires of hell forever, which is what infidel scum like you deserve."

_In a wavering, high pitched voice:_ "Bwaaaah, aaaah, aaaah..."

Is it just me, or does it seem like the real world needs people a little tougher than that?

This does not mean I condone any real abuse under any circumstances.  However, if one is inclined to make a fuss everytime they hear a rough word, maybe they're more cut out for the monastery rather than the military.

And for the record, I am a retired soldier, posting from a monastery.  No kidding.


----------



## eugenetswong

xena said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does it seem like the real world needs people a little tougher than that?
> 
> This does not mean I condone any real abuse under any circumstances.  However, if one is inclined to make a fuss everytime they hear a rough word, maybe they're more cut out for the monastery rather than the military.



I agree that the world needs tougher people. I think that they need to be exposed to more adversity. They need to know what it means to suffer without any long term consequences. I was on the train this week. A woman was complaining about the seats in Comfort class, aboard Via's Canadian. I think that she really has no idea of what it means to be uncomfortable. She was an inconsiderate overweight woman who chatted almost all night long. If she knew what real adversity meant, then she would have been content with her situation.

That being said, I don't think that the military needs to swear to toughen up the soldiers. They just need to focus on giving adversity, or exposing us to adversity. To avoid swearing, they need to find other replacements, and to become more articulate. Paying attention to the rhythm of the sentence would help also.


----------



## Buddy336

From an instructor's point of view: I EXPECT the sheets to be ironed but I don't want to burn myself when I check your iron for water.


----------



## Buddy336

Need to be more articulated... Are you saying they send the dumbest less articulated and less edumacated people to form the best soldiers in the world ?


----------



## eugenetswong

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> Need to be more articulated... Are you saying they send the dumbest less articulated and less edumacated people to form the best soldiers in the world ?



I wouldn't say that they are the dumbest. They are definitely quite smart.

They aren't the most articulated. They should be more articulated. That could reduce the amount of swearing, and allow them to speak clearly about the various topics. There were many times when I didn't understand them. Also, for some reason, it is common among the soldiers that I met to ask, "Is there any questions?". Until BMQ, I have never heard that, even among foreigners. I found it very distracting.

As for education, there are a lot of soldiers without university/college education, so they definitely aren't the most educated.

As for the best soldiers in the world, I think that they are the best. I was just suggesting how they could improve. Also, please take note of the phrase, "To avoid swearing". This indicates the purpose of being more articulated. In that context, becoming more articulated isn't to compensate for lack of education or stupidity. Okay? Are we all clear now?


----------



## xena

Plus, it's actually the emotional response that is being addressed.  If one is prone to (or has irrationally strong) emotional responses to what other people say, IMHO, you'll have a particularly hard time as a soldier.  Sure, they could be "more articulate", and not swear at all, but that can defeat the purpose of seeing if one has what it takes to "tune out" the crazy stuff, and just get on with what needs to be done.

Again though, I would like to point out that I am not condoning verbal or emotional abuse (because I've seen and heard both happen and wasn't impressed).  I am just saying, that from a soldier's point of view, someone swearing at me does not constitute either.  It's just noise.  Treat the actual swear words as noise, and you'll be okay.


----------



## aesop081

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> and allow them to speak clearly about the various topics.



I'm sorry that i have to join this little conversation, after all i'm just an uneducated, cursing slimeball  :




> As for education, there are a lot of soldiers without university/college education, so they definitely aren't the most educated.



Education and intelligence are 2 fucking different things. I have met university graduates who are the dumbest fucks in the world.


----------



## xena

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have met university graduates who are the dumbest ****s in the world.



+1.  A degree has nothing to do with how smart you are.  It has to do with how long you spent in school.  End of.


----------



## Greymatters

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> They aren't the most articulated. They should be more articulated.  That could reduce the amount of swearing, and allow them to speak clearly about the various topics.



I don't know what unit you were with, but many of the soldiers in the CF are quite articulate.  Don't judge the entire CF by your brief association with a small segment of its employees.



			
				eugenetswong said:
			
		

> There were many times when I didn't understand them. Also, for some reason, it is common among the soldiers that I met to ask, "Is there any questions?". Until BMQ, I have never heard that, even among foreigners. I found it very distracting.



Being such a large country, we actually do have some varied dialects and pronunciations from coast to coast to coast, and even a few people who have a different first language than others, so expect some misuse of words when it comes to plurals.  Proper grammar and enunciation isn't always possible.  Plus, I knew a few instructors who talked that way on purpose as part of their 'old school' image. 



			
				eugenetswong said:
			
		

> As for education, there are a lot of soldiers without university/college education, so they definitely aren't the most educated.



Uh... like already mentioned, ever hear of 'life experience'?  There are more skills sets out there other than whats available at an academic facility...
Out on a patrol, I'd rather have a guy who used to be a hunting guide from interior BC than an English Major from UofT.  



			
				eugenetswong said:
			
		

> As for the best soldiers in the world, I think that they are the best. I was just suggesting how they could improve. Also, please take note of the phrase, "To avoid swearing". This indicates the purpose of being more articulated. In that context, becoming more articulated isn't to compensate for lack of education or stupidity. Okay? Are we all clear now?



I think you've got some evaluation/loyalty issues going here - on one hand they're a bunch of inarticulate uneducated unwashed masses, and then on the other hand you say they are the best soldiers in the world?  Which is it gonna be?  

And what's with your comments about the swearing?  Did you actually tell anyone you didnt like it and ask them to stop, or are you just complaining about it here?


----------



## armyvern

You found:


> "Is there any questions?"


 distracting??

This question is one that you will hear throughout your time in the service ... get ready for it.

It is how we, who pass on orders or info, etc ...

Confirm that our pers took it in ... "learned", "got educated", "understood our drift" so to speak. Isn't that what you want?

If we didn't ask this at each opportune moment (and you have a LOT of them coming) how the heck (Please note that I deleted the word 'hell' that I so wanted to put in there) are we supposed to find out if there's any questions?

Did you give communal answers of "No Sir?" It's quite like the communal answer given to the other question you are about to become quite familiar with - that being, "Is that UNDERSTOOD (or a simple "Understood"?)? To which one says "Yes, Sir." Or perhaps the opposite response if necessary.


----------



## adaminc

I am wondering if his "Is there any questions?" statement pertains to the whole articulation speech in that the question starts with "Is" instead of "Are". I have never heard anyone ask "Is there any questions?" but I have heard "Are there any questions?". If that's not what he meant, then I must wonder if he ever went to school at all, because I never had a class where the teacher/professor did not ask if anyone had any questions, I would say you get pretty used to it after a while.


----------



## Kat Stevens

My guess is it's the "are" vs "is" thing.  If you find THAT distracting, might I humbly suggest you try your best to avoid any firefights in the future?  Those can be terribly distracting, what with all bullets flying around, explosions, and all that nasty swearing, which really adds nothing to the business at hand.


----------



## eugenetswong

xena said:
			
		

> Again though, I would like to point out that I am not condoning verbal or emotional abuse (because I've seen and heard both happen and wasn't impressed).  I am just saying, that from a soldier's point of view, someone swearing at me does not constitute either.  It's just noise.  Treat the actual swear words as noise, and you'll be okay.



Did you read what I said earlier in the discussion? I'd like to think that I already indicated that I treated it like noise.


----------



## eugenetswong

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that i have to join this little conversation, after all i'm just an uneducated, cursing slimeball  :
> 
> 
> 
> Education and intelligence are 2 ******* different things. I have met university graduates who are the dumbest ****s in the world.



You don't have to join this conversation. Nobody does. You are comparing education and intelligence. I am not.

Maybe my statistics are wrong. I'll trust you if you say that the average person doesn't go on to college/university. If my statistics are wrong, then I'll just take back what I said.

I never meant to comment about the about the intelligence level. In fact, I never wanted to comment about the education level, but somebody asked me about it, and so I replied.

I originally only meant to suggest a way to avoid swearing, yet still apply the pressure necessary to the soldier.

Do we understand each other yet?


----------



## xena

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> Did you read what I said earlier in the discussion? I'd like to think that I already indicated that I treated it like noise.


Well, I just went back and looked back at your posts, and no, I did not find that you indicated that.  Besides, isn't this where the "old salts" give the newbies tips for making it through boot camp, rather than some folks who have recently made it through complaining about the experience?





			
				eugenetswong said:
			
		

> You don't have to join this conversation. Nobody does...  Do we understand each other yet?


I'll also advise you to be careful who you are terse with.  There are plenty of folks here who have _lifetimes_ of experience.  They are trying to pass on their wisdom to you.  Being a little more humble and appreciative will help immensely.

But, believe it or not, we understand your point.  We are just trying to guide you to a way of thinking in which it is not that important.

I suggest reading "Picking Up the Brass" by Eddie Nugent.  It's a great read and very funny.  It's available through Amazon.


----------



## eugenetswong

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I don't know what unit you were with, but many of the soldiers in the CF are quite articulate.  Don't judge the entire CF by your brief association with a small segment of its employees.



Okay.



> Being such a large country, we actually do have some varied dialects and pronunciations from coast to coast to coast, and even a few people who have a different first language than others, so expect some misuse of words when it comes to plurals.  Proper grammar and enunciation isn't always possible.



All the instructors are in the same province, and all of them seemed to speak English as a first language, and they consistently asked it in the same way. I even asked if this was a military way of asking that question. Consistently, all across the board, they said that it was bad English. That totally surprised me, because I didn't expect it to be so common.



> Uh... like already mentioned, ever hear of 'life experience'?  There are more skills sets out there other than whats available at an academic facility...
> Out on a patrol, I'd rather have a guy who used to be a hunting guide from interior BC than an English Major from UofT.



Uh... like already mentioned. I agree.  I'd rather have that guy too.



> I think you've got some evaluation/loyalty issues going here - on one hand they're a bunch of inarticulate uneducated unwashed masses, and then on the other hand you say they are the best soldiers in the world?  Which is it gonna be?



There are no evaluation/loyalty issues here. I didn't think of them as unwashed. You got that impression from your own interpretation. I know for a fact that I don't think of them unwashed and inarticulate. There's room for improvement, when it comes to becoming articulate, but I would never accuse them of being inarticulate.



> And what's with your comments about the swearing?  Did you actually tell anyone you didnt like it and ask them to stop, or are you just complaining about it here?



Are you just asking a rhetorical question? I didn't bring it up on course. I'm just making a general suggestion.


----------



## aesop081

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> I originally only meant to suggest



Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## eugenetswong

xena said:
			
		

> Well, I just went back and looked back at your posts, and no, I did not find that you indicated that.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712/post-697696.html#msg697696

You even replied to the message. I didn't specifically say it, but the story seems to indicate that I wasn't rattled, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## eugenetswong

adaminc said:
			
		

> I am wondering if his "Is there any questions?" statement pertains to the whole articulation speech in that the question starts with "Is" instead of "Are". I have never heard anyone ask "Is there any questions?" but I have heard "Are there any questions?". If that's not what he meant, then I must wonder if he ever went to school at all, because I never had a class where the teacher/professor did not ask if anyone had any questions, I would say you get pretty used to it after a while.



Yes, it's way that the question starts with "Is" instead of "Are".

Giving the students a chance to ask questions is a good thing. Every teacher/instructor should give students a chance to ask questions.

Maybe it's just the people in my province.


----------



## xena

eugenetswong said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712/post-697696.html#msg697696
> 
> You even replied to the message. I didn't specifically say it, but the story seems to indicate that I wasn't rattled, wouldn't you agree?



Obviously I don't.  You didn't specifically say it, nor IMHO, did you imply it.  But that's one of the problems with text-only communications - things like verbal emphasis and body language are missing, so it is very easy to misunderstand each other.  For now, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and read your following comments as if you attempted to imply that.  Does that work for you?

And, no, I'm pretty sure it's not the people in your province (I'm in your province too!).


----------



## eugenetswong

xena said:
			
		

> Obviously I don't.  You didn't specifically say it, nor IMHO, did you imply it.  But that's one of the problems with text-only communications - things like verbal emphasis and body language are missing, so it is very easy to misunderstand each other.  For now, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and read your following comments as if you attempted to imply that.  Does that work for you?
> 
> And, no, I'm pretty sure it's not the people in your province (I'm in your province too!).



Yeah, that works for me.

Thanks for pointing out your province. I didn't think to check.


----------



## xdestrox

Seems like it's better just to do what you're told in the long run though it may be less convenient than resorting to short cuts and tricks. The staff aren't stupid, and you're probably insulting their intelligence by thinking you'll get away with it.


----------



## George Wallace

xdestrox said:
			
		

> Seems like it's better just to do what you're told in the long run though it may be less convenient than resorting to short cuts and tricks. The staff aren't stupid, and you're probably insulting their intelligence by thinking you'll get away with it.



It's not like the Staff have never done any of this before.


It is something that many "oxygen thieves" have never though about; all the rest of us breath oxygen too.


----------



## 2 Cdo

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It's not like the Staff have never done any of this before.
> 
> 
> It is something that many "oxygen thieves" have never though about; all the rest of us breath oxygen too.



George, recruits are just like my two boys when they were growing up. They fail to grasp that we were all in there spot at one time or another and thus know all the "tricks". Like Celticgirl said, get a good nights sleep, and wake up 5 minutes earlier!

Tricks don't help you going through life, they just expose you as a troop who will cut corners and try to fool the system. Troops like that can never be trusted!


----------



## Buddy336

...and are dealt with along with their comrades.


----------



## Zepish

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> They fail to grasp that we were all in there spot at one time or another and thus know all the "tricks". Like Celticgirl said, get a good nights sleep, and wake up 5 minutes earlier!
> 
> Tricks don't help you going through life, they just expose you as a troop who will cut corners and try to fool the system. Troops like that can never be trusted!



I agree, im very new at the whole army lifestyle, i finished my BMQ and i graduate this thursday then off to Edmonton for Battle school.

A Tip: Dont cut corners or take the easy way out. Keep your kit always up to standards. If you move something put it back. You dont want to be rushing trying to get it all done for the next day, ghost kits i found a pain, you have to hide it then set it up again, and find a place for your day to day kit, Dont bother. At the end of the day WASH it!  We had people on the platoon that would wear the same combats for days and would stink unacceptable so they made the platoon lable (number our combats and inspect them everyday) Dont cut corners because you will only screw yourself and your buddies!! If you think of something smart , TRUST ME the instructors already thought of it. you wont win, listen and do what your told its simple. my bed would pass inspection with a thing or 2 wrong and at the end of the day i would come up and it would be flipped. deal with it and move on. ( and do not sleep on your sheets enjoy what little sleep you get under nice warm sheets) it takes 2 minutes to make it again if you sleep in in properly ( you will learn) Dutty staff with chew you out. trust me i know this first hand. i was so tired i blacked out and woke up with a ROAR and 30 seconds to get undressed and under my sheets. I dont think i ever moved so fast in my life. 

you get told what needs to be done at O group the night before so write it down and do it. If you dont know, dont bother the instructor ask your CS or SC they will help you. work as a team. And ive seen this to many times (your not a civi anymore) dont lip off or give attitude by pouting or say i cant do this, many have done it before you if they can you can. 

Basically Show some pride in what you do. do it to the best of your ability no one is perfect but try to be. 

MIR: If you are not passing out, dying or dont have broken bones, Dont bother going if you miss to many classes you will get re coursed.  (Dont think its smart to ask to go to the MIR because you dont want to do morning PT because if you lie , you fail at life. (Ive seen it alot during my 13 weeks at BMQ)

If you work hard you will have a good time, its hard but fun and at the end of the day you will only make yourself better. 

hope this is somewhat useful . 

Cheers,


----------



## PMedMoe

Zepish said:
			
		

> MIR: If you are not passing out, dying or dont have broken bones, Dont bother going if you miss to many classes you will get re coursed.



Wow, great medical advice!  :  So, if you have a pulled muscle, dislocated joint or half the skin gone off your feet, you should just carry on?


----------



## 2 Cdo

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, great medical advice!  :  So, if you have a pulled muscle, dislocated joint or half the skin gone off your feet, you should just carry on?



After 20+ years serving I would tell my troops to go to the MIR for ANY medical issues, and to fill out a CF98 if applicable. 

Zepish, ignoring a medical issue will only make it worse. Instead of losing you for a couple of days light duties we lose you for 2-3 months because you now need surgery for the injury.


----------



## benny88

Zepish said:
			
		

> Basically Show some pride in what you do.



   There it is. Take heed of that sentence if you are going to BMQ or BMOQ. You will fail, you will be punished, deal with it. Many people are here looking for shortcuts on how to make it through Basic as quickly and painlessly as possible rather than looking to absorb what Basic attempts to instill in you. If you take pride in everything from your field craft to your parade boots your staff and platoon mates will notice and your life will be much easier if they respect you.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Zepish, ignoring a medical issue will only make it worse. Instead of losing you for a couple of days light duties we lose you for 2-3 months because you now need surgery for the injury.



+1
If you're not at 100%, there are always tasks you can do to contribute to your unit. If you break yourself completely because you were too proud to fix yourself, your usefulness just dropped severely.


----------



## benny88

Zepish said:
			
		

> MIR: If you are not passing out, dying or dont have broken bones, Dont bother going if you miss to many classes you will get re coursed.



2 Cdo and PMedMoe, I respect your experience and defer to you on the issue of service related injuries. But if I may politely remind you about the frustrating system at CFLRS right now, which causes Zepish's comment, although an exaggeration, to be not as ridiculous as it seems.



			
				2 Cdo said:
			
		

> After 20+ years serving I would tell my troops to go to the MIR for ANY medical issues, and to fill out a CF98 if applicable.
> 
> Zepish, ignoring a medical issue will only make it worse. Instead of losing you for a couple of days light duties we lose you for 2-3 months because you now need surgery for the injury.



Agreed, IF it's a legitimate injury, which a member in a unit probably would have before seeking medical attention. This is not always the case at BMQ/BMOQ. This is a bit of a derail, but I must defend Zepish a little bit because CFLRS is rife with MIR commandos. Of course of course of course you should go to the MIR for a legitimate injury, but it is undesirable to become labelled as one who doesn't know the difference between hurtin' and hurt. That being said, I'd take a 13 week recourse over a bum knee for the rest of my life anytime.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

"You are the only person who knows when you cross the line from *hurting* to hurt.  There are always time when we are 'hurting', and you should expect that...PT..ruckmarches, diggin in for the first time, puttin an attack in, etc.  If you are hurt, then you are injured.  That's when you go to the MIR."

Thats my dumbed-down advice IAW the KISS principle.


----------



## PMedMoe

There's MIR commandos everywhere.  If you are *legitimately* injured, go to the MIR.  Let other people think what they want about it.

The system at CFLRS is frustrating?  Try going to a civilian emergency room.  I'm getting a good chuckle when I hear about people who think 20 minutes is too long to wait for a blood draw and six months is too long to wait for (non-emergency) surgery.  :  Wait until they retire from the CF, they'll see what waiting really is!  >


----------



## 2 Cdo

benny88 said:
			
		

> 2 Cdo and PMedMoe, I respect your experience and defer to you on the issue of service related injuries. But if I may politely remind you about the frustrating system at CFLRS right now, which causes Zepish's comment, although an exaggeration, to be not as ridiculous as it seems.
> 
> Agreed, IF it's a legitimate injury, which a member in a unit probably would have before seeking medical attention. This is not always the case at BMQ/BMOQ. This is a bit of a derail, but I must defend Zepish a little bit because CFLRS is rife with MIR commandos. Of course of course of course you should go to the MIR for a legitimate injury, but it is undesirable to become labelled as one who doesn't know the difference between hurtin' and hurt. That being said, I'd take a 13 week recourse over a bum knee for the rest of my life anytime.



Your last line sums it up perfectly. A recourse for an injury is a better alternative to a medical release, because you were afraid of being labelled an "MIR Commando".


----------



## Eye In The Sky

MIR Commando reminds me of what our Marching NCOs used to say when our platoon would be forming-up on Basic in Corn-hollis in '89....

"Sick, lame, and lazy, fall into the rear!"


----------



## PMedMoe

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> MIR Commando reminds me of what our Marching NCOs used to say when our platoon would be forming-up on Basic in Corn-hollis in '89....
> 
> "Sick, lame, and lazy, fall into the rear!"



Yep, sometimes we almost had a whole extra squad.  Although, it was pretty funny when we were practicing for the Drill Test and the instructor started pointing people out:

"You will be on Sick Parade tomorrow and you and you......"


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ok that is funny because it is true!  Week 7 Drill Test   ;D


----------



## Run away gun

Zepish said:
			
		

> I agree, im very new at the whole army lifestyle, i finished my BMQ and i graduate this thursday then off to Edmonton for Battle school.



You should probably take down the PPCLI regimenta lcrest then until you have earned it.




> MIR: If you are not passing out, dying or dont have broken bones, Dont bother going if you miss to many classes you will get re coursed.  (Dont think its smart to ask to go to the MIR because you dont want to do morning PT because if you lie , you fail at life. (Ive seen it alot during my 13 weeks at BMQ



While I understand where you are coming from not wanting to be in CFLRS any longer than necessary, there is no point in pushing yourself into an injury that you will never fully recovery from for something as silly in the grand scheme of things as basic training. There are plenty of times in your military career where you will be pushed to your limits, but almost never will anybody in your chain of command advocate that you keep aggravating an existing injury. What could be a 5 or 10 day chit then becomes a 6 month category, or worse causes permenant damage.


----------



## danchapps

Run away gun said:
			
		

> There are plenty of times in your military career where you will be pushed to your limits, but almost never will anybody in your chain of command advocate that you keep aggravating an existing injury. What could be a 5 or 10 day chit then becomes a 6 month category, or worse causes permenant damage.



I second that. As I've mentioned before, I injured my ankles in week 11, and they have never fully recovered due to the fact I was too much of a pain to get them looked at. I soldiered on, and still have occasional pain. Had I sought medical attention when I first noticed the pain I wouldn't have the issues now. Although it's not a Cat, it still sucks having to deal with every month to two months when it flares. If every you are hurt, get looked at or you'll regret it!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Also if you are hurt and do NOT report it, your CoC will not be able to read your mind and fill out that EXTREMELY important CF98.

My back injury from a jump in 1992 was documented well (including a CF98).  When I filed with VAC in 2005, that CF98 was EXTREMELY important.  I can't stress that enough how important that may be in later life.  I now have a documented case with VAC, a recognized injury from a military related duty.  If some day, I can't walk or work in the CF anymore, you can't imagine how important that is, and the key document in the whole thing is the CF98 that my Coy Commander filled out properly.

CF98s are very important documents.  You can't have a CF98 for an injury that you never reported.  You can't reasonably get one 10, 20, 30 years later, when you need it.  Now I am not saying that you need or will get a CF98 for every little scratch and cut, but you WILL get one for an injury that warrants it, IF and only IF you report to the MIR for assessment/treatment  and IF you engage your CoC  in that process.

Lastly, just because you have a documented injury, even one with VAC, it does NOT mean you will be released.  IAW my VAC file, I have a 10% disability, lumbar spine.  I receive a pension for that monthly.  I have never had any MELs (except 2 months immediately following the jump/injury), I have never been on a T-CAT, I hold a Med Cat of 1 1 1 2 2 5 and meet all the Universality of Service requirements.  Being injured is NOT a career stopper.  My Med File contains all the documentation, including the VAC doctors assessment.  I just completed my aircrew medical parts I and II for my (hopefully) next MOC last week, with a clean bill of health.

IMO, the best thing you can do, in the long run, is let the system work for you.  It did for me.  And I still have my CF career today.


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Also if you are hurt and do NOT report it, your CoC will not be able to read your mind and fill out that EXTREMELY important CF98.
> 
> My back injury from a jump in 1992 was documented well (including a CF98).  When I filed with VAC in 2005, that CF98 was EXTREMELY important.  I can't stress that enough how important that may be in later life.  I now have a documented case with VAC, a recognized injury from a military related duty.  If some day, I can't walk or work in the CF anymore, you can't imagine how important that is, and the key document in the whole thing is the CF98 that my Coy Commander filled out properly.
> 
> CF98s are very important documents.  You can't have a CF98 for an injury that you never reported.  You can't reasonably get one 10, 20, 30 years later, when you need it.  Now I am not saying that you need or will get a CF98 for every little scratch and cut, but you WILL get one for an injury that warrants it, IF and only IF you report to the MIR for assessment/treatment  and IF you engage your CoC  in that process.
> 
> Lastly, just because you have a documented injury, even one with VAC, it does NOT mean you will be released.  IAW my VAC file, I have a 10% disability, lumbar spine.  I receive a pension for that monthly.  I have never had any MELs (except 2 months immediately following the jump/injury), I have never been on a T-CAT, I hold a Med Cat of 1 1 1 2 2 5 and meet all the Universality of Service requirements.  Being injured is NOT a career stopper.  My Med File contains all the documentation, including the VAC doctors assessment.  I just completed my aircrew medical parts I and II for my (hopefully) next MOC last week, with a clean bill of health.
> 
> IMO, the best thing you can do, in the long run, is let the system work for you.  It did for me.  And I still have my CF career today.



I wish my father had done so back in his uniform days; it's depressing seeing the photos of him in the CF and having him recollect today - he loved too much it seems.


----------



## Hawky225

CF98s are important to fill out, but it's rare for anything in BMQ to be serious enough to rate a disability. One of my platoonmates and myself both seriously sprained our ankles before the 14k ruck, and it wasn't until afterwards during the FOBs that a sergeant came out to complete the forms. By that time, I had already resprained it twice, and she had resprained it five times on the 14k before dropping out. Although they were serious enough injuries to fill out CF98s, the sergeant basically told us, this is basic, shit happens. On that note however, another guy from my section went down in the first week. I don't know how he got medically cleared in the first place, but he already had damaged knees before getting to NRTD. On our first room inspection, he came to attention and both legs gave out; he dislocated one kneecap, and the hairline fracture in his other kneecap became complete. It was over two weeks of hobbling on crutches before they finally pulled him out of our platoon into PAT, and that was after he tripped going up stairs, passing out from pain and shock. Chances are, that's a career stopper, along with affecting the rest of his life. In his case, the CF98's a must.


----------



## PMedMoe

Hawky225 said:
			
		

> she had resprained it five times on the 14k before dropping out.



No offense, but I find that difficult to believe.  If she had actually sprained her ankle more than once, I hardly think she would be able carry on with a march.  She may have twisted it a few times on the march and the old injury was not yet healed.  Just another reason to hit the MIR before you get *really* hurt.


----------



## ARMY_101

Would CF98's be kept on the base where the injury occurred, or given back to the unit to be placed on permanent record?  I tore two ligaments in my foot in the infamous Meaford tank ruts this summer and I'd like to keep my own copy of my CF98 just in case.  Would that be something to go through the unit, or base?


----------



## George Wallace

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Would CF98's be kept on the base where the injury occurred, or given back to the unit to be placed on permanent record?  I tore two ligaments in my foot in the infamous Meaford tank ruts this summer and I'd like to keep my own copy of my CF98 just in case.  Would that be something to go through the unit, or base?



ALWAYS KEEP A COPY.  Keep a copy before you hand it in.  Keep copies of the Witness Statements before you hand them in.  Never trust the Filing System of any organization, CF or Civilian, to keep accurate records.  It is your life and health.

I might add, keep copies of all your documents, Posting Messages, Crse Messages, Pay Statements, PERs, PDRs, Memos, Redresses, etc.  It is only for your own good at a later date when you MAY need them to sort out an Administrative Problem.


----------



## Lil_T

So... we should keep a binder as soon as we get in?  Sound advice George.  I think my husband has paperwork in our filebox going back to his reserve days way back in 93.


----------



## Xx_Chuckles_xX

This is all such great advice, thank you. 
I think I will stay the heck away from ghost kits/shortcuts. They seem to do more harm than good. Besides, a little extra work won't end up killing me in the end.


----------



## ARMY_101

Here's a few someone in our section learned:

- Don't hide your last minute garbage in your sleeping bag.  Staff will check.  And wonder why there's chocolate bar wrappers in the thing you sleep in.


----------



## George Wallace

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Here's a few someone in our section learned:
> 
> - Don't hide your last minute garbage in your sleeping bag.  Staff will check.  And wonder why there's chocolate bar wrappers in the thing you sleep in.



Obviously someone wasn't acquainted with the pockets of the uniform they wear.    ;D


----------



## ARMY_101

This was the same person who wore mountain bike gloves for the cool factor (another do-not do...) who wanted to get into Intelligence


----------



## brihard

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> This was the same person who wore mountain bike gloves for the cool factor (another do-not do...) who wanted to get into Intelligence



Ugh. Please tell me this guy wears a different cap badge.


----------



## ARMY_101

Sure does, thankfully.


----------



## George Wallace

Cornflake?


----------



## ARMY_101

I only wish   He passed his training which means he now wears a certain Hamilton-area unit's badge.  He's more than deserving of a cornflake though.  You know the Simpson's book of _Don't Do What Johnny Don't Do Does_?  He was Johnny    He made us either very happy  ;D or very sad  :crybaby: with his lack of judgement and knowledge.


----------



## S.Stewart

Standards exist everywhere, both in and out of the Canadian Forces, and they are in place for a reason, no matter how pointless they may seem. I have always been taught in any field of work, be it technical or otherwise, to plan ahead, take the extra five minutes and do it right. 

I am sure those of you who believe in cutting corners to meet standards at BMQ, would not want to live in an apartment building where the engineer was lazy, and or trying to not cost their contract the extra buck and made the footing for the foundation somewhere between 2inches in and just up to code. For those of you who do not speak geology or engineer, that means your foundation is not strong enough to hold up your structure. 

Cutting corners is stupid, in any case, and in any walk of life. You may get away with it once, but eventually it will come back to haunt you, cause their you will screw up and get caught, or your gonna find yourself in a position where you can't do things the "right" way cause you have never done it.


----------



## George Wallace

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> I only wish   He passed his training which means he now wears a certain Hamilton-area unit's badge.  He's more than deserving of a cornflake though.  You know the Simpson's book of _Don't Do What Johnny Don't Do Does_?  He was Johnny    He made us either very happy  ;D or very sad  :crybaby: with his lack of judgement and knowledge.



He'll keep many in the CF happy in his future military career as his name appears repeatedly on the Duty List.   ;D


----------



## ltmaverick25

There is more then one way to be effective and save time, besides im willing to bet that most of all of you are guilty of cutting some sort of BMQ type corner in your time.  There is a reason we all know the dirty tricks, its because we are just as guilty of them as any of the current recruits are.

Geez I remember sleeping on top of my covers too so that I wouldnt have to mess around with it in the morning.  Though I used my ranger blanket and still managed to keep warm and get a good nights sleep.  It was easier to shove my blanket back into my valise then it was to make the freaking bed.

The fact is, no matter what happens our new recruits will go through a similar experience as we did, they will also learn to improvise adapt and overcome.  Some will cut corners and turn out to be fabulous soldiers, some will not cut corners and turn out to be lousy none the less.

Whenever I taught on a BMQ I was always much more concerned with how the soldiers handled their weapons and learned their fieldcraft and things like that.

When I did my PLQ we had high stress guys that would flip out on each other constantly and spend far too much time worrying about inspection and not nearly enough time worrying about Battle Procedure or Patrol Orders.  These same idiots are the ones that either failed their POs or barely passed.  Meanwhile some of us would take a hit on the chin over a less then perfect shiny piece of kit and learn to do our jobs.

As far as advice goes, its simple.  DO NOT allow yourself to become stressed out.  DO NOT partake in activities that perpetuate shack feaver and we all know what that is.  There is absolutely nothing worse then being an a BMQ or leadership course and being stuck in the same building/room as a bunch of flinchers.  Treating each other like garbage, yelling at each other and power tripping on each other will not make you a better soldier or a better leader it just prepares you to be a donkey instead of a lion.

Another piece of advice.  If you are a light sleeper like I am, rest assured you will ALWAYS get stuck in a room with the fat guy that snores loud enough to deny you sleep every night.  Bring ear plugs and ear defenders.  Use them both and instruct the fat one to wake you up in the morning.  You wont hear a thing and you will get a happy nights sleep!


----------



## Greymatters

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ALWAYS KEEP A COPY.  Keep a copy before you hand it in.  Keep copies of the Witness Statements before you hand them in.  Never trust the Filing System of any organization, CF or Civilian, to keep accurate records.  It is your life and health.
> 
> I might add, keep copies of all your documents, Posting Messages, Crse Messages, Pay Statements, PERs, PDRs, Memos, Redresses, etc.  It is only for your own good at a later date when you MAY need them to sort out an Administrative Problem.



In support of George's statement, you may be told by misinformed staff that you ar not allowed to have copies of some of this paperwork, or that you dont need it because someone else will take care of it for you.  If its about you, always keep a copy...


----------



## CEEBEE501

Hmm
I haven't really found an answer to this question, but what if I use a electric shaver/razor, is this accepted at an inspection, or should one get a regular razor for inspection and keep the electric one out of sight, or (as I assume will be suggested) learn how to use a manual razor?


----------



## R. Jorgensen

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Hmm
> I haven't really found an answer to this question, but what if I use a electric shaver/razor, is this accepted at an inspection, or should one get a regular razor for inspection and keep the electric one out of sight, or (as I assume will be suggested) learn how to use a manual razor?



Start learning to use a Manual.


----------



## Radcliffe

/\/\/\/\ Grab a manual and don't worry about the razor you use. Depending on how intense your staff is, you might have to bring a manual to the field because electrics are noisy.

I think a lot of people in this thread are taking the stupid shit way too seriously.

I can't see any problem with having a second personal kit. Your locker is a museum, the exercise isn't to see how clean you can keep your toothbrush WHILE using it, it's to see how well you can communicate and follow a standard. And seriously, there's enough to pick on that deviates from the standard without having to check if there are shit stains on people's locker underwear.

From the perspective of a platoon commander, it doesn't matter to me if my troops use their own boots or special equipment to clean their weapon. It's just important that they all have the same fighting ability and standard of combat readiness, so I inspect for a minimum standard.

On course you'll be taught a lot of shit that doesn't really apply to your future career. For instance, on my basic for cock (confirmation of combat knowledge) we had to set up hooches in a field with no bungee cords. In real life, you don't even need a hooch most of the time and just sleep in your bivy bag (at least in the infantry that's how we do it dismounted).


----------



## danchapps

tuyop said:
			
		

> I can't see any problem with having a second personal kit. Your locker is a museum, the exercise isn't to see how clean you can keep your toothbrush WHILE using it, it's to see how well you can communicate and follow a standard. And seriously, there's enough to pick on that deviates from the standard without having to check if there are crap stains on people's locker underwear.



Overheard on an inspection:
Sgt: "Pte, did you use this razor this morning?"
Pte: "Of course I shaved this morning Sgt!"
Sgt: "That's not what I asked, did you use THIS razor this morning Pte"
Pte: (sheepishly) "No Sgt"

The Sgt then went on to chew out  my course mate for not using the razor that was on display. Point being, some course staff will be hard on this issue, others not. It's easier doing the 2 seconds extra cleaning than risk getting chewed out for taking a short cut.


----------



## Radcliffe

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Overheard on an inspection:
> Sgt: "Pte, did you use this razor this morning?"
> Pte: "Of course I shaved this morning Sgt!"
> Sgt: "That's not what I asked, did you use THIS razor this morning Pte"
> Pte: (sheepishly) "No Sgt"
> 
> The Sgt then went on to chew out  my course mate for not using the razor that was on display. Point being, some course staff will be hard on this issue, others not. It's easier doing the 2 seconds extra cleaning than risk getting chewed out for taking a short cut.



Alternatively, on an officer's course:

Sgt: "Mr tuyop, did you use this razor this morning?"
OCdt: "Yes Sergeant."
Sgt: "Well it looks like garbage. If you don't have it clean tomorrow you will receive a red chit."
OCdt: "Sergeant."

Of if they're having a better time:

Sgt: "Mr tuyop, did you use this razor this morning?"
OCdt: "Yes sergeant."
Sgt: "Well it looks like garbage, what the hell are you doing before  you shave? Wiping Mr. Bloggins' *** with your cheeks?"
OCdt: "Yes Sergeant."
Sgt: "Don't lie to me Mr. tuyop, I know nobody wipes Bloggins' *** because you can see it all over the underwear in his locker. You will be receiving a red chit for lying and I want a 1500 word essay on how honesty is an important quality in an officer by the end of the day tomorrow."

What really happens to me:

Sgt: "Mr Tuyop, did you use this razor to shave this morning?"
OCdt: "No Sergeant."
Sgt: "What do you mean no? Not shaving is a chargeable offense."
OCdt: "I have a separate razor that I shave with Sergeant, in order to keep my inspection space clean and up to standard."
Sgt: "I don't care, you will all present the kit that you use for inspection!"

The next day... Same locker kit out, dust is gathering on the bar of soap.

Sgt: "Mr Tuyop, why is OCdt Bloggins' rifle dirty?"

Edit: But yeah, you're right. So I would say play it by ear, if your staff is harsh on dumb stuff like that, then don't cut corners on dumb stuff. If you can save some time and stress, do it. Nobody's going to blame you for getting chewed out once, but the right thing to do after being chewed out is to never do that thing again.

\/\/\/\/ Haha yeah, because that was exactly the point of noting that there was dust forming on my kit. Did you notice that the sergeant didn't even mention my personal kit the next day and was picking on some aspect of team work?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

That's why you dust your locker kit.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

And get *caught* with a drop of water on the soap dish...and wet the toothbrush...and...


----------



## ARMY_101

Here's another:

- Don't be first
- Don't be last


----------



## rmc_wannabe

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Here's another:
> 
> - Don't be first
> - Don't be last



But don't be 23rd out of 26. You'll still get noticed.


----------



## Armoured_Cadet

Never volunteer although help out section mates because when the going gets tough they are the only ones to help your back. I never used to volunteer and i got top candiate on all three basic courses. Although if i saw the same bunch of guys volunteering all the time i had to lend a hand and help them out. Down the road, they helped me out when i needed it. big point, TAKE CARE OF YOUR COURSE MATES AND THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU, AND YOU WILL NEED THEIR HELP AT ONE POINT!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Cameron_Highlander said:
			
		

> Never volunteer although help out section mates because when the going gets tough they are the only ones to help your back. I never used to volunteer and *i got top candiate on all three basic courses.* Although if i saw the same bunch of guys volunteering all the time i had to lend a hand and help them out. Down the road, they helped me out when i needed it. big point, TAKE CARE OF YOUR COURSE MATES AND THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU, AND YOU WILL NEED THEIR HELP AT ONE POINT!



Hmm... 3 basic courses.........


----------



## Armoured_Cadet

Correction top 3 candidates per course my mistake, Getting Top candidate every course is a bit to much hahaha. But the main point im trying to pass on is to help buddy out.


----------



## Azizti

Well, I think they make you do the things they do so you LEARN something.
They don't do it to piss you off, it would be a waste of energy for them and for you.
I know when i leave for BMQ (hopefully in March *crosses fingers*) I will not be using a ghost kit, I want to pull the best experience out of the training, and I don't want my instructors to remember me as ''the girl that tried to cut corners''.
Anyway, that's just IMO. I guess I will be in better postition to talk after I've done it.
Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Azizti said:
			
		

> They don't do it to piss you off



Don't be too sure.



> it would be a waste of energy for them and for you.



Sure, if you don't understand the reason for stressing people out some...(to see how they react perhaps?)



> I know when i leave for BMQ (hopefully in March *crosses fingers*)



Oh, ok your post makes sense now. 



> I guess I will be in better postition to talk after I've done it.



Thats the best part of your post.


----------



## Azizti

It was only my opinion.
From what my friends have told me that have passed through BMQ and reading on this forum.
I think it was CDN Aviator that mentionned that everything they do in BMQ has a reason. From having a perfect/clean setup to shinning your boots.
I'm just expressing my opinion that I'm sure they have reason behind the madness and there is no point trying to do it the easy way.
I think it's better for me to start this process with good intentions instead of going into it saying ''oh it will be easy I can just cheat my way through''.
Always IMO.
Cheers ^^


----------



## interfan32

THANKS FOR THE TIPSS!!! I HAVENT FINISHED THE APPLICATION PROCESS YET GOT MY MED , PT EXAM AND JOB INTERVEIW TO DO IN MID FEBRUARY BUT WHAT IV READ HERE IS VERY HELP FULL AND WILL APPLY IT


----------



## RCR Grunt




----------



## Buddy336

I think it sums it all right there !


----------



## danchapps

If only more were like you, going in with the open mind knowing it is just a mind exercise. Keep the open mind, best of luck on your pending BMQ.


----------



## Azizti

Thanks for your support Chapeski!!!


----------



## Slaw

I really don't think that many people actually use a ghost kit.....Nobody in my platoon used one and if they even had one double the instructor knew and made them lock it up with civi stuff. 
 So in my opinion just go in with one kit. Do what your told and help when your done your own taskings. thats it. Oh and while you are doing PT specially during pushups...always keep a smile on....the instructors seem to like it for some reason.


----------



## Azizti

Alot of information on this thread.
I should stop reading this forum ! Just makes me more anxious to go to my BMQ.
Cheers [:


----------



## Big burn

On my BMQ (reserve) since a few guys had left after a week done, the instructor had a little speech with us that was just a little friendly for a minute.  He told us listen, dont ask yourself why we yell at you, why we ask you to put your cleaning kit pointing this direction with 1 meter seperating each other just do it.  We want you to get use to JUST DO IT.

I found that was a good speech cause i realised and understood the meaning of everything we were doing; do it fast just as asked not too much not less just like that.


----------



## turbonium

Big burn said:
			
		

> On my BMQ (reserve) since a few guys had left after a week done, the instructor had a little speech with us that was just a little friendly for a minute.  He told us listen, dont ask yourself why we yell at you, why we ask you to put your cleaning kit pointing this direction with 1 meter seperating each other just do it.  We want you to get use to JUST DO IT.
> 
> I found that was a good speech cause i realised and understood the meaning of everything we were doing; do it fast just as asked not too much not less just like that.



because not paying attention to details gets you killed.


----------



## Cat

turbonium said:
			
		

> because not paying attention to details gets you killed.



Noone is saying not to pay attention to detail, they're just reenforcing the idea that there's a time for questions and you'll be told when that is. Usually when staff say do it now, they mean do it now and if you really feel the need to know why...you can ask later when the pace has slowed down a little. Can you imagine if in the field your section cmdr ordered Pte Bloggins to shoot the advancing enemy and he stopped and asked why?


----------



## Big burn

Cat said:
			
		

> Noone is saying not to pay attention to detail, they're just reenforcing the idea that there's a time for questions and you'll be told when that is. Usually when staff say do it now, they mean do it now and if you really feel the need to know why...you can ask later when the pace has slowed down a little. Can you imagine if in the field your section cmdr ordered Pte Bloggins to shoot the advancing enemy and he stopped and asked why?


 Thats it Cat !! you got it, a lot of civil dont understand why you get yourself yelled at when ure a recruit or on a course but they should read what you got said. there is time for action and other for question.


----------



## turbonium

Cat said:
			
		

> Noone is saying not to pay attention to detail, they're just reenforcing the idea that there's a time for questions and you'll be told when that is. Usually when staff say do it now, they mean do it now and if you really feel the need to know why...you can ask later when the pace has slowed down a little. Can you imagine if in the field your section cmdr ordered Pte Bloggins to shoot the advancing enemy and he stopped and asked why?



you are absolutely right. my bad. i should have said something like "asking questions now gets you killed".


----------



## danchapps

turbonium said:
			
		

> you are absolutely right. my bad. i should have said something like "asking questions now gets you killed".



That would be getting caught up in the minute details with wording. Lack of attention to detail will get people hurt, there is no doubt about that. Someone may not get hurt every time a detail is missed, but if a big one is missed, it can have the potential to be catastrophic. Asking questions in the field, when time is of the essence is bad too, as it eats up valuable reaction time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Chapeski said:
			
		

> That would be getting caught up in the minute details with wording. Lack of attention to detail will get people hurt, there is no doubt about that. Someone may not get hurt every time a detail is missed, but if a big one is missed, it can have the potential to be catastrophic. Asking questions in the field, when time is of the essence is bad too, as it eats up valuable reaction time.



Its all about asking the *right* questions, and all kinds of other things in the field.  A good Ldr will anticipate future/implied tasks, and have his/her 2 i/c preping in that manner after receiving the Wng O.  Better safe than sorry.

Example, we would get a Wng O for RAPZ recce, and I would have my Jnr CC cover CP drills on top of the 'expected' ones...


----------



## rdtul

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Here's another:
> 
> - Don't be first
> - Don't be last



The last guy is the student who's in charge.  If you're gonna be second last, the only excuse is that you're helping someone else get their s**t together so They can make the timing too.  If you're first, then you left everyone else to hang, and you suck.


----------



## rdtul

Azizti said:
			
		

> From what my friends have told me that have passed through BMQ and reading on this forum.
> I think it was CDN Aviator that mentionned that everything they do in BMQ has a reason. From having a perfect/clean setup to shinning your boots.
> 
> I think it's better for me to start this process with good intentions instead of going into it saying ''oh it will be easy I can just cheat my way through''.
> 
> Cheers ^^



Before I went to basic (just over a year ago) a really good friend who's a retired captain told me "Don't ever forget it's a game."
Basic training gives you the most rudimentary skills, and teaches you to maximize your ability to operate under an enduring, moderate level of stress.
Make friends, work your butt off to be as good as you can, and when you're done the game will start to make sense.

Good Luck


----------



## Mike7426

I'm hopefully going to be heading to take my BMQ soon, i have my aptitude, medical, and interview in two weeks, and i just wanted to thanks all the people posting here cause it has helped getting a general knowledge of what I'm in for. Both my perants have already done it but the more i know the better. but i do have one question and one statement.
i will admit i only read as far back as the 2006 posts because i know the course set up changed to a 13 week course so i figured some things may not apply anymore, so my question: I read that you wanted to avoid the MIR, because they re-course you or overreact, but i also read that you wanted to ensure you went to the MIR for anything to avoid it turning into something of real issue.
i understand going the MIR to make sure your in top shape, i mean you going to be getting pushed both physically and mentally everyday and you don't need to have unneeded paine to go along with that, but i mean i don't want to be re-coursed for something stupid like that.

statement: this is in reference to the swearing thing, on this i agree with everyone saying the swearing isn't really a bad thing, i mean swearing has always been used to show urgency, show anger, or that your serious. it makes sense that someone would use swear words to get their point across, because no matter who you are or what language you speak, if you understand English you understand whats meant whenpeople swear. If the instructors started using big words the message might not get across as well, and as a personal note, I've just got my highschool and if i was getting yelled at by my instructor and he was using big words to attempt to get the message across i would probably just get confused and i would find it more amusing then a real reaming out. and i think i speak for everyone when i say the last thing you want to do is snicker at an instructor. Also I've never experienced big words working better then swear words in a situation like that.

well that would be my 2 cents.

again thanks to everyone that's put some input in here, I'll try to remember as much as i can but I'm sure I'll forget allot once they start to plow my head full of all the other stuff I'll get told when I'm there.


----------



## stefwills

I heard alot of people talking about "Ghost kits" and boots that they only use for inspection. How can you learn the proper discipline if you never have to clean your soap dish, or ever have to shine boots. I am leaving for BMQ in a week or so and I think that doing these things would only make someone an even better soldier. Being the stubborn man that I am, I chose infantry, how would one ever progress in something like the infantry if they keep a ghost kit with them. What happens in the field when you have limited space, and can't bring your ghost kit? So from someone who is a recruit, and as far as the staff at BMQ are concerned, I know absolutely nothing. If I can figure this out, I think that you shouldn't listen to these ghost kit stories, shine the boots, scrape the dirt, and get every damn hair out of your razor. It can only help you in the long run right, because if it didn't teach you anything, what's the point?


----------



## Greymatters

There will always be someone looking for shortcuts to avoiding work during basic.  I dont doubt that their 'success' in 'foiling' their instructors has ben magnified by ego and time.  

For a (tame) example of what happens to those people when found out, watch 'An Officer and a Gentleman'

(like this image here: http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2274920960/tt0084434)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I agree might as well do what your told to do and not beat around the bush. The instructors have been down that road before so I'm sure they know all the little tricks and stuff.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

They might even *know* all the tricks


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Not the spelling police again.......lol I'll fix it.


----------



## fuzzy806

Seeing as we are on the topic of what not to do, I had read in another thread that it is a good idea to run the mop heads through the last wash of the evening, then to ring them out and allow them to hang dry over night. To me this sounds like a good idea, ensures the mop is always clean, and should be adequately dry by inspection. Would this be considered as cheating or cutting corners? If so I'd like to wipe the idea from my mind before I leave for basic.


----------



## Lil_T

I don't see why that would be a bad idea as long as you're not running them through the wash with uniforms.  But I haven't done basic yet.... so what do I know?


----------



## fuzzy806

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I don't see why that would be a bad idea as long as you're not running them through the wash with uniforms.  But I haven't done basic yet.... so what do I know?




Your basic is July 27th,right? I'll see you there, hopefully we'll both know before then.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Washing mops should be fine.  It's all part of your qualification of Combat Janitor Technician.  However, be aware that mops tend to leave a lot of junk in the washing machines, so run an empty load through it to flush out the junk or you may be disappointed as to what turns up on your clothes.  
Have fun in basic.


----------



## fuzzy806

Thanks for the tip. Certainly going to keep that in mind. Guess the mops will be the 2nd last load of the night then.


----------



## Lil_T

yep 27 July - see you there....


----------



## danchapps

Usually there is a "Last Minute" mopping that takes place. This, in theory, should leave two mops still damp. Although, yes, you will have a clean mop head, you MAY be picked up for having a dirty floor for having clean and dry mops. It's your platoons call however, feel free to give it a shot. My platoon didn't bother with this, however it may be effective.


----------



## Kat Stevens

There are mop drying areas in order to...gasp!... hang damp mops to dry.  You guys keep waaaay overthinking this BASIC training thing.  You'll be told by your staff what they expect from you, no secrets.


----------



## Rinker

well I am getting my list pretty soon here. And if I go and buy two of this, one of that (not on the list). Won't they be keeping a close eye on me from the get go. After they go through all of my extra stuff. Or get jacked up when they ask me "Did you see this on the list". And I am sure they read these forums very thoroghly. Maybe even take notes of things to look for. So if I buy what they tell me too, and when I get there buy whatever else I need from there little shop. Should I not be fine as they don't want to set me up to fail. But I will have to buy to pairs of runners as I wear them out quite quickly.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Hey brother,
Just a little tip for you (as that is why you are here no doubt), I started this thread years ago as I was getting ready for basic.  I have recently returned from my first tour and have been enjoying army life ever since.  The only real bmq tip you need is this.  

Do as you are told, and you will be fine.  Follow instruction.  That's it.  

The courses are not set up to weed out the weak.  They are set up to ensure you pass.  If you can exist as a law abiding semi intelligent citizen who graduated high school (or even got close), you will pass basic training.  It really doesn't matter if you have everything on your list or not.  When i say that i mean, whether or not you have all your stuff, you are going to get jacked up anyway.  It's nothing against you, it's just part of the process.  They will put in some character building situations, and all you have to do is .... what they tell you.  Thats it!  They will teach you drill, and boot shining, and ironing clothes.  What they can't do, is make you a better runner before you show up.  That is what you should be working on now.  Run.  Run 2k, then run 5k, and if you're really ambitious, go run 10k.  It doesn't matter how fast you go, just do the best you can.  Then do push ups,  if you can do 25, you're good to go.  And if you can't??  You'll still pass dude, just  (as I said),  

Do as you are told, and you will be fine !

Now give me 25 push ups and go for a run!!!  (and enjoy it, you're at the beginning of a wonderful career!)


----------



## traviss-g

Cool to have the original poster come back after 4 years with advice. This is the first time I have really gotten a sense of how quickly things move AFTER BMQ. How long was your advanced training (SQ?) for SigOp?


----------



## Rinker

Thanks for the advice. Not too worried about not passing. And 10km no sweat. Aside from the shin splints I have. And 25 push-ups really is not that bad at all. It was just I didn't want to be put on a list right away as the guy that takes the easy way out. But like you said I will get in trouble anyway, its all part of the system.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

In order to be concise on what you are trying to communicate, endeavour to learn what the courses are called.  I know it can be confusing, and things do change, so how it was for me may change by the time you get there.

But as I understand your question,
I went to basic Oct 1st of 05,  I was finished in time for Christmas,  I started SQ in late January and finished in early March.  I started my MOC (Sig Op course) in May of 06 and finished in Sept 06.  Sept 07 I was assigned a tour position, adn Sept 08 I hit the ground in Afghanistan.  

Search for a thread I put on here during my basic "The Mega week 5",  lots of updates from my career there, might shed some light for you.


----------



## traviss-g

Awesome that is exactly what I was looking for, thanks so much! It is really cool to see the "log" that you have kept, I will be sure to do the same when I go, which is soon hopefully.

Thanks for the posts and welcome back home!
Travis


----------



## LiquidSquid

Many apologies if this is a question that has already been answered; I tried using the search function but found so many matches for "joining instructions" and "information form" that it was difficult to narrow anything down.

I noticed that at the back of the CFLRS joining instructions, there are several forms: a personal information form, a second language self-evaluation form, and a list of blue sector rules with a space at the bottom for signature and date.

My question is whether these need to be filled out before arrival, or whether they will be dealt with in due course. Obviously, not being on BMQ yet, I don't know what my platoon number is, nor am I sure what the blue sector is. This leads me to believe that I should probably wait, but I'd rather not end up the odd one out my first day at St. Jean.

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rinker

Well I was filling it out and came across some questions that I did not know the answer too. And I just left them blank, and the guy down at the recruiting office said it was alright.


----------



## amom

As a mom of a son in BMQ now i have to say the stress of just him being there is a killer, he says he hates it can anyone tell me why????? and also what is a warrent inspection? Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe

Who wouldn't hate getting up at oh-dark-hundred, doing PT, sitting in classes all day and learning stuff you're not sure you'll ever use, getting yelled at to "Hurry, hurry, hurry!", humping up and down a gazillion flights of stairs a dozen times a day, having to polish boots, irons clothes and keep you bed space neat, and having such a short time for meals you feel like you're not eating??

Come to think of it, that sounds like fun!!   

Don't worry, amom, many others have done it before and survived.  He may be in his early weeks, it does get better.

A *Warrant's* Inspection is when the Warrant Officer comes to inspect.  A step up from the Corporal or Master Corporal.


----------



## gcclarke

amom said:
			
		

> As a mom of a son in BMQ now i have to say the stress of just him being there is a killer, he says he hates it can anyone tell me why????? and also what is a warrent inspection? Thanks



The Warrant's Inspection is an inspection that is conducted by the platoon's Warrant Officer, who is either in charge of the platoon, or is the Second In Command, depending on if CFLRS still has the Officer-less platoons anymore. But I digress.

Anyways, an inspection by the big guy in charge is clearly more important than an inspection by one of his subordinates, and during said inspection, everything must be perfect. You know, more perfect than everything is already expected to be.

As for why he hates it, it is a very stressful time, where candidates are driven extremely hard, both physically and mentally. This is done primarily to see how someone would handle the rigors of warfare. Making someone work work work long hours is as close as we can come to emulating warfare, without actually shooting at them. 

Rest assured that once he has graduated, the trials and tribulations he is undergoing will eventually be seen as a positive thing, as it will have been the first step towards turning your son into a soldier (or sailor, or airman). It can suck while he's going through it, but it does end fairly quickly. 

This isn't to say that I'd want to go back and do basic for a 2nd time, but I'm sure as heck glad I did.


----------



## bullitt

Very good thread! I am off to BMOQ in Esquimalt  for the summer 2010! Thanks a million to all who posted!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Sweet!  Do you need an account number to put that million in??  

 8)


----------



## bullitt

Lol I just might! unless my RBC no fee junior account is up to the task, then I am all good!


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

Mojo Magnum is 100% correct. I was freaking out when my BMQ dates were handed down and collecting information wherever I could to try and help make it easier for me. Once I got on the ground for my course it all got thrown right out the window.
  
  I've been a BMQ instructor for the past 3.5 months. When the new ones show up, they are all the same. You'll be clueless, scared, anxious, whatever. But keep in mind that everyone that came at the same time as you is feeling the exact same way. That being said, work together. Build teamwork and "help buddy out" whenever possible. Your staff will always have directions for you to follow, all you have to do is follow along. We won't give you anything impossible or super hard to do. We will challenge you, for sure, but all we want to see is you trying your best. If you just shrug and say "I don't care", or say "I don't wanna do this", rest assured your a$$ will be out in no time. On the other hand, if you can't do something, but if we see you trying you'll be just fine!


----------



## Diligent_Effort

BMQ in St.Jean can and will be one of the most challenging events a person can go through.   

Many people will spend months upon months (even years for  some ) working up physically in order to do well for basic.
Indeed that is important.  A lot of focus on cardio will be needed.  Same thing for upper body strength.  But these are things you can work up to and prepare over time.

But there is another aspect of Basic that will ultimately test even the most physically fit of the fittest.. and that aspect has to do with your mind.  

When you arrive, you will get "jacked up" one way or the other and so will all your buddies.  It might not be the 1st or 2nd day but believe me, it will happen quicker than you realize.  You will learn about rank, respect and how to address people properly.

Running, marching, PT, drills are all physically demanding on their own but.. add in sleep deprivation.  You must wake up anywhere from 4:30am-5:20am, depending on the day's schedule and when the C-Senior wants the rest of you to wake..
And everyday mon-fri you must be in bed exactly at 2300.  Not earlier, not later.  

And finally add in ULTRA multitasking X 110.  Simple things like packing your gear properly for the next day + doing ALL homework assigned to you + doing assigned quarter chores + keeping EVERY space in your sleeping quarters neat & tidy by CF standards + marking ALL your kit + figuring out an effective way to share 2 laundry machines/dryers among 55 recruits+ another dozen or more things to keep up to date with.  
It all adds up and you will feel overwhelmed at times.

Oh yeah.. TIMING.  All of the above may seem simple enough to do at a normal human pace HOWEVER.  You are living, breathing, speaking, eating, sleeping, showering, shaving, and sweating to MILITARY TIME.
 So you will be given "impossible" timings to accomplish certain task and than expected to move on to the next one immediately.  You will mess up and forget things naturally.. and you will be JACKED UP!!! 

Don't sweat it.  Its all a part of BMQ and you are being tested.

Keep a positive attitude and do your best to not listen to any self doubt.

Another thing that I MUST advise to any potential recruit ready for BMQ:

**Learn NOT to over socialize or become the "life of the party".

Often when a group of people are under similar stressful conditions, they tend to bond a lot quicker.
People will horse around a lot as a way to occupy their minds away from the reality of their situation.
Very very bad.  If you have a bunch of task and assignments to do, do them!!  Be responsible and focus!!
Joke around LATER when you can afford to.  

The best Soldier is the one that is able to SHUT UP, and label ALL the kit/gear assigned to him in silence.  
The best Soldier is the one able and willing to re-do his homework a 3rd, 4th and 5th time when the Sgt's & MCpl's aren't satisfied with them.  The best Soldier is the one willing to go that extra mile and complete his task when everyone else is outside having fun.

Now I'm not telling you to be the "Wolverine" or "Logan" type.  You need to communicate with your fellow Recruits and of course get along with them.  After all you will be depending on each other for the next several months and vice versa to get through the course effectively as a team.. just keep it on a professional level though.  Keep yourself sociable but grounded enough to do your best to complete your tasks given to you.

Oh one quick and final thing!!  DO CALL your family and loved ones when you get the chance.  It will make a world of a difference.  It might be your only source of connection to the outside world for the next several weeks.  So in order to keep yourself in check, call them and smile   
Get a phone card though at Canex, long distance will cost a lot of coins lol.

Alright hope my post can someway help any future Recruits for BMQ and onwards in their CF career path.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Ex_RMP

Good day all, 

Although I haven't completed BMQ, I thought I would offer some advice and tips from my experience of Basic Mil trg from the Brit perspective.
I first completed basic in 1990 as a Junior Leader Tpr in the Royal Armoured Corps, trg which lasted a year before going to the Armoured school for trade quals.
One thing you have to remember is your instructors contrary to belief _are_ human! and they're neither stupid or wet behind the ears.
They have attended the same course you are attending.  You _will_ hear how, 'when I went through trg it wasn't this easy etc'.
No matter what tricks, corners, short cuts you think you can cut, they have been cut already.  As the age old cliche goes, 'You are only cheating yourself', except in the realms of trg you are also cheating your platoon / section.
When an instructor checks your locker layout on your 2nd week and See's everything immaculate, its only going to prompt them to look harder for faults, that's their job.

Part of the reason is to install discipline in you, to ensure you're not the guy who is going to take the unnecessary risks and short cuts that will endanger yourself and your mates.

The tasks that are giving during basic are there for a reason, they test you under pressure.  The tasks are all accomplishable, but it will take not just effort but great effort as a team, because that is what they want a team not individuals who can work alone.

After 13 years in the Armoured Corps I re mustered to Royal Mil Police and had to attend the 6 month course which included basic.  I attended this course as a M/Cpl, was it difficult going through basic again, yes, did I always take my own advice NO 

You will also find listening to your instructors will give you all the tools and advice you need to succeed.  Listen to what you're told then do it with 110 percent effort

Your instructors will expect mistakes from you, they did not recruit trained soldiers they recruited civilians that they believe have the POTENTIAL to be soldiers and that is what you must let them do, if you cheat at every turn, will you really have learnt anything from your time there, i would hasten not.

So to end, enjoy your time, you will look back in years to come and be proud that you got through the toughest trg  going and relish in the fact of  knowing that the trg now, isn't as difficult as the day YOU attended


----------



## fischer10

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Education and intelligence are 2 ******* different things. I have met university graduates who are the dumbest ****s in the world.



Agreed, many people who have a paper saying they are smart are not "smart" in a common sense way at all. I think we are getting common sense part of intelligence and the educational part of intelligence mixed up here. Many, many people I have met are smart in school, but when it comes to applying and doing the logical they simply can't. As for swearing, I don't think it should be a problem at all. It helps acquire the end product of making a soldier which the people joined to become. I think if they could they would shoot at us, but seems it is so dangerous they can't  so be happy with the swearing haha.

As for the tip part, I have not done any BMQ yet, going in a month roughly . Going to be fun IMO! So be in shape and have a positive attitude and we are good to go!

(sorry for any bad English)


----------



## bran

Can you fail the course for not passing the written tests?


----------



## Kat Stevens

So by "not passing", did you mean, umm, "fail"?  Nah, don't worry about them, the tests are just there to make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## aesop081

ONT said:
			
		

> Can you fail the course for not passing the written tests?



This isn't the public school system. There is more than enough training provided and chances to re-take exams should you fail but there are always limits. Pass the tests or you are gone.


----------



## HavocSteve

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This isn't the public school system. There is more than enough training provided and chances to re-take exams should you fail but there are always limits. Pass the tests or you are gone.



Also heard that the tests are pretty simple. They are meant to be passed, as long as you the homework. Not only that, but people will also lend you another brain to help you out.


----------



## LineJumper

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> _*Also heard that the tests are pretty simple*_. They are meant to be passed, as long as you the homework. Not only that, _*but people will also lend you another brain to help you out*_.



Perhaps I am the only one disturbed by this mindset, however, simple tests and loaned brains do not a good soldier produce.


----------



## Snapshot007

Just out of curiosity, can we bring cell phones, cameras, and laptops? If so, where are they stored?

How many times per day do they run at BMQ?

If we bring our own cars, the battery will lose charge after (I think) two weeks if its not run, do they have assistance for us or are we calling CAA on our own accord?

How long are we allowed to shower? Thought I read somewhere for the communal its 4 minutes...is that undress, shower then re-dress?    

Is there or is there not any room for a second set of shoes?

How much money should I bring to start for supplies?

Can everything I need be bought at the Canex? Are the the prices reasonable? 

Will I be continuing my weight-training program while there?


----------



## ballz

Snapshot007 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, can we bring cell phones, cameras, and laptops? If so, where are they stored?
> 
> How many times per day do they run at BMQ?
> 
> If we bring our own cars, the battery will lose charge after (I think) two weeks if its not run, do they have assistance for us or are we calling CAA on our own accord?
> 
> How long are we allowed to shower? Thought I read somewhere for the communal its 4 minutes...is that undress, shower then re-dress?
> 
> Is there or is there not any room for a second set of shoes?
> 
> How much money should I bring to start for supplies?
> 
> Can everything I need be bought at the Canex? Are the the prices reasonable?
> 
> Will I be continuing my weight-training program while there?



All of your questions can be easily answered by a bit of reading, rummaging, and the good ol' search function.

'Cept for this doozy:


> If we bring our own cars, the battery will lose charge after (I think) two weeks if its not run, do they have assistance for us or are we calling CAA on our own accord?



If your car battery loses it's charge after 2 weeks I suggest buying a new one (car or battery... your call) or a set of booster cables (good idea anyway...) because there is something wrong.


----------



## willellis

Snapshot007 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, can we bring cell phones, cameras, and laptops? If so, where are they stored?
> 
> How many times per day do they run at BMQ?
> 
> If we bring our own cars, the battery will lose charge after (I think) two weeks if its not run, do they have assistance for us or are we calling CAA on our own accord?
> 
> How long are we allowed to shower? Thought I read somewhere for the communal its 4 minutes...is that undress, shower then re-dress?
> 
> Is there or is there not any room for a second set of shoes?
> 
> How much money should I bring to start for supplies?
> 
> Can everything I need be bought at the Canex? Are the the prices reasonable?
> 
> Will I be continuing my weight-training program while there?



You just need to take a breath man. You sound way too concerned with everything that surounds the course, rather than BMQ it's self. Your situation is probably the same as a thousand recruits before you, so don't sweat the small stuff! Just go into the course, giver your best, and learn as much as you can from the experience. Any questions that you have, send them to your recruiting centre. Or as ballz put it, the search option on this site is available to everyone. Good luck and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Greymatters

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am the only one disturbed by this mindset, however, simple tests and loaned brains do not a good soldier produce.




But it does produce 100% pass rates - and that is more important in some minds than the quality of soldier being passed.


----------



## HavocSteve

I was just saying, the platoon should and will help each other. Everyone will help each other because it isn't a "one man" army.


----------



## AgentSmith

People stress out way to much about BMQ. Yes it is a new way of doing things and it is a shock to the system. However if you do what you're told and "play the game" you'll be fine. There's no big secret to passing, just do what the instructors tell you to and you'll be just fine. The big thing they stress is teamwork. You can't do anything alone.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Just a couple of small points here....

1.  Written/theory tests are part of training.  Generally speaking they don't get easier as you progress in your trade either.  On my Reserve 6A armour recce course in '97, we had to know, IIRC, the ORBAT of a Soviet Motor Rifle Division from top to bottom.  I am in a new trade now and on the QL3 level course for that;  21 exams over 14 weeks.  You can't apply something properly that you don't know properly IMO.  If you, for example, are tested on the 15 sentry must-knows (or that how many there was when I was still on the green side) and you don't know them, how will you know them in a field setting when you are bagged and fried??

2.  WAY too many people on here are either over thinking/complicating/working themselves up over BMQ.  Keep it simple.  You aren't expected to know this stuff when you show up.

3.  BMQ success plan, in its simpliest form.

Do WHAT you are told, HOW you are told, WHEN you are told.

It really is that bloody simple.


----------



## Pusser

> Always make sure your uniform is up to standard.
> As well, realise no matter what you do, the DS will
> find fault in what you have done./quote]
> 
> So what's the point of sweating about your uniform?  Yes, you need to put some effort into it.  Yes, your shoes must be shiny.  Yes, your clothes need to be pressed.  BUT, nobody gets thrown out of this outfit because their shoes aren't shiny enough or their creases aren't sharp enough.  SET YOUR PRIORITIES and keep your eyes on the prize.  Don't let your academics suffer (i.e. the things the WILL get you tossed out) because you spend too much time with a can of polish.


----------



## mewingkitty

> 2.  WAY too many people on here are either over thinking/complicating/working themselves up over BMQ.  Keep it simple.  You aren't expected to know this stuff when you show up.


If you watch the videos regarding recruitment and basic training, they may have 1 minute worth of a classroom scene, then 25 minutes of guys standing at attention, making their beds, polishing their boots, running, jumping, crawling, getting yelled at, folding clothes, refolding clothes, etc. etc.

Us applicants stress about it because that's what we see ALL the emphasis on everywhere we look. If it's not a big deal, why are there so many threads started by people on this very forum about "Basic BMQ tips" and "BMQ survival" and such, written by people after they've been through it. Why would they bother writing the thread in the first place?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I don't NEED to watch a video on BMQ.  I did mine in 1989 and I got thru it ok with the advice I gave a few posts ago.  I got that advice from my father, who was a retired WO in the Air Force.  And guess what...it worked!  Fuckin' imagine that!  

 :

Since then, I've taught on many courses, BMQ being one of them on more occassions than I can count on my 2 hands, and I am telling you...people are overthinking it.

ONCE you are sworn in and have a goddamn course start date, read the info the CFRC gives you, read the Joining Instructions, do what you need to do and RELAX and enjoy your last few weeks and days before you grace the Green Doors and CFLRS.

Thats my advice, take it or leave it.  I for one, and kinda tired of the SAME questions about cell phones and "what happens if my bum hurts" and all that stuff that, for one, has been answered a gazillion times already and I am tired of the people who are too fuckin' lazy to search the site for info people on here, me included, have given...only to have it ignored.

Take into consideration, some of the people who give advice around here have less time in the military than my current beret does.  BMQ is NOT complicated...stop making it hard before you even get there.  Get in shape, get your personal affairs in order and stop worrying about what you will be doing in Week 5 before you even get to the province of Quebec FFS.

fack!


----------



## mewingkitty

> I don't NEED to watch a video on BMQ.  I did mine in 1989 and I got thru it ok with the advice I gave a few posts ago.  I got that advice from my father, who was a retired WO in the Air Force.  And guess what...it worked!  ******' imagine that!


That's fantastic, but you're taking my comment completely out of context.
The question was asked - why are we so concerned about BMQ.
I answered that question.
I didn't tell you that you don't know what BMQ is like, I didn't say it's hard, I didn't say it's easy. I said that the information available to recruits tells us that BMQ is going to be insanely complex and stressful, therefore that's what we think.


----------



## gcclarke

mewingkitty said:
			
		

> That's fantastic, but you're taking my comment completely out of context.
> The question was asked - why are we so concerned about BMQ.
> I answered that question.
> I didn't tell you that you don't know what BMQ is like, I didn't say it's hard, I didn't say it's easy. I said that the information available to recruits tells us that BMQ is going to be insanely complex and stressful, therefore that's what we think.



Ok seriously? The reason the videos show 1 minute of classroom work and 25 minutes of getting yelled at, making beds, polishing shoes, etc is due to the fact that showing 25 minutes of classroom work and a minute of the other stuff would be boring as hell. 

The nice man told you to freaking relax. You replied with an answer stating why you think some people might not relax. Perhaps neglecting Mr. Macluhan's idea that the medium is the message, and the fact that youtube videos cannot possibly show an accurate portrayal of BM(O)Q because those courses are all about stressing you for days at a time, whereas the videos last a few minutes at a time. 

Plus the fact that you somehow took his comment of "relax and show up and listen to what they say", and decided that that advice doesn't apply to the topics of "standing at attention, making their beds, polishing their boots, running, jumping, crawling, getting yelled at, folding clothes, refolding clothes, etc. etc." When I went through basic training, we were given instruction on how to stand at attention, how to make our beds, how to polish our boots, how to crawl, how to jump, how to fold our clothes, and how to re-fold our clothes. I guess they just assumed that if we managed to be accepted into the CF, we would be smart enough to figure out how to run and how to get yelled at. Turns out they were correct. 

So, to re-iterate, show up in good shape, do what you're told, when you're told, how you're told, and you'll do fine.


----------



## mewingkitty

> The nice man told you to freaking relax.


Actually, no where in his post did he mention anything about relaxing.

Quite frankly you guys are spazzing out at me for just posting in this thread. I haven't asked any questions, I haven't complained about requirements, I haven't whined about why I'm not in yet, and I haven't blamed anyone for not holding my hand while I wait.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ONCE you are sworn in and have a goddamn course start date, read the info the CFRC gives you, read the Joining Instructions, do what you need to do and RELAX and enjoy your last few weeks and days before you grace the Green Doors and CFLRS.
> 
> BMQ is NOT complicated...stop making it hard before you even get there.  Get in shape, get your personal affairs in order and stop worrying about what you will be doing in Week 5 before you even get to the province of Quebec FFS.
> 
> fack!



Attention to detail; another important skill in the CF.   :blotto:


----------



## mewingkitty

Touche!


----------



## Greymatters

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> I was just saying, the platoon should and will help each other. Everyone will help each other because it isn't a "one man" army.



This is a common misconception - when you are in training, every individual needs to prove that they have the minimum level of skills as an individual before they can play on the team.  If a soldier cant pass a simple test in basic, how can I trust him tp do anything more complicated in the field.

I would also point out that the (thankfully) few examples I know of, the persons werent failing because the person was stupid - it was because the person who was 'failing' couldnt be bothered to study or otherwise prepare for the tests.  Is this the quality of person you really want passing courses?  Someone who has no personal drive or motoivation and has to be forced to study by his course-mates and then carried by his platoon the rest of his life?


----------



## GolfBulb

I have read every page here and i feel like I have DONE the BMQ haha, I have gone through so many emotions, unil finally setteling on calm, becuase everywhere I read i see people who put an emphasis on being calm, thakfully this is easy for me, and I can take critisism really easy, Sorry for my spelling by the way, I try to spell good but it doesn' turn out to well (Technology, eh?).

Anyways, thanks for all the tips and the author of this topic! I just have a few questions.

I am applying soon and my recruiter said I might be able to get into summer BMQ (I am in high school still and I am joining the reserves) 1) I had a friend tell me BMQ is only for reg force, yet i saw different on here, any input? and if the previous question premits, 2) a 14 week BMQ? that doesn' even fit in the summer! 3 and a half months, I won't even be back for semester 1! any info that can be given will be great help.


----------



## PMedMoe

Reservists do BMQ as well.  Some do it on weekends, others do it in the summer but I don't think it's 14 weeks anymore.


----------



## AgentSmith

Reserve BMQ is 4 weeks, plus another 4 weeks for BMQ (L).


----------



## GolfBulb

Could you elaborate?


----------



## dangerboy

What do you want elaborated?

PMedMoe told you that reserves do in fact do BMQ and AgentSmith gave you the length of the course 4 weeks for the BMQ and then another 4 for the BMQ(L) which you do after your BMQ.  

Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## GolfBulb

sorry its just that I don't think my recruiter informed me enough, we were pressed for time, it was teh BMQ (L) that got me a little eyebrow cocked, well i am joining the reg force when im of age! because I might as well work on physical fitness and pay close attention now rather than be new to it when I am recruit going into reg force, that is, if my signing contract permits me to re-take my BMQ.


----------



## PMedMoe

If you already have a BMQ when you CT (Component Transfer) into the Reg F, you may not have to do it again.


----------



## GolfBulb

It would be nice to redo the BMQ for the 14 weeks, but I am assuming after my reserves BMQ and if I stay in for a few years it is more than unnecessary.


----------



## AgentSmith

If you already have BMQ there's no point in redoing it since it would just be a waste of time. It would be better for you to get your BMQ and trade course done, spend a few years in your unit then transfer over into whatever trade you want and only have to do your QL3. Why do a lot of reservists want to do the reg force BMQ?


----------



## PMedMoe

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> Why do a lot of reservists want to do the reg force BMQ?


So they can learn the secret handshake.


----------



## LineJumper

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> Why do a lot of reservists want to do the reg force BMQ?



Perhaps 13 weeks vice 4 would indicate that the res is trained up equally to Reg. :rofl:


----------



## tk_01

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So they can learn the secret handshake.



 :nod:

Wait, what-   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

You know the one.

You bring you right hand up quickly and smartly, keeping it close to your body, fingers together and straight, your right elbow going out keeping your upper arm parallel to the ground, your finger tips touching your right eyebrow and hold for a count of two three then smartly and quickly return your hand to your side.  Sure!  You know the one.





 ;D


----------



## Alea

AD NAUSEUM!

When I went to college for my accounting diploma, I did not ask myself questions like: 
- How many pens? Black? Blue? Green?
- Marqueurs? Yellow? Pink?
- How many pages a book? 100? 1000?
- Teachers attitudes? Nice? Not?
- Should I wear a skirt, pygamas, pants... a clowns' outfit?
etc... etc... etc...

I went into class, every day, 40 hours a week. Had plenty of books to learn, plenty of teachers to respect and listen to, plenty of work (TRUST ME ON THAT ONE), plenty of exams (TRUST ME ON THAT ONE ALSO) and very high scores to obtain if I wanted to perform well.

This thread is full of repeatedly QUESTIONS and repeatedly ANSWERS TO THESE QUESTIONS.
AD NAUSEUM!

What I can see is that we got a lot of answers from (dedicated and very patient) people who are part of the army, have done their BMQ and therefor KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.
We should all take their advice (RELAX, DO AS TOLD, ASK QUESTIONS) and... move on without creating a new post to ask the same questions again because we didn't take the time to read the pages AD NAUSEUM!
Let's respect all the time these people took and spare them the fact of having to answer questions such as: "... Can I bring my TV, Laptop, cell phone...." BRING BOOKS!!!!!
I, mysef, was wondering about all these things. I did something very simple: went onto the Saint-Jean recruts school's internet page and found out an ENORMOUS AMOUNT of answers to my questions. Including: "how much money should I bring with me?" Answer: 150$
And if you search well enough, you'll even find a list of what you should bring with you!
SIMPLE.

Now all I have to do is wait for my process to be completed and then go to my MBQ with MY EARS WIDE OPEN and a "LET'S WORK TOGETHER ATTITUDE" knowing very well that I will soon enough find out about all the little tricks needeed if I don't want to be in trouble.

This is stressing for any of us "wanabes" (by the way I hate this term ) in the process. Let's be ZEN as much as we can about it and listen to those who have the experience because they've been there before us. This is what we call a role model.

Have a good day all,
Alea

P.S.: Sorry for my english. It's not my first language so you might find a few mistakes.


----------



## mewingkitty

Couldn't agree more, Alea.
I wouldn't expect it to change overnight though. Many of the young applicants are applying after grade 10 or immediately after high school. I would suspect many still live at home, and some have never had a job. Your college analogy is a good one (I liked the part about the pens), but the attitude you're trying to convey only comes with experience. Having never been through any sort of application process before; applying to the armed forces would be a very daunting undertaking.

I'm an applicant myself, and yet have found myself more than once reading posts about what to wear, what to do with their hands while they wait, etc... and shaking my head. I believe that the concern about every little silly detail comes from a genuine desire to do everything right throughout the application process, and even if that results in repeated posts about obscure questions, I still think it means their heart is in the right place, and with a little guidance, their heads will follow.

Best of luck to anyone out there waiting for a call. (and me!)

mew!


----------



## McD

Alea. Mew. Great points. There is a over complicating syndrome that seems to press like dawns first light- but that goes for anything that anyone is trying to do their best as you mentioned Mew.  
 sense of things.

I'm not a wise old trout but just from what I've experienced so far a good rule of thumb is use your best judgement. Will you need a pen? Likely as it's an everyday tool. Would you need a pen more than a fancy new engraved K-bar knife ? Should you wear a suit and look professional? Do these men and women you're asking for a career from not hold themselves to a higher standard of dress and fitness and attention to detail than the general public and wear a uniform resembling a suit a number of the times ?  Yeah.  But I doubt they spent six months prior to Basic training folding thier clothes to spec and waking up at 5 am. 

Just my comments on what was just touched on above.  Good posts I thought.


----------



## Cleric515

yeah i'll definitely have to work on the sleeping thing a week or two prior to leaving cause right now i go to bed at like 4am and sleep till about 3pm, lol


----------



## Snapshot007

A week to adjust to a new sleep schedule?...I'd give it about a month. I uesd to work rotating MAD shifts and believe me a week is nothing. Once the plant closed, I started a new job which was days and it took almost a month for my body to adjust. When it comes to preparing yourself for a new sleeping pattern or exercixe routine, give yourself lots of time...a couple weeks isn't going to cut it.


----------



## aesop081

Getting ready to wake up at 5am is like practicing for a kick in the balls......

It hurts when you practice, it still hurts when its for real.


----------



## CyberJonesy

Here's my 2 cents. I just finished BMQ at St-Jean 2 weeks ago.

I HIGHLY suggest going to cpgear.com and get yourself an order on a nametag, flap and a   shoulder flag because St-Jean sent us to our new units without those and guess what, the QM here (Kingston, can't talk for other bases) has ran out of shoulder flags and we got told that getting our nametag (the cadpat one) could take up to 6 months. 

I dunno why St-Jean keeps those but I'm guessing that they're running dry and figured our new units would have everything ready for us without even noticing them.

The result is a bunch of graduates going into a mess for their first meal in a new unit and have all the officers stare at you and questioning you about your missing flap, nametag, shoulder flag...

It could just have been this 1 course I came from though, remains to be confirmed by other graduates from St-Jean.


----------



## dangerboy

CyberJonesy said:
			
		

> Here's my 2 cents. I just finished BMQ at St-Jean 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I HIGHLY suggest going to cpgear.com and get yourself an order on a nametag, flap and a   shoulder flag because St-Jean sent us to our new units without those and guess what, the QM here (Kingston, can't talk for other bases) has ran out of shoulder flags and we got told that getting our nametag (the cadpat one) could take up to 6 months.



What is a flap?


----------



## aesop081

dangerboy said:
			
		

> What is a flap?



Slip-ons


----------



## dangerboy

Seen, never heard them called that before.


----------



## C-Aitchison

I plan on joining the reserves, but I am a failure at push ups. Any suggestions to get myself ready for my fitness test during my BMQ?


----------



## owa

2587PDub said:
			
		

> I plan on joining the reserves, but I am a failure at push ups. Any suggestions to get myself ready for my fitness test during my BMQ?



http://www.hundredpushups.com/week1.html

have at'er


----------



## gunnars

Alright, I feel like a twit posting this, but do girls not care about BMQ prep? Any tips especially for girls? I don't think I need a shave kit because to date, I do not have a facial hair problem and if it means saving time, I won't shave my legs for 15 weeks. (I will still wear shorts if needed, if I get the nickname Harry, then so be it hahaha)

I know there appears to be a majority of people who believe that we newbies and potential newbies need to relax and trust the process, please believe that I am, but I happen to also like to accquire information in the meantime as well, its a more enjoyable form of procrastination for me at the moment.


----------



## PMedMoe

gunnars, try this thread: GIRLS IN THE GYM......


----------



## MSilver

owa said:
			
		

> http://www.hundredpushups.com/week1.html
> 
> have at'er



Thank you Owa, Excellent website


----------



## NSDreamer

One strong bit of advice I highly recommend. If you get your kit before BMQ and you need to get your IDENT in your combats. Do. Not. Wear. Them. There.

 I did. I ran into an MP. MP asks, where the F*** is your Beret...I say in my pocket sir. He says why the F***isn't it on your head. I say...I...don't know how to form it? He asks for insignia and name patch. Things go down hill from there. 

 Avoid this fate, take your gear in a bag and change AT the Ident office...


----------



## PMedMoe

That should have been explained to you when you received your kit.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> One strong bit of advice I highly recommend. If you get your kit before BMQ and you need to get your IDENT in your combats. Do. Not. Wear. Them. There.
> 
> I did. I ran into an MP. MP asks, where the F*** is your Beret...I say in my pocket sir. He says why the F***isn't it on your head. I say...I...don't know how to form it? He asks for insignia and name patch. Things go down hill from there.
> 
> Avoid this fate, take your gear in a bag and change AT the Ident office...



So in other words, you haven't been shown how to wear a uniform yet, and went looking like a bag of hammers.  Thats one way to learn, for sure.   ;D

Don't wear your kit until you have been shown how to wear your kit.  Trying to look cool and all that, especially around a place like Halifax (assuming you went to the dockyard ID Section) will only land you in a place where LOTS of eyes are watching and waiting.


----------



## NSDreamer

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So in other words, you haven't been shown how to wear a uniform yet, and went looking like a bag of hammers.  Thats one way to learn, for sure.   ;D
> 
> Don't wear your kit until you have been shown how to wear your kit.  Trying to look cool and all that, especially around a place like Halifax (assuming you went to the dockyard ID Section) will only land you in a place where LOTS of eyes are watching and waiting.



 Heh, well I wasn't planning on it. I was told on the phone by the Ident office that I had to be in combats when I went to get my ID. I wasn't advised that I could change there. Hence the awkwardness, but yes civvies are best till you know how to wear your kit!


----------



## Runnalls

Forgive me for asking if the question has already been posed, do they serve coffee with breakfast?

Ridiculous question, just wondering!

Thanks.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Runnalls said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking if the question has already been posed, do they serve coffee with breakfast?
> 
> Ridiculous question, just wondering!
> 
> Thanks.



I know when I did my  BMQ/SQ in Aldershot in '06, there was coffee available. 
I was a total coffee slave, (read as: 7-8 cups a day). But funny enough, the DS had enough ways to keep 
my coursemates and I alert and awake  , and I didn't drink one cup of coffee until I got back to my civillian job.


----------



## bran

Runnalls said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking if the question has already been posed, do they serve coffee with breakfast?
> 
> Ridiculous question, just wondering!
> 
> Thanks.



When I did PRes BMQ there was always coffee with breakfast and available throughout the day for your breaks.


----------



## 4815162342

Anyone already merit listed in the CF and just waiting for trades to open up?


----------



## Michael OLeary

4815162342 said:
			
		

> Anyone already merit listed in the CF and just waiting for trades to open up?



If you review this thread you will find quite a few people who have identified themselves as merit listed:

Application Process Samples

Start on page 115 (of 139) to read entries from 2010.  The information posted in the thread will also show you how long some people have waited for the recruiting process to be completed.


----------



## 4815162342

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you review this thread you will find quite a few people who have identified themselves as merit listed:
> 
> Application Process Samples
> 
> Start on page 115 (of 139) to read entries from 2010.  The information posted in the thread will also show you how long some people have waited for the recruiting process to be completed.



Wow, Thanks Michael.  I appreciate the guidance. 
Cheers 8)


----------



## Dingo North

Would someone please explain about "swipes" and counsellings at CFLRS in Saint-Jean? 

1 - Do recruits, at BMQ, get so many swipes before a counsel? 
2 - If so, do these parameters change depending on which week these recruits are currently in?
     Are recruits counselled without having swipes?
3 - Is there a possibility of recruits being discharged completely from BMQ for counsellings?
4 - Are cousellings classified as major or minor or are they all considered serious?

I apoligise if these questions have previously been asked. I did do searches throughout Milnet and could not find the answers though. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## tristismilitis

Dingo North said:
			
		

> Would someone please explain about "swipes" and counsellings at CFLRS in Saint-Jean?
> 
> 1 - Do recruits, at BMQ, get so many swipes before a counsel? When you get counselled your exacta card (CFLRS I.D card) is swiped through the computer when you read the report on whatever it is your are being counselled for. There is also a 'note to file' for which your card is also swiped through the computer. Although not an official counselling notes to file are negative and are used as backround/extra info if you get enough counsellings to have a progress review board 'PRB'
> 2 - If so, do these parameters change depending on which week these recruits are currently in?  You are allowed a certain number of counsellings before a PRB occurs and this does change depending on what phase of the course you are in. I believe for the indoc period you are allowed 8 and then your 'count' is reset to '0' after the indoc phase is over and you again have 8 counsellings before a PRB sits to make a determination on if you are fit to stay on the course/in the CF
> Are recruits counselled without having swipes? Again, a 'swipe' is either a counselling, a note-to-file, or rarely, a 'noteworthy' (a good swipe). Sometimes your section commander or other course staff may take you aside and tell you to get your shit together before more serious action is taken (i.e. a swipe), but in my experience that is rare)
> 3 - Is there a possibility of recruits being discharged completely from BMQ for counsellings?  YES! If a PRB is called to review a person's file there is every possibility that a determination could be made to recourse the individual, or in some cases release the person  from the CF. Other possible outcomes from a PRB include staying on the course, sometimes with extra duties or other form of training or punishment. Additional counsellings after a PRB usually result in being taken off the course immediately
> 4 - Are counsellings classified as major or minor or are they all considered serious? Technically all are serious as they are recorded on your file and even if they are for simple things they add up and lead to a PRB. Generally counsellings in the first part of the course are not _as_ serious because at the end of indoc your 'count' is reset to zero, and counsellings in the first few weeks can be for random small infractions, but the goal would be to not have to worry about it at all and have zero 'notes to file' and 'counsellings' the whole way through.
> All of this is usually explained via a PowerPoint lecture by the staff (from a department called 'Standards') when the platoon first arrives. Good luck!


----------



## Cramm557

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Yah I'm with mystic. I'm only bringing one pair of really good running shoes. Spent $140.00 on them so they better last me for awhile. Also, are the beds we sleep on like cots or are they bunk beds?


 Their Beds... if you go to St. Jean.. If you go to Denison its Cots


----------



## Dingo North

tristismilitis......wow! That has to be the most concise answer to each question I asked. It seems like it is quite a good system implemented at Saint-Jean. I am going to drive from Ontario to see the country south of Montreal in a couple of weeks. I'm not counting on it, but I hope there are tours conducted on the base. Thank you very much for your help "tristismilitis". It is much appreciated.


----------



## wiking

I'm at BMQ right now...I would say: learn quickly, follow your orders, timings, chain of command, relax, be positive, stay max fit and know your environment.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

wiking said:
			
		

> I'm at BMQ right now...I would say: learn quickly, follow your orders, timings, chain of command, relax, be positive, stay max fit and know your environment.



Show up to your timings together..not individually.


----------



## GrilledLincoln

To reiterate whats already been said for people still reading this.  It is all a big mind game we had one particular night inspection where the term "The Wolves" was eventually given to a few select staff. on this night inspection my room was busting our *** to get things done for what had to be the 3rd or 4th time being inspected, on our 4th inspection the standard for the beds was changed slightly and the beds were all torn apart. With a man short in our room (our room had the Course Senior and the CS was being torn a new one out in the hall at the time) we had 5 minutes to re-prepare all the beds, re-dust all the lockers/lights and double check for dust under our beds and berets by this point (M5 in Gagetown is the dust breeding capital of CFBG) we were almost done with the beds not 1:30 seconds later and a different Mcpl than the last inspection came back, I being the closest one to the door and seen him first called room dropped whatever happened to be in my hands into the middle of the room, this was the mind game telling us we had 5 minutes but changing timings to a point where it wasn't possible to meet them they continued to jack us up for another half hour while marking time on and off.  Had I not had this experience and a few others from basic and one particular rain gear incident my first range day at my unit I don't think i'd be even close to the half a soldier I am now.


----------



## RandyCrust

Runnalls said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking if the question has already been posed, do they serve coffee with breakfast?
> 
> Ridiculous question, just wondering!
> 
> Thanks.



Yes but avoid it, its a diuretic and dries you out during drill.  I'm actually in BMQ for the reserves right now and learned to avoid coffee during drill, maybe a mouth full from BMA but not a full cup at breakfast you will not have enough time anyway.  I'm a cronic coffee drinking in civie life but learned quickly to avoid it during training


----------



## JesseWZ

For those who don't know... BMA is "Between Meal Allowance"

Unless something has changed when I was in St Jean... the BMQ there does not serve BMA.


----------



## zander1976

CAitch said:
			
		

> I plan on joining the reserves, but I am a failure at push ups. Any suggestions to get myself ready for my fitness test during my BMQ?



If you are really weak at pushups then here is a list of exercises to help build up. 

1. Wall Pushups - Standing arms length away from the wall. With your hands on the wall lean forward until your nose touches the wall and then push back up. Do this until you can do 3 sets of 50. 

2. Incline pushups - Same as the wall pushups but on more of an angle. The max angle should be around 45 degrees. With your hands on a washing machine lower yourself and push yourself back up. Do this until you can do 3x40.

3. Knee pushups - Do a standard pushup but pivot on your knees instead of your feet. This will reduce the strength required. Do this until you can do 3x30

4. 1/2 Pushups - Do a standard pushup with a basketball under your chest. Lower yourself until you touch the basketball then backup. Do this until you can do 3x25

5. Full pushups - Finally. By now pushups should be pretty easy. 

This information comes from convict conditioning. You can find more info on the book at dragondoor.com.
Ben


----------



## nhinha

zander1976 said:
			
		

> If you are really weak at pushups then here is a list of exercises to help build up.
> 
> 1. Wall Pushups - Standing arms length away from the wall. With your hands on the wall lean forward until your nose touches the wall and then push back up. Do this until you can do 3 sets of 50.
> 
> 2. Incline pushups - Same as the wall pushups but on more of an angle. The max angle should be around 45 degrees. With your hands on a washing machine lower yourself and push yourself back up. Do this until you can do 3x40.
> 
> 3. Knee pushups - Do a standard pushup but pivot on your knees instead of your feet. This will reduce the strength required. Do this until you can do 3x30
> 
> 4. 1/2 Pushups - Do a standard pushup with a basketball under your chest. Lower yourself until you touch the basketball then backup. Do this until you can do 3x25
> 
> 5. Full pushups - Finally. By now pushups should be pretty easy.
> 
> This information comes from convict conditioning. You can find more info on the book at dragondoor.com.
> Ben



Great tip, Thanks everyone for the input, I spent few hours reading every single message, lot of info and helpful

Advice to all newbies like me, use the search tool, read and keep reading and read some more, I bet majority of your questions  to say the least has been asked before and answered in this site, try different words and voila!


----------



## nhinha

After reading this thread I can conclude, don't lie to yourself and do what you are told, when you are told and how you are told and you will be successfull 
 :nod:


----------



## Lil_T

Also, *don't get caught* doing anything stupid


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Also, *don't get caught* doing anything stupid



Wouldn't it be easier to just not do stupid things?


----------



## Lil_T

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be easier to just not do stupid things?



Sure, in a perfect world...


----------



## fallyz

rdtul said:
			
		

> Before I went to basic (just over a year ago) a really good friend who's a retired captain told me "Don't ever forget it's a game."
> Basic training gives you the most rudimentary skills, and teaches you to maximize your ability to operate under an enduring, moderate level of stress.
> Make friends, work your butt off to be as good as you can, and when you're done the game will start to make sense.
> 
> Good Luck



I like this.


----------



## Cloud

Fally said:
			
		

> I like this.



*I* like this.


----------



## Exodia

I finished the BMQ from Borden on Dec.16/10.

Regarding the ghost kit: Eveyone had a personals box for the bottom drawer that most of us kept some items of ghost kit in. Shave cream, shower gel, things like that. I put a new razor head in my razor just before inspection time, and it was good to go. People are stressing over this ghost kit, everyone does it. It's known and expected. The instructors have been there before. They have seen everything.

This is not meant to cut corners at all...but rather to save time on one detail so that you can spend a little more time on another detail. Like folding your shirts or polishing your boots. It's all about priorities in my opinion.

Do as your told, DO NOT ROLL YOUR EYES!!!!! Enjoy recruit school for what it is....an experience of a lifetime!!! I had a TON of fun...lol ;D


----------



## kawa11

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Also, *don't get caught* doing anything stupid





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be easier to just not do stupid things?



*takes out pad & paper* _"Don't be stupid...Don't get caught being stupid"_  :nod:


----------



## Ayrsayle

Don't get caught with the note "don't be stupid"  ;D


----------



## kawa11

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Don't get caught with the note "don't be stupid"  ;D


*books appointment for leg tattoo*  ;D 
(as if I need anymore)


----------



## Romanmaz

I don't want to hijack this thread but I had a question I haven't been able to find an answer for. While at BMQ I understand that your pay will be directly deposited into your account, however, I was wondering how exactly you are supposed to go about paying your bills while at BMQ since I'm assuming that you will not have internet access. Although I am leaving my car in Toronto, I will still be paying insurance/payments on the car while away. Sorry if this has been answered before, I tried searching but all I could find were links about BMQ pay/food/rations.


----------



## PMedMoe

You could always arrange pre-authorized debit.


----------



## sky777

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I was wondering how exactly you are supposed to go about paying your bills while at BMQ since I'm assuming that you will not have internet access.


 what about pre-authorized payments?


----------



## Romanmaz

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You could always arrange pre-authorized debit.


But to do that wouldn't it have to be a set amount every month? Or can it fluctuate and adjust to whatever the bill would be at the end of the month?


----------



## sky777

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> But to do that wouldn't it have to be a set amount every month? Or can it fluctuate and adjust to whatever the bill would be at the end of the month?


Put approximately.
For example if I pay Bell  every month 22.50 I can put 25$


----------



## Old Sweat

Talk to your bank. We have both fixed and variable payments deducted each month.


----------



## PMedMoe

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> But to do that wouldn't it have to be a set amount every month? Or can it fluctuate and adjust to whatever the bill would be at the end of the month?



Yes, it can be different amounts.  As Old Sweat posted, talk to your bank.  I have had all my bills paid this way since I went to Afghanistan.


----------



## MikeL

Just give a void cheque to all the companies who you need to pay on a monthly basis, and then you don't have to worry about it.  I never had to talk to my bank about payments.  Just handed a void cheque to my cell company, cable/internet and insurance companies and that was it.  Money automatically comes out at the end of the month, all bills paid and I don't have to do a thing.


----------



## Romanmaz

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll definitely go in to the bank today and see what my options are.
Skeletor: You're allot more trusting then me, I would never give BMW a void cheque


----------



## chris the merc

This does sound like fun. I have been through it before. And I want to do it again.

BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?" Have anyone of you ever encountered that?


----------



## PMedMoe

chris the merc said:
			
		

> BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?"



If I were the staff, I'd say, "Sorry Dorothy, you're not in Kansas anymore."   :


----------



## the 48th regulator

chris the merc said:
			
		

> This does sound like fun. I have been through it before. And I want to do it again.
> 
> BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?" Have anyone of you ever encountered that?



YESSS!

Chris is back, and in fine form!

dileas

tess


----------



## BernDawg

chris the merc said:
			
		

> This does sound like fun. I have been through it before. And I want to do it again.
> 
> BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?" Have anyone of you ever encountered that?



 :facepalm:

If they actually fought for money anywhere in the world they would know the answer.....


----------



## Redeye

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> YESSS!
> 
> Chris is back, and in fine form!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Can we direct him to the mental health professionals he so clearly needs somehow?  Slovenian Army Chaplain?  That's a new and very wild one indeed.


----------



## medicineman

chris the merc said:
			
		

> This does sound like fun. I have been through it before. And I want to do it again.
> 
> BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?" Have anyone of you ever encountered that?



As an answer one of two things would happen - they'd have a capital "L" Sharpied onto their forehead by said DS and or a squadmate, or they'd be pumping pushups uhtil they graduated or were released.  Just a guess though.

MM


----------



## chris the merc

Look, I just want to rejoin you guys, okay?


----------



## Romanmaz

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Look, I just want to rejoin you guys, okay?


Am I the only one that thinks this is probably some 13 year old kid just trying to screw around on the internet?


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks this is probably some 13 year old kid just trying to screw around on the internet?



Nah, his spelling is too emaculate. I think I smell a poser with nothing better to do.  :facepalm:


----------



## S.Stewart

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Nah, his spelling is too emaculate. I think I smell a poser with nothing better to do.  :facepalm:



That or some asshat who showed up to BMQ, and couldn't hack it and or couldn't pass the PT to save his life. Thank god though the DS downed him fast, I had enough of the apparent "merc" last time he popped up on the boards.


----------



## bfp100

MysticLies said:
			
		

> I must add, that not all platoons were the same, while my platoon lost 16 people, others lost around 4-7. maybe it was because our instructors were harder then anothers, maybe it was because we were an only-male platoon, maybe we just got really bad people.
> 
> 
> some of the reasons why the people in my platoon left.
> 
> 1) one hurt his lower leg or something...they allowed him to continue, but he missed to much classes so he was sent back home.
> 2) to many security infringements....left his door and locker open way to many times.
> 3) the majority failed inspections, and hence failed the course
> 4) we had one fail the shooting range, which was really depressing because he was such a good recruit.
> 5) one failed to many tests, Among other things
> 6) I was wrong there were 5 people that VR-ed/ one left half way through the course.(usually those who VR do it in the first week or so)



I think your stretching that a bit seeing as when I did basic little over 2 years ago YOU could not VR till atleast week 4 or 5 and as for my platoon we graduated with only a handful dropping out. Im still very sure you cannot VR till a certain point because I remember my buddy who did it this summer making a joke on FB status about his staff making mild jokes about it offering Tim Hortons applications as a haha after an afternoon of change parades. The best advice I could give is just remember its all a game but the game carries weight also they are giving you a hard time or making it hard for a reason listen to them and learn from them. On Grad day and at your Grad party when you really get to talk to your staff you will see. Best of Luck all future recruits and Welcome to the new members who are joining us daily!


----------



## AgentSmith

bfp100 said:
			
		

> I think your stretching that a bit seeing as when I did basic little over 2 years ago YOU could not VR till atleast week 4 or 5 and as for my platoon we graduated with only a handful dropping out. Im still very sure you cannot VR till a certain point because I remember my buddy who did it this summer making a joke on FB status about his staff making mild jokes about it offering Tim Hortons applications as a haha after an afternoon of change parades. The best advice I could give is just remember its all a game but the game carries weight also they are giving you a hard time or making it hard for a reason listen to them and learn from them. On Grad day and at your Grad party when you really get to talk to your staff you will see. Best of Luck all future recruits and Welcome to the new members who are joining us daily!



You do realize the post you replied to is six years old and the person who made the post hasn't been around since 2007?


----------



## Romanmaz

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> You do realize the post you replied to is six years old and the person who made the post hasn't been around since 2007?


HEY! He gets to get a couple shots in at someone..okayy! It's easier when they don't write back.



(sarcasm)


----------



## bfp100

lmao no i didnt actually!


----------



## trolling_thunder

Greetings everyone. I have a few questions regarding the proper form of push up. 
I came across this video called Basic Up Reloaded Episode 2(link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerXj7zCCI8) and I noticed the recruit at 2:20 was not doing the most standard form of push up that was instructed in the training guide. More specifically, the recruit's elbows were pointing sideways as opposed to "using the toes as the pivot point" taught in the guide(link http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf). 
I can do at least 40 push ups using the exact form the recruit in the video was using. But, I can barely do 15 using the most standard form which is not enough to pass the test. 

So my questions are as follows: 
1. Are the examiners ridiculously strict about the forms? Is the form that the recruit in video was using acceptable? 
2. I hear that the examiners only count the maximum number of push ups/sit-ups within 1 minute. 

Thank you very very much for clarifying this.


----------



## PMedMoe

trolling_thunder said:
			
		

> So my questions are as follows:
> 1. Are the examiners ridiculously strict about the forms? Is the form that the recruit in video was using acceptable?
> 2. I hear that the examiners only count the maximum number of push ups/sit-ups within 1 minute.
> 
> Thank you very very much for clarifying this.



1.  Yes they are.  The form in the video (which I haven't seen as I am at work) may not be correct.  Was the recruit doing "punishment" push-ups vs. the actual test?  Most instructors aren't going to care how you do them.

2.  The situps are timed for one minute.  For the push ups, there is no time limit but you have to perform them continuously with no stopping or hesitating.

Search the forums, you'll find loads of advice and info in the Physical Training & Standards threads.


----------



## trolling_thunder

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 1.  Yes they are.  The form in the video (which I haven't seen as I am at work) may not be correct.  Was the recruit doing "punishment" push-ups vs. the actual test?  Most instructors aren't going to care how you do them.
> 
> 2.  The situps are timed for one minute.  For the push ups, there is no time limit but you have to perform them continuously with no stopping or hesitating.
> 
> Search the forums, you'll find loads of advice and info in the Physical Training & Standards threads.



Thank you for your response. and no madam, i'm pretty sure the recruit in the video was doing his physical fitness test at CFLRS. Also, there was an examiner right before him while he's doing the pushups. 
I would really appreciate a solid response on this matter before I ask a recruiting officer.


----------



## PMedMoe

Okay, just looking at the video now.  I see nothing wrong with his form.  Your elbows can be back or out, that's normally not an issue.

There's no need to ask about this at a RC.  When you do the test, you'll be instructed on how to do everything.


----------



## Romanmaz

trolling_thunder said:
			
		

> Greetings everyone. I have a few questions regarding the proper form of push up.
> I came across this video called Basic Up Reloaded Episode 2(link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerXj7zCCI8) and I noticed the recruit at 2:20 was not doing the most standard form of push up that was instructed in the training guide. More specifically, the recruit's elbows were pointing sideways as opposed to "using the toes as the pivot point" taught in the guide(link http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf).
> I can do at least 40 push ups using the exact form the recruit in the video was using. But, I can barely do 15 using the most standard form which is not enough to pass the test.
> 
> So my questions are as follows:
> 1. Are the examiners ridiculously strict about the forms? Is the form that the recruit in video was using acceptable?
> 2. I hear that the examiners only count the maximum number of push ups/sit-ups within 1 minute.
> 
> Thank you very very much for clarifying this.


The toes are still the pivot point irregardless of whether or not your elbows are tucked in or flared out.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> So you were a drug trafficker before you were in the military?  Since those are the only people who generally get home invasions.  What was the outcome of the police investigation?
> Maybe that's why you are so good at smuggling your "ghost kit" for inspection?  What does a hooped shaving cream can feel like, anyway?



This was on the first page of the thread. I know it was a serious post, but good lord, was it funny. My first belly laugh of the day   :rofl:.

zipperhead_cop was replying to a drug dealer who somehow joined the Army. Then in his infinite brilliance, this drug dealing idiot goes  on an Army forum bragging about how well he hid his stash during trg  :facepalm:.... 

I really do think that he was hooping his stash, a hooped shaving cream can would certainly give him the perfect posture for standing at attention  . He also likely referred to his barracks as his "Cell Range" just to have "street cred" amongst his course-mates.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Look, I just want to rejoin you guys, okay?



Dang, he got hit with the Ban Hammer before I could say something to him and get a reply from him (or hope to anyways; he's likely too busy being the CO of his Call of Duty unit, which we all know counts as real military experience) . 

In his case, as it's said on the internet "Obvious troll is obvious".


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Now, I have done some searching, and do not feel like making a new thread, so I'll ask her for a straight answer: Are straight razors allowed? (no pun intended)


----------



## frank1515

Would it make you an individual? Just buy what everyone else buys brother, you're _applying to join_ the army now, not a barber shop.

EDIT: Thought FlyingDutchman had already received an offer. Then I read his profile  :-[


----------



## aesop081

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Now, I have done some searching, and do not feel like making a new thread, so I'll ask her for a straight answer: Are straight razors allowed? (no pun intended)



Save yourself some grief, time and hassle and just use a regular razor. Once all your training is done, you can go back to your regular habits if you want.

My 0.02 Balboas


----------



## Pusser

Once you've completed a certain amount of training and gained some credibility, you can allow some of your eccentricities to surface.  BMQ/BMOQ is NOT the place to express your individuality.  Play the game with the rest of the team.


----------



## Enemy

Try not to take it all to seriously. :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer

Enemy said:
			
		

> Dick tricks are a good way to help survive the monotony of course. The more people involved the marrier. Just don't let staff see you doing them and keep the tricks away from the females and anybody who looks like they might have easily hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise you'll end up getting charged by the brigade rsm who happened to be visiting, and explaining why you felt it was so important to give billybob the wristwatch during inspection.



Common sense, good manners and the wrath of of the moderators prevent me from saying what  I really think of you. Suffice it to say, if you were a member of MY UNIT I'd try very hard to  ensure you weren't after this escapade.  Grow up. :rage:


----------



## FlyingDutchman

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Would it make you an individual? Just buy what everyone else buys brother, you're _applying to join_ the army now, not a barber shop.
> 
> EDIT: Thought FlyingDutchman had already received an offer. Then I read his profile  :-[


I don't have one, someone was asking me, and I told him I would find out.  The info you supplied was helpful.


----------



## Enemy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Common sense, good manners and the wrath of of the moderators prevent me from saying what  I really think of you. Suffice it to say, if you were a member of MY UNIT I'd try very hard to  ensure you weren't after this escapade.  Grow up. :rage:



I did not expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## frank1515

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I don't have one, someone was asking me, and I told him I would find out.  The info you supplied was helpful.



You're welcome (I think... Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not)

Just a helpful hint, the excuse that "my buddy ask me to ask Army.ca" holds little ground here, I've noticed. If you're going to use that line as a reply, might as well not post.


----------



## aesop081

Enemy said:
			
		

> Try not to take it all to seriously. :facepalm:



Good thing other people quoted you before the Ninja edit eh ?


----------



## Enemy

Yeah im not trying to poison any young minds here... I thought it would be good for a laugh, someone was offended, and down it came.


----------



## PMedMoe

Enemy said:
			
		

> Yeah im not trying to poison any young minds here... I thought it would be good for a laugh, someone was offended, and down it came.



If you want a laugh, post a joke in Radio Chatter.  As far as someone being offended, that's not necessarily the case.  This thread is to give people some info on how to get through BMQ, not to joke around.  Potential and/or new recruits _do_ take things seriously.  And some cannot separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## OldSolduer

Enemy said:
			
		

> I did not expect to be taken seriously.


Well you were taken seriously. 

Give useful tips, not crap that you think is funny.


----------



## Danjanou

Enemy said:
			
		

> I did not expect to be taken seriously.



Well I am a mod here and am equally not amused as Mr Seggie. Welcome to the site , consider this your one and only freebie. the next time you hit post prior to engaging brain will see you introduced to our lovely warning system.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

frank1515 said:
			
		

> You're welcome (I think... Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not)
> 
> Just a helpful hint, the excuse that "my buddy ask me to ask Army.ca" holds little ground here, I've noticed. If you're going to use that line as a reply, might as well not post.


No sarcasm, straight razors give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Scott

Methinks Enemy gor caught pulling his goalie in front of the staff or something. Pretty intimate knowledge for someone who was joking...Kind of like when someone posts, 'Hey guys, I have this _friend_...'


----------



## curious george

Is it as bad as they made it seem in Basic Up series on Youtube?  Also, how does a 100lb woman carry a 180-250lb man on her shoulders for the fireman lift?  Will he not crush her?  That to me seems scarier than the 13 km march.


----------



## lethalLemon

curious george said:
			
		

> Is it as bad as they made it seem in Basic Up series on Youtube?  Also, how does a 100lb woman carry a 180-250lb man on her shoulders for the fireman lift?  Will he not crush her?  That to me seems scarier than the 13 km march.



You're usually paired with someone close in height and weight to you.


----------



## curious george

*wiping forehead*


----------



## Franko

Fireman's carry is gone now. It's a casualty drag and a trench dig.

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

...and besides, "bad" is relative.


----------



## jeffb

I have done 4 BFT's (the 13km march) in the last year and I'm no super hero. The BFT is done by everyone in the Army, every year and passed by everyone who goes through BMQ/BMOQ. A few people on my BMOQ had a hard go with it but if you have even an average degree of fitness, you will have no problems with the BFT. In my current Battery of 70 soldiers, it is quite normal for all of them to complete the BFT well under the 2 hour mark.

If you are worried about it, the best thing you can do before attending BMQ/BMOQ is to get yourself used to walking around with a light load on your back. You can do this without even setting aside specific time for training. Get off the bus one stop further away, don't drive to work/ school, take your dog out for a longer walk each day, etc. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hello,

Does this mean that the fireman's carry has been totally eliminated from the BFT (both during basic training and later when one is posted to a unit)? 

I am a really small built guy, that is why I've been working doubly hard in preparation for BMOQ. My aim is to be able to squat double my weight before leaving for St. Jean. I have been doing free weight squats in preparation for the fireman's carry. I think even if this portion has been eliminated, I will continue the way I'm training. No harm in showing up well prepared. 

Cheers, 

AGB. 

PS - For anyone who is also preparing for basic training, I think a weighted vest is a worth while investment. Mine a 40 pound one from Go-Fit.


----------



## mariomike

"Does this mean that the fireman's carry has been totally eliminated from the BFT (both during basic training and later when one is posted to a unit)?"

 Topic: "Fireman carry replaced in BFT":
 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92341.100

( 5 pages )


----------



## medicineman

It's only as bad as (a) you want it to be, and (b) how out of shape you are.  Did my last one cold - no training prior - and was a little sore and tight, but did it in 2:10.

MM


----------



## chase429

I do fireman carry almost weekly. They pair you by height and not by weight. It may not be done anymore in BMOQ but depending on your unit, they make you do it during PTs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

chase429 said:
			
		

> I do fireman carry almost weekly. They pair you by height and not by weight. It may not be done anymore in BMOQ but depending on your unit, they make you do it during PTs.



Unit PT is not the BFT. The fireman's carry is no longer part of the BFT and shouldn't be done during the same. 
What you do for PT is up to the unit. 
What they do on the BFT is defined by higher.

For the OP, this is about all you need here on your BFT questions. If you need to know more, do a SEARCH like everyone else. There's lot's of info here already on this subject.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Nyxis

I don't see the big deal on the ghost kit, you have so much crap to do for inspection that not using a soap dish, toothbrush, razor and shaving cream are only 4 little things.  If you cut those corners with the ghost kit it is not going to make your bed that much better or your shoes shine that much nicer or your creases in your shirts that much sharper.  

Most instructors know people have them.

I hated cleaning my hair brush in basic and having to pick out all those long hairs so yes I had a GHOST hairbrush in my personal box.  It was not hidden and if and when they looked, I said yes I have 2 hair brushes and that was the end of it.  I did not throw it out or hide it somewhere else.  I did clean it, but not the 100% of what an inspection hair brush would look like. I suppose if I'd had 100 gross linty hairs in it they might have said WTF but it was clean.  Also I had an extra toothpaste and shaving cream can and razor.  Again it was not hidden and I did not lie when it was found in my personal box.

I think if you LIE about it your really in crap, point is don't lie and go out of your way to hide it because then it looks like your out to deceive them.  If it's found deal with it and move on.  If they say get rid of the so called ghost kit then get rid of it.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Hygiene is one of the reasons instructors hammer down on ghost kits.

Hygiene is vital, especially in a closed environment like 8 people living in a room the size of ones bedroom 'back home'.  Hygiene is also easily overlooked. Many people try to cut corners by not brushing their teeth. Not washing (yea it happens, a lot).  Inspecting a recruits wash kit teaches the normal make sure everything is the same, make sure everything is neat but it also indicates when a student isn't brushing their teeth or using soap in the morning.

And it always happens.
"Did you brush your teeth this morning? Yea? so why is your tooth brush dry".


----------



## aesop081

Nyxis said:
			
		

> I hated cleaning my hair brush in basic



Should have shaved your hair.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Inspecting a recruits wash kit teaches the normal make sure everything is the same, make sure everything is neat but it also indicates when a student isn't brushing their teeth or using soap in the morning.
> 
> And it always happens.
> "Did you brush your teeth this morning? Yea? so why is your tooth brush dry".



I usually had the real answer to if the Recruit brushed their teeth by the *aroma* of the air coming at me when they replied to the questions.  If they said yes and their breath smelled like they'd brushed and gargled with a cow-patty and sewer water, that was brought to their attention, and with the proper motiviation  ;D the recruit overcame this deficiency.

Same as washing;  it was pretty easy to pick out the stink-bags when standing in their bedspace or inspecting their personal dress.  If anyone thinks they are hiding or can hide the fact their personal hygiene is 'below standard', they're not and they can't for long.  After a few days, the stink-bags usually begin getting encouragement from coursemates to get with the program.


----------



## Nyxis

I do agree with the funky smells that can come from some in basic, some people can get pretty ripe.

We have 4 teen boys in the house and some days, I'm like get the F in the shower. Ok, maybe I don't swear but I'd sure like to.  

LOL and times that by how many on a course?  60ish?  NAAAASTY


----------



## Cpl_lou

I was asked by an instructor if I used the shaving cream in my locker and I said "no". I'm sorry, but if a girl has time to shave her legs during BMQ, then her inspections are crap and her tasks aren't getting done. Just sayin'!


----------



## mboutin

ohhh god i hate hairs loll .... by the way i was wondering... what happens when you have your period... i mean like in Farnham... isnt it a bit disgusting ?

( sorry for my bag english i'm french  )


----------



## Cat

mboutin said:
			
		

> ohhh god i hate hairs loll .... by the way i was wondering... what happens when you have your period... i mean like in Farnham... isnt it a bit disgusting ?
> 
> ( sorry for my bag english i'm french  )



I believe the PC way to put it would be "you suck it up and deal with it" just don't forget the supplies required to deal with it, I think it's safe to say that as long as you're prepared you'll figure it out. Yes it's gross but you'll survive and that shower when you get back from Farnham will be even better than it otherwise would be.


----------



## Whompus

Figure i will revive this thread seeing as i am currently at CFLRS St Jean ,  i started there in January 26 2013 , Yes 11 months ago as of this post....  Let me explain. 

I arrived there , day 4 Express test , i passed all but shuttle run , had issues with tightness in my calfs , Day 5 Express test Re-test - Tore Calf muscle , i continued with rest of test barely hobbling my way around the gym to do it.  I was sent to AWT plt (adapted warrior training)  basically where injured people go to get fixed and resume training at earliest possible time or get released depending on injury.  

First the fail rate is high , and it is mostly because of attitude. People go in and expect it to be easy , but be assured for the average civilian getting up at 5 am or earlier and going to bed at 11pm after a day of Death by power point, and PT and being yelled at and doing pushups because someone else in the platoon can't eat fast enough or keep time , is grueling . for some.  After about 1 week maybe 2 the first round of VR (voluntary releases ) happen those are the people who have felt they don't want a life where they have early days and late nights , fair enough. Some also leave with full intention of coming back when they have grown a little older and more mature. 

By the time you reach week 4 you have got the hang of things , any further Vr's are usually a result of poor decisions , and personal issues.  By the time you reach week 6 , you got it made , week 6 time frame you are getting a cap badge , your platoon as sort of got themselves sorted and doing things relatively in sync with each other. 

By week 8 you will have to do a PT test , its now called the Force Test ,  no longer a Express test . It is different , not necessarily easier for some. but different. If you fail this you are re coursed , you will get sent to WFT ( warrior fitness training) for a small amount of time , if you can not get up to standard you will be released . 


One past week 8 you have some outdoor stuff , a few classes and more rifle training , and of course as you get closer to week 11 you will start doing more drill in preparation for graduation.  But your not out of the woods yet. 


I can not stress enough that the first 4-6 weeks are imperative you keep your mouth shut and ears open.  It is a head game you need to not take anything to personal. the yelling the screaming the push ups and running , and so on. It is to get YOU out of your civilian frame of mind and into  military frame of mind so they can teach you the military basics so you can move on to your next step. 

Some advice to give , there is no official permission to have a ghost it ( copies of kit you have in your locker) do not advertise you have one.  This will  include hygiene products , boxers , socks , towels and so on. not extra uniforms or anything , keep it simple. 

All you have to store extra stuff in is a duffle bag , and you will already have plenty of extra kit issued to you that has no place in your locker. it needs to be of site. remember if you show up in winter you have winter gear too , it needs a place , summer gear is significantly less . 


As said before , Foamy shave cream is great , NOT GEL , because Foam does not leak into the cap nearly as much as gel does. 

Extra toothpaste make sure whats in your locker looks used , same for soap and shampoo. 

Extra shoes are kinda nice to have , but make sure you have space for them in your extra kit bag. 





and last but definitly not LEAST ,  Your locker will have a standard , and it will look like it from you to the last man in your platoon , anything extra make it disappear. it can not be seen .


If anyone has been to CFLRS st jean recently feel free to add to this.


----------



## DeadEye229

What exactly happens after completing BMQ and where do you get sent too? How long of a break do you get after you finish bmq? please answer


----------



## MikeL

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> What exactly happens after completing BMQ and where do you get sent too? How long of a break do you get after you finish bmq? please answer



Where you go after BMQ depends on what trade you are.  But, you will be sent to some type of PAT Platoon and be there until you go to your QL3/DP1(trade course). Also, in PAT Platoon you will do any courses that are required before QL3/DP1, such as BMQ-L, NETP, driver wheel, etc.

As for time between courses, it varies.. could be a couple days, could be a month, etc.  As well, depending on the time of year, you may go on leave(which would be a real break).


----------



## KerryBlue

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> What exactly happens after completing BMQ and where do you get sent too? How long of a break do you get after you finish bmq? please answer



This is probably the fourth or fifth time you've asked this question. Does your mother also still spoon feed you breakfast, lunch and dinner?  >


----------



## slicroy

How much they give by week $$ for mbq


----------



## MacIssac

slicroy said:
			
		

> How much they give by week $$ for mbq


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page?
There is no set amount - however My brother told me its approx 300$ in change a week,  in my opinion $$ should not be the drive for someone joining the forces...


----------



## slicroy

Whatever you do you need to pay the count


----------



## MacIssac

I joined to pay a debt back to society but either way speak with a recruiter or file manage if you have questions on pay scale


----------



## George Wallace

slicroy said:
			
		

> How much they give by week $$ for mbq



You are not paid by the hour, nor by the week.

You are paid monthly ( on the 15th and on last day of month ).

If you want to know what you will be paid, look at the Canadian Armed Forces Pay Scale with your Recruiter and have them explain what exactly you will be earning a month.  From there you can do your own math to figure out what you may get on average per day, week, etc.  You can also ask what deductions you may have to pay, as well.


----------



## slicroy

Ok i ll chek ty


----------



## Eye In The Sky

MacIssac said:
			
		

> I joined to pay a debt back to society but either way speak with a recruiter or file manage if you have questions on pay scale



 :facepalm:  Get off your *Soapbox of honour and knowledge*;  you are an applicant, nothing more.  If you've got nothing to add, then add nothing.


----------



## Goose15

slicroy said:
			
		

> How much they give by week $$ for mbq





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are not paid by the hour, nor by the week.
> 
> You are paid monthly ( on the 15th and on last day of month ).
> 
> If you want to know what you will be paid, look at the Canadian Armed Forces Pay Scale with your Recruiter and have them explain what exactly you will be earning a month.  From there you can do your own math to figure out what you may get on average per day, week, etc.  You can also ask what deductions you may have to pay, as well.



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page


----------



## ace1125

Not sure if this is the proper thread but did not want to create a new one.

I'm interested to know if occupational training is similar to basic in the sense that you are constantly getting "jacked up", inspections, etc? Or once you are into occupational training is it a lot more relaxed? 

Thanks


----------



## The_Falcon

ace1125 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is the proper thread but did not want to create a new one.
> 
> I'm interested to know if occupational training is similar to basic in the sense that you are constantly getting "jacked up", inspections, etc? Or once you are into occupational training is it a lot more relaxed?
> 
> Thanks



Most occupations have their own sub-forums, go look in them and you will find your answers.


----------



## ace1125

Great, thanks.


----------



## trustnoone73

I am willing to wager that Reg Force DP1 Cbt Engineer will involve a lot more inspections and corrective training than BMQ.  Inspections and jackings are far preferable to you continuing to do or not do something that will at best result in you failing and at worst cause the injury or death of you or someone else.  Take it on board.  It's all good.


----------



## Coastalchaos

Just got back from my BMNQ and what a great experience it was.  I realized very quickly that the things I was worried about before leaving (and the questions that are asked over and over on this site) were largely irrelevant.  For the people worried about what to bring, just bring what they tell you to bring and a positive attitude.  Don't worry about how the best ways to polish your boots or other tricks for inspections, they will show you what they want when you get there.  When other people in your platoon mess up and cause more work for everyone, do it with a smile and without judgment.  Keep the positive attitude throughout the course and help everyone else do the same.  STAY LOUD!  Even when your tired, keeping the volume up for everything will help motivate you and your platoon mates and bring your spirits and pride back even during the most trying times.  Most importantly, have fun.  This can be one of the best experiences of your life if you let it.  Keep your chin up through it all, work together, and help those that need help and you will also finish with great friends and memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## PuckChaser

What the heck is BMNQ? A renamed NETP course?


----------



## Coastalchaos

BMQ + NETP in one


----------



## mike12255

A person I went to Highschool with did BMQ in 2012 and saw Im heading to BMQ this month, he sent me this message and I thought Id just pass it along seeing as there are a lot of people who want to gain as much different insites as they can! 

WARNING: He DOES use the odd swear word if anyone is offended by that, but then again joining the forces I hope you can handle it




> Well you don't need to bring a whole pile of civvie stuff, you're not going to get a chance to wear them much until you're off of indoc once you get your kit issued, which I think is day 2 or 3. Just show up in a clean pair of jeans, no rips or crap in them, and a comfy shirt/sweater, you'll be getting right off a plane and going to the base.
> 
> Just don't show up looking like a bag of crap, you're making your first impressions on the people that'll be running your life for the next 12ish weeks. We had a guy show up with a greasey little faux hawk, and the MCpl's called him twilight for the entire course, and they picked on him extra during inspections and drill.
> 
> A couple tips for when you get there:
> 
> - Have doubles of everything you'll have in terms of shower kit. It makes inspections easy, I remember the MCpl checking the cap in my shampoo and seeing residue and getting crap for it. I didn't learn this lesson until SQ, so use it now. You'll be allowed a kit bag under your bunk, keep the kit you're going to use in there.
> 
> - Have a green shirt, a pt shirt and a pair of boxers that you never wear. Fold them perfectly, and never ever move them after. Keep them on the top of the pile. Our staff generally didn't check any shirts but the top ones. Mileage may vary though, I doubt my staff are still there.
> 
> - Your parade boots will look like crap for the first like 6 weeks, don't worry when the staff chew you up for it. They take a loooong time to look good.
> 
> - Find people that are good at the stuff you're not. For example, I'm pretty terrible at kit maintenance in general, so I had a shirt guy, a boots guy, and a guy to help me with my bunk. I don't imagine you'll have someone to do all your crap but it never hurts. On that same note, if someone asks for help with something you're good at, give them a hand. If one person on the course is a crap pump it ****s the whole course.
> 
> - Don't be a crap pump. Do your part when it comes to station jobs. Don't be the ******* asking one more question at 5 when everyone wants to get back to their bunks and get their crap ready for tomorrow.
> 
> - There's going to be moments where you'll say to yourself, 'frig this crap, I want to quit.' While the army isn't for everyone, if you quit because you think it's too hard, you're selling yourself short. The entire course is a head game, and most courses afterwards are too. You have to pretty much be the little engine that could. Just keep driving the body, never quit. You'll be exhausted, tired, pissed off. You'll probably end up hating people on your course and you can't stand them. DON'T QUIT. The only way to fail basic is to be maximum crap pump. If you fail tests, they give you like 3 redoes per. Don't sweat anything too much. It's all about getting through.
> 
> - I don't know what the current policy is in terms of electronics. When I was there we were allowed our cell phones only at night. You won't have a lot of time to be on your phone, and you won't have weekends off til after indoc. You can bring a laptop if you want to, there's terrible wifi in the mess but that's about it. We couldn't use laptops except for weekends. A guy got caught with his and everyone lost their electronics for the week. Don't be that guy.
> 
> - It'll take a little while to get the little things down, like making sure your combat boots look ok, and making sure your locker and everything else is inspection ready, but unless your staff are total dickweeds, they'll tell you what you need to work on.
> 
> - Bring swiffer pads, and a swiffer broom. It makes life soooo much easier. LOTS OF SWIFFER dusting pads. The Mega is a shitty old building. No matter how well you dust pre-inspection there'll be a coat of dust on everything by the time your MCpl gets to you. They know it too, so just do your best to stay on top of it.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's just a course. I showed up not even slightly prepared physically, pt was a major drag for me, especially at 5am. But I made it through. The most important thing is to keep a positive attitude and never give up. And that applies to any course you'll ever take. There'll be days where it's nothing but a total **** fest, filled with unending pushups or drill practice, don't get too down about it. When you finish, you'll be proud to have made it through. You'll do things that none of your friends will ever get to do or even could do, things you never thought you could do. You'll make friendships that will help you to get through the course, and you'll have them forever. And then all the bullshit will seem worth it.
> 
> Plus actual life once you're out of the training system is nothing like course life. I have a 9-5 monday to friday job in an office. That's life unless you're attached to a combat arms unit, but that's not very likely seeing as how you're going chair force, and you probably wouldn't get a posting like that in your first contract anyway.


----------



## uzi

Prepare yourself well before go there. Like learn how to use compass and AR15 rifle, Learn how to swim if  you don't know how, start jogging in the morning, do push-up and chin-up every day.....Army will "help" you, but it could be very unpleasant especially when you are lack of sleeping....


----------



## dangerboy

uzi said:
			
		

> Like learn how to use compass and AR15 rifle,



I disagree with this point.  The purpose of the training is to teach you how to do this.  If you teach yourself (learning from the internet/friends) you might learn either the wrong stuff or how to do drills in a way that is different from the Canadian Forces way.  In the case of the AR15 you can find all sorts of drills on how to load and ready the weapon and they all work but they are not all the way that the CF does it. It is a lot harder to learn things if you have to unlearn previous things.  Your staff are trained how to teach you to use the rifle let them do their job.  They are expecting you to know nothing when you arrive.  Spend your prep time doing stuff like Uzi said doing PT and getting your personal life in order.


----------



## uzi

Well definitely learn from serious source. Especially most military training materials are online. Practice shooting skill will be 100% helpful. But still listen to your staff, and don't argue or show off.


----------



## Remius

uzi said:
			
		

> Well definitely learn from serious source. Especially most military training materials are online. Practice shooting skill will be 100% helpful. But still listen to your staff, and don't argue or show off.



How about don't show up with bad habits learned from online materials and what you think are serious sources.


----------



## uzi

B-GL-385-001, manual from the compass manufacture, m16m4 operator's manual etc...


----------



## Loachman

Stop now.

There is a system in place to train people properly.

You are not it.

Stop.


----------



## uzi

Things I point out are from the "system" not made by myself or backyard cowboy, Ok


----------



## George Wallace

uzi said:
			
		

> Things I point out are from the "system" not made by myself or backyard cowboy, Ok



Please.  Where you stepped on your dick, is when you stated they should practice with an AR 15.  You obviously have no knowledge or experience to make such an assine statement.

In future, please refrain from such _stupid_ remarks or advice.


----------



## uzi

Cause I touch some people's stupid pride and professionalism? Same thing can only be spoken out from someone's mouth, but not read and learn by others on their own.


----------



## GeorgeD

uzi said:
			
		

> Cause I touch some people's stupid pride and professionalism? Same thing can only be spoken out from someone's mouth, but not read and learn by others on their own.



If I'm not mistaking there is difference between the C7 and M16. Besides, BASIC Military Qualification course is meant to give you all of the BASICS you need to know for military service learning… if you need to learn it, it will be taught so there is no need to spend time learning something the wrong way since it will not help you in the end, in fact it might harm your progress.


----------



## Loachman

uzi said:
			
		

> Cause I touch some people's stupid pride and professionalism? Same thing can only be spoken out from someone's mouth, but not read and learn by others on their own.



No, because you are going to cause problems for anybody foolish enough to take your "advice".

Why should they even bother to go to BMQ at all? Why don't they just get an RPAL and fork out a wad of cash for a rifle, buy a bunch of other kit, download some publications, and watch some Youtube clips instead?

And what, pray tell, is wrong with professionalism? That is what keeps people alive, and makes them effective.

You are a twit. And, no, that is not a personal attack. It is a straightforward statement of fact.


----------



## Brasidas

uzi said:
			
		

> Cause I touch some people's stupid pride and professionalism? Same thing can only be spoken out from someone's mouth, but not read and learn by others on their own.



Please enlighten us as to where you've acquired knowledge as to the best way to prepare for recruit courses.

Recruit courses are designed to prepare someone who has never put on a uniform for a career in the military. Pay attention throughout the course, do what your instructors tell you to do, and follow common sense. Even with minor injuries, never having looked at a weapon before, and zero fieldcraft, someone who wants to be there will probably pass. Particularly if they make an attempt at physical fitness prior to going on course. Physical fitness will help them avoid injuries, which jeopardize their ability to effectively learn lessons even if they don't directly disqualify them from course.

A zealot who believes they know everything has likely learned something wrong. They can trip themselves up sorting out what they learned differently from what's being taught to them on course. You are given the time and the tools to learn something from scratch.


----------



## Jamzes

Those of you talking about cheating obviously have never heard of Cpt.Kirk's solution to the no-win scenario...


----------



## Franko

Jamzes said:
			
		

> Those of you talking about cheating obviously have never heard of Cpt.Kirk's solution to the no-win scenario...



It's a fucking science fiction movie, not real life.


----------



## Jamzes

It was a tongue in cheek response, however; the psychology behind the scenario is real. It is asking if we have deterministic control (Kirk) over our lives or is it a version of theological determinism (Spock) where you must accept that you can not always effect a desirable outcome. What comes from that is the very definition of cheating. If you accept that you have no control over certain conditions then you must accept that kind of "Spock Determinism". If, however; you accept that you should exercise every control that you can muster over your circumstances then you believe that you have absolute control. It really is the hallmark of intelligence to be able to work within a defined system (military rules,regulations) and still be able to use creativity to make your situation better. The reality is there will always be constraints on your choices but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to break out of those constraints. Just like locks are meant to keep the honest people out, rules are there to keep the honest people challenged. It is far easier to blatantly break a rule or smash a window but that's not very creative. :subbies:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

:facepalm:

Stop watching "Big Bang Theory";  some of it is leaking out of your head.









			
				Jamzes said:
			
		

> The reality is there will always be constraints on your choices but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to break out of those constraints   when I talk like this around normal people they start to drool, and if I do this during kit and quarters at night during BMQ, someone will eventually tape my mouth shut and tie me to my bed! :subbies:



There...added some *reality* for you.  Nanu nanu.


----------



## Loachman

Jamzes said:
			
		

> It was a tongue in cheek response, blah blah blah



By the time that you have half of Nerf Herder's (considerable) experience, you will be making the same comments as he does to people who persist in making silly comments, like yours, despite a complete lack of experience.


----------



## Jamzes

That's an assumption but ok.


----------



## George Wallace

Jamzes said:
			
		

> That's an assumption but ok.



Actually .... No.   It is not an assumption.

OK?


----------



## Jamzes

Yeah, it is.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Here's some advice.

SHUT.  THE.  FUCK.  UP.

My New Years Resolution is to be subtle and gentle with stupid people.  Hope it's working.


----------



## JesseWZ

All you have when you enter this world is your integrity. If you get caught cheating in BMQ, it won't look very good for you. In certain trades and MOC training, if you get caught cheating or lying, its an automatic removal from training and punt out of the trade. I wouldn't use Star Trek as a role model or a basis for anything in todays Canadian military... except maybe phasers. There won't be some panel of officers and course staff saying... "oh, it was creativity... drop the charges guys, he was just being creative..."

One of the fundamental pillars of being in the military is trust. Can you trust the guy next to you in a scrap? Can you trust that the Avionics Tech fixing your plane _(hint this is future you... maybe)_ actually spent the time studying and didn't cheat on the exam? Can you trust he knows the material he is required to know?

Can the pilot trust that you (again... a possible future avionics tech...) actually spent the time fixing what was broken to the standard required and not cutting corners?

This is why people here got fired up about your stupid comments. You are arguing for cheating, plain and simple. No gives a frig about some excuse like working creatively around defined parameters or 

"The reality is there will always be constraints on your choices but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to break out of those constraints". Those phrases are just bullshit for cheating.


----------



## George Wallace

Jamzes said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is.



EXCUSE ME!



			
				Jamzes said:
			
		

> OK, I'll throw in here as well. I received the same email from CFRGOperations@forces.gc.ca On October 8th saying my application is on hold until January 31. The actual PDF file was named Intake Mgmt Hold. Then, on October 21st I received another email from Appointments.Ottawa@forces... booking me for an interview and medical and to start the security screening.
> 
> It appears they ground everyone's application to a halt then are starting up some others again possibly?
> 
> They also gave me the same security forms to fill out again that I included with my original application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Avionics Tech
> Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
> Trade Choice 3: Air weapons systems Tech
> Application Date: March 2014
> First Contact: April 10 2014
> CFAT : June 3rd (competitive)
> Medical : Scheduled: November 26th
> Interview: Scheduled: November 26th
> Swear In Ceremony: TBD
> Position Offered: TBD
> Basic Training: TBD



You are talking back to people who have more time in the Service of this country than you have since your conception.  Time for you to take a "TIME OUT" (And that is being polite.).


----------



## Jamzes

I have 8 years of previous service. Hence, you are assuming. And this is not even my thread. I don't advocate for cheating. I just advocate for original thinking. Take a chill pill.


----------



## Kat Stevens

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> All you have when you enter this world is your integrity. If you get caught cheating in BMQ, it won't look very good for you. In certain trades and MOC training, if you get caught cheating or lying, its an automatic removal from training and punt out of the trade. I wouldn't use Star Trek as a role model or a basis for anything in todays Canadian military... except maybe phasers. There won't be some panel of officers and course staff saying... "oh, it was creativity... drop the charges guys, he was just being creative..."
> 
> One of the fundamental pillars of being in the military is trust. Can you trust the guy next to you in a scrap? Can you trust that the Avionics Tech fixing your plane _(hint this is future you... maybe)_ actually spent the time studying and didn't cheat on the exam? Can you trust he knows the material he is required to know?
> 
> Can the pilot trust that you (again... a possible future avionics tech...) actually spent the time fixing what was broken to the standard required and not cutting corners?
> 
> This is why people here got fired up about your stupid comments. You are arguing for cheating, plain and simple. No gives a frig about some excuse like working creatively around defined parameters or
> 
> "The reality is there will always be constraints on your choices but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to break out of those constraints". Those phrases are just bullshit for cheating.



 :rofl:  That's some high quality mentoring, right there!  :rofl:


----------



## Jamzes

Lolz


----------



## George Wallace

Jamzes said:
			
		

> Lolz



Guess what?  I think you really are a Troll and as such, this is your INITIAL WARNING.


----------



## Jamzes

Not a troll. But people could really learn to have some.manners when offering a differing opinion. For a professional community some seem to have forgotten the basics.


----------



## JesseWZ

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> :rofl:  That's some high quality mentoring, right there!  :rofl:



I try.


----------



## Jamzes

I suppose my arguments are purely academic that don't cross over to this discussion. Anyway, I will endeavor to listen more. :snowman:


----------



## Loachman

Jamzes said:
			
		

> But people could really learn to have some.manners when offering a differing opinion. For a professional community some seem to have forgotten the basics.



You are judged, here, solely upon the words that you type. That is all that we have to go by.

Perhaps you are not actually saying what you think that you are, as multiple people have taken some measure of offence due to your words.

We have seen many others, here and in real life, who believe that they are "the only one in step", and that is how you come across.

And, if you want people to realize that you have previous time in, fill out your profile. That will give you a little credibility, perhaps. Otherwise, you look just like another kid wannabe who knows everything because he is brilliant at some super-duper computer game and can't tell the difference between games/movies and reality.


----------



## Jamzes

Fair enough


----------



## Loachman

Then let us move on.


----------



## Troubleman24

Just had my first weekend of reserve BMQ, and I gotta say is make sure you arrive there in tip top shape.I know I did. So when you get jacked up it won't faze you at all. Listen to the instructors and I think you should be alright. I'm looking forward to the rest of the upcoming weekends. All I gotta do is give it my best and understand that I will frig up and get jacked up, but eventually I will improve because I know I want too. The only few things I have a problem with is the showers not giving us the option to change the water temperature to cold since I've only been taking cold showers for the past months and intend to do for the rest of my life, and having enough time to use the toilet to take a dump. Asides from that I believe that I'm ready for whatever is thrown at me. I love it!


----------



## mariomike

"There are no excuses."

If you were to imagine the NY Yankee logo replaced by the CAF logo, some recruits may find this motivational.


----------



## legendarysp

The basics of basic:

Here's the psychology:  The people put in charge of training recruits are there to MAKE SURE that you will be loyal to the military, and you will NOT report, or cause problems for, your superiors.  THIS is why they yell at you.  It's a test.  They give you conflicting orders on purpose.  If one of your platoon mates comes to you offering help or advice that seems too good to be true, like using hairspray on the bottom of your boots (which any dummy can tell would cause the ground to be sticky, and therefore attract dust bunnies on any surface you touch... especially in St. Jean) He's a plant.  The military for certain DOES use shills in their platoons, and they regularly come as "replacements" for those that have failed.  By the way, they do this so that they can skew the pass fail rate of their platoon... i.e. let's say 45 recruits were indoctrinated at the beginning of the course... and 20 fail for whatever reason, during the course.  They will NOT count only 25 passes, IF 10 more are inducted into the platoon during the course... this counts as only 10 recruits failing.  So they LOVE these guys that come in half way, and have already been indoctrinated heavily into the military culture...  I am NOT saying that it is bad to force people to become time management experts... and even to force people who already are time management experts to choose between a bad situation, and a worse one.  What I AM saying is that you should NEVER trust the guy sitting next to you.  Take in the orders, and try to dissect what the instructor is REALLY saying during classes.  They sneak these things in during death by powerpoint classes... So... not only do you have to pay attention to the powerpoints, and score well on the exams... but you also have to read between the lines... when an instructor is saying "Everyone should be raising their hands to answer this question", He's really trying to single out people who don't know the answer, so he can make a fool out of them for not knowing it.  And if your hand is down, after him saying that... you're DEFINITELY going to get picked.  You're damned if you do, and damned if you don't.  This is not an endeavor for people with a combination of poor memory skills, and poor organizational skills.  I keep a personal journal of every single interaction I have during the day.  Not necessarily itemized by time, but just a general daily log of what happened...  If you are bad at organizing, and bad at memorizing... this single tool will be your saving grace.  So pull your blanket over your head and pull out your flashlight every night, and fill your journal with everything that happened during the day.  I guarantee you, your superiors are NOT doing this.  In doing this, you will be saved from any wrath that was intended for you... I guarantee it.

Trust me, officers do not like reading about how MCpls mismanaged time so that the troops had no time to eat... even in the Mega at St. Jean.  This is your ammunition, and every single letter you lay down in your journal is like a bullet.  In this respect, I promise you... the pen is mightier than the sword (or the C7A2 Automatic Rifle produced by Colt Canada).  I am teaching you how to wag the dog here... and I guarantee you, this will not be well received by MCpls and above... and those who are hoping for a promotion.

You'll notice that those that can make a turd shine, will make it very far in the military.

You'll get used to receiving orders that conflict, or don't make sense, and then have to make sense of them yourself and pass it on to your subordinates.

You'll love it when you get to the point in your career that you realize that others are forced to respect you because you have a crown stitched to your chest...  Some branches with leaves on them help to impose your authority too.

Having said this... keeping your eye on the prize, at the end of the road, when you finally look back and realize how badly you've been done in, is paramount to understanding the degree to which our national security in Canada matters.

The big picture is always more important than these little beginners tips that everyone seems to be so wrapped up in.  Trust me, you can be the smartest guy or gal paper wise in your platoon in basic... but you can still fail.  This isn't a podium test... there's always room for 26th place to rise to the top, if he or she has the right stuff... or even 45th place... which is rare, but you get my meaning


----------



## Flavus101

legendarysp said:
			
		

> The basics of basic:....



Sounds like you had a rough go there buds.

Might have something to do with overanalyzing everything. Perhaps might involve you taking every small misfortune that occurred as an intentional act against you.

I am sure that little journal also did wonders at improving your situation. There are always two sides (or in this case "journals") to a story.

If you are still in I think you should take a step back and re-evaluate. I do agree that not everything (in fact a lot of things) runs smoothly in the military. That is true of any organization I can think of. What I take issue with is your general claim that intentionally nefarious acts are being committed by the entire training system and training staff cadre.


----------



## Sub_Guy

legendarysp said:
			
		

> The basics of basic:



Shill?  Plants?  WTF did I just read?


----------



## NavalMoose

Sigh....another messdeck lawyer, like we need more of them.


----------



## PMedMoe

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Shill?  Plants?  WTF did I just read?



Sounds like someone has watched too many conspiracy type movies....  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=legendarysp]
You'll love it when you get to the point in your career that you realize that others are forced to respect you because you have a crown stitched to your chest...  Some branches with leaves on them help to impose your authority too.[/quote]

Blackmailing students who leave their Facebook wide open is another little secret.



> fill your journal with everything that happened during the day.  I guarantee you, your superiors are NOT doing this.


And make sure to keep your journal in your fanny pack with the rest of your things.


----------



## Lumber

legendarysp said:
			
		

> The basics of basic:
> 
> Here's the psychology:  The people put in charge of training recruits are there to MAKE SURE that you will be loyal to the military, and you will NOT report, or cause problems for, your superiors.  THIS is why they yell at you.  It's a test.  They give you conflicting orders on purpose.  If one of your platoon mates comes to you offering help or advice that seems too good to be true, like using hairspray on the bottom of your boots (which any dummy can tell would cause the ground to be sticky, and therefore attract dust bunnies on any surface you touch... especially in St. Jean) He's a plant.  The military for certain DOES use shills in their platoons, and they regularly come as "replacements" for those that have failed.


 :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat:

What a load...


----------



## Jarnhamar

Lumber said:
			
		

> :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> 
> What a load...



A legendary load  ;D


----------



## Pusser

I realize that Donald Trump thinks he's "legendary," but I didn't realize he was a member of this site.

What a complete load of utter horsesh*t!  There are good instructors and there are bad instructors (just as there are good and bad leaders), but I've never known one (in over 30 years of service) that tried to intentionally trip up a student.  Instructors are in fact judged on the number of successes they produce, not failures.

The sad part is that some poor kid reading this tripe is going to think it's true and act accordingly.  A platoon full of people who don't trust each other is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## WestGirl36

Well I for one will not be taking any of this persons advice. From all the research I have done; basic is for learning that you cannot be an individual and that trusting your fellow platoon mates and working as a team will be what makes you successful. 

I am looking forward to basic, meeting new people, and working as a team to get through. I know that the instructors do everything for a reason as to teach us how to work together and get used to life in the military. 

Hopefully other recruits don't listen to his/her bad advice above. Yikes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NavalMoose

Just wondering if the "sp" in legendarysp stands for a particular type of pump ;D


----------



## fake penguin

when an instructor is saying "Everyone should be raising their hands to answer this question", He's really trying to single out people who don't know the answer, so he can make a fool out of them for not knowing it.  And if your hand is down, after him saying that... you're DEFINITELY going to get picked. 

No what he is saying is we been over this more than once and it should be common knowledge by now. Kinda like just before your C 7 test he asks what the first thing you do when you pick up the rifle. By now everyone should know your supposed to do a safety check.


----------



## Lumber

fake penguin said:
			
		

> when an instructor is saying "Everyone should be raising their hands to answer this question", He's really trying to single out people who don't know the answer, so he can make a fool out of them for not knowing it.  And if your hand is down, after him saying that... you're DEFINITELY going to get picked.
> 
> No what he is saying is we been over this more than once and it should be common knowledge by now. Kinda like just before your C 7 test he asks what the first thing you do when you pick up the rifle. By now everyone should know your supposed to do a safety check.



Actually, what he means when he says "everyone one should be raising their hands..." is  that the question pertains to a piece of information that is considered fundamental to your training as a member of the CAF, and at that point in your basic training you should be so thoroughly fluent and comfortable with that piece of information, that there is no hesitation when asked to raise your hand. 

Anything more than that is just pure none sense. Instructors are there to help you pass, not to help you fail. There may be a sadistic bad apple or two out there, but to make a blanket statement claiming that all instructors are out to embarrass their troops is just plain wrong and insulting. 

You're clearly someone who has very little experience in the CAF. I would wager that you and legendarysp (if you're not the same person, which I'm pretty sure you are)  have either failed basic or you quit basic because you couldn't hack it. 

Do the rest of the world a favour and keep your ignorance off of these forums. There are young and highly motivated potential members of the CAF who browse this site,  and the site and its members are here to help them along, not fill their heads with the drivel of a wash out.


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Lumber]
Do the rest of the world a favour and keep your ignorance off of these forums. 
[/quote]

Perhaps a little harsh?  FakePenguin has been a member of the forum for at least 6 years  and it looks like considered for plq back in 2012.


I'd suspect ledgendarySP as being a CAF member who's bored and wants to feel clever by getting people riled up, no more no less.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Very harsh on Lumber's part, actually.

Fake penguin's first paragraph is actually the quote from legendarysp that fake penguin wishes to address. For some reason, it did not come out as a quote, but as regular text.

Fake penguin's position on the quoted part is actually the second paragraph, and it makes exactly the same point as Lumber: It means that by that point the answer to the question should have been mastered by all.

Ah! Written communication is such a difficult art to master. We all need to slow down some times, re-read and try to understand what is being communicated for a fact, and not for what we thought was said after a brief quick reading. I have been guilty of that more than once myself.


----------



## Lumber

fake penguin said:
			
		

> when an instructor is saying "Everyone should be raising their hands to answer this question", He's really trying to single out people who don't know the answer, so he can make a fool out of them for not knowing it.  And if your hand is down, after him saying that... you're DEFINITELY going to get picked.
> 
> No what he is saying is we been over this more than once and it should be common knowledge by now. Kinda like just before your C 7 test he asks what the first thing you do when you pick up the rifle. By now everyone should know your supposed to do a safety check.





			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Perhaps a little harsh?  FakePenguin has been a member of the forum for at least 6 years  and it looks like considered for plq back in 2012.
> 
> 
> I'd suspect ledgendarySP as being a CAF member who's bored and wants to feel clever by getting people riled up, no more no less.





			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Very harsh on Lumber's part, actually.
> 
> Fake penguin's first paragraph is actually the quote from legendarysp that fake penguin wishes to address. For some reason, it did not come out as a quote, but as regular text.
> 
> Fake penguin's position on the quoted part is actually the second paragraph, and it makes exactly the same point as Lumber: It means that by that point the answer to the question should have been mastered by all.
> 
> Ah! Written communication is such a difficult art to master. We all need to slow down some times, re-read and try to understand what is being communicated for a fact, and not for what we thought was said after a brief quick reading. I have been guilty of that more than once myself.



Woops! My bad!  :facepalm: Thanks for calling me out, guys.  

My sincere apologies FakePenguin. Without the "quote" box, I completely thought you were saying the same things as LegendarySP. Please disregard my insinuation that you and LengedarySP are one and the same.

The rest of my post? Harsh? Yes, but when you have friends working their asses off as instructors at basic trg trying to instill teamwork and integrity, reading this kind of hogwash really grinds my gears. His insinuations are utter and complete bull shit, and I call bull shit when I see it.  :threat:


----------



## fake penguin

No problem Lumber. Thanks  Jarnhamar and Oldgateboatdriver  for helping Lumber understand. Next time I be more clear on my post and show it as a  quote not a regular text.


----------



## Slashman555

Does anyone actually believe that the military uses plants in the platoons? Seems likena waste of time and resources

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downhiller229

I think it would be funny if true.

I have no idea if it actually takes place (and would be very surprised if it did), although several times during my basic training I observed some of my collegues in complete disbelief thinking  "there is no way you're a real person..."


----------



## canucksnation

Did BMQ twice (the weekend version and summer full time) and Land. Here are some tips from my own experiences.

1. DO THINGS WITH URGENCY. Everything is done with URGENCY. You do things as ordered, correctly, and quickly like your life depends on it. Don't ever walk, only marching or running. But don't even bother marching, just RUN! 

2. MAKE TIMING! Everything is timed. Even if not given timing, you are still be timed (hence refer back to point #1 on URGENCY). If you were always the person that was late, all over the place in time management, I guarantee you that by the end of BMQ, you will be an ace at meeting timing, time management, or the very least will despise those who are late or don't grasp the concept of time management. I can't stress this point enough. Not making timing can result to the extremes of corrective remedial training, anyone who has done BMQ can vouch on them. Let's just say I rather do a 10km ruck. 

3. PULL YOUR WEIGHT! At BMQ, everything is done as a team. As cliche as that sounds, but it's true. However, for things to be done as a team, everyone needs to pull their weight. So don't be that one person just standing around while everyone else is taking down chairs and tables or washing hay boxes. Your fellow peers and the staff are watching and will remember you for being a POS that never took initiative to do a task. Or don't be that loser who decides to lay around the cot/bunk while everyone else is cleaning their weapons or do something that's contributing to the well being of the section/platoon

4. Keep your kit organized! Label all your stuff, lock up all your stuff, and remember where your stuff are. All it takes is one person to forget where is their BFA or mag and BOOM, staff is pissed and you will be doing a show parade. 

5. Don't be a SH*TPUMP. Just do everything contradictory to points #1 to #4 and you are a SH*TPUMP. But be careful on making judgement who is a SH*TPUMP, there are those who just slow getting things, but will be putting in all the effort in the world to get it. 

6. You will get reviews for tests. Don't sweat it. If you fail a test, it's not the end of the world (trust me). 

7. Bore snake and carbon scraper for cleaning your weapon. GET THESE TOOLS! There is a difference between 5x pulls on a bore snake vs. pulls with endless amounts of swab pads to clean the bore of your weapon. Likewise carbon scraper vs. brushes to clean the bolt carrier group. 

8. Surgical gloves to clean your weapon or apply cam paint. Let's be real, why make a mess if you don't have to

9. Classroom lectures probably were my fav, because it is a relaxed environment. But if you are falling asleep, ask for permission or just stand up and go to the back or side of the room. Don't be a selfish *** and just let your fall asleep. If enough people fall asleep, staff will be pissed and you will be doing marching drills or push ups to get yourself and the platoon lively again. All that does is take away precious 'own time' for later. Always be wary of buddy to your left and right and in front. If they are falling asleep, tap on them. If they keep falling asleep, insist they get the **** up and go stand. 

10. Weapons sweat. If you cleaned it the night before inspection, GREAT! but by morning at inspection, the staff will get traces of carbon when their swipe the charging handle on their arm or sticking their pinky into the chamber area because it has sweated. On the night before inspection, clean your weapon by removing all the carbon and such as best you could, but don't even bother lubing up the weapon with CLP after cleaning (unless the place is damp/humid). On the morning before inspection, run the bore snake through the bore a couple times again before inspection. Likewise wipe down the charging handle and bolt carrier group again. Then lube up your weapon with CLP so it's not dry. 

11. STANDARDIZE YOUR KIT, YOUR BUDDY'S KIT, AND THE ENTIRE PLATOON! The logic is, let say you are the C9 gunner and in a fire fight. Buddy beside you in the trench is killed. You run out of ammo. Do you trust that your dead buddy is carrying the C9 ammo in his C9 pouch on the Tact vest? or actually, does he/she have a C9 pouch? if the staff doesn't post up diagrams of where things need to go, then come up with something as a section/platoon on where things need to go. Draw diagrams! 

12. If you are on fire picket and don't need to patrol around the place, take this time to study for the test coming up. This will the very least keep you awake and make you productive. 

13. There are going to be those moments (notably the beginning) in which you will question yourself on why you are at training and why you even joined. It will even be overwhelming. But everything gets easier! It will get easier because you are starting to get familiar with the military ways and likewise picking up methods along the way to make things easier on yourself. Think of it as starting a new job, you go there on the first day of not knowing anything, but you become a pro at it eventually. If you think it is tough? the staff who is training you and done BMQ before you probably and most likely had it a lot tougher than you! When it gets tough (which will happen right at the beginning), just dig in deep and ask yourself why you joined. If you doing a weekend BMQ, you know you will be released before 1700 on Sunday. Always have an eye on the prize to help you get through. On my full time Summer BMQ, me and another buddy were counting meals (eg. "we made it to lunch today, one more meal to go and we are done for the day."

14. Don't make your staff look bad. If let say everyone just did a cam paint exercise and everyone in the platoon was just instructed remove cam, remember to clean up the area where you just removed cam. Wherever you are doing BMQ, the armoury for instance is more than likely a shared space with the home unit or other units. All it takes is one non BMQ personnel to complain to a BMQ staff and **** will hit the fan. If you make the staff look bad, they will make you pay for it, BAD!

15. Your weapon is attached to you AT ALL TIMES! Need to take a dump? the weapon is in the stall with you. Sleeping at night? you sleep beside your weapon. Don't ever forget your weapon, likewise the mags/cleaning kit/bfa/sling that's also issued as well. Remember your weapon is the same concept of always remembering your kit. Don't ever forget anything. If you do see someone forgetting something and it's just laying there, pick it up for them and figure out later on who forgot it.


----------



## AKF7

Hi guys,

I heard that the 13km ruck sack march has been done away with at BMOQ, and replaced with something called the Mach and Shoot. Is this true, and if so can anyone shed some light on what the March and Shoot entails? Thanks in advance,


----------



## SeaKingTacco

AKF7 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I heard that the 13km ruck sack march has been done away with at BMOQ, and replaced with something called the Mach and Shoot. Is this true, and if so can anyone shed some light on what the March and Shoot entails? Thanks in advance,



It is comprised of a:

a) March and
b) Shoot.

Pretty much says it all in the title.  8)


----------



## Blake Castelein

You still carry a 32.5lbs rucksack, you march 3.5km to the range, 5 shots standing, 5 kneeling, 5 prone. Then put back on your gear and march 3km back to a field to do a 25m casualty drag, 50m army crawl and a 200m stretcher carry. Then put your gear on and go the last .5 to the gym where you field strip your weapon in 40sec and reassemble in 60sec. Its about an hour 20min to 30min.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daftandbarmy

Blake C. said:
			
		

> You still carry a 32.5lbs rucksack, you march 3.5km to the range, 5 shots standing, 5 kneeling, 5 prone. Then put back on your gear and march 3km back to a field to do a 25m casualty drag, 50m army crawl and a 200m stretcher carry. Then put your gear on and go the last .5 to the gym where you field strip your weapon in 40sec and reassemble in 60sec. Its about an hour 20min to 30min.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



That sounds like a good little test.  :nod:


----------

